# Dooney Deals *No Chat*



## Halloweenmommy

I thought it would be great to have a Dooney deals thread, please no chatting.  I'll start!  50% off at outlets!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

The Portofino bags are 60% off at the Dooney outlets.  The Las Vegas and the Redding, PA outlets will ship to you with the sale price.  The bags ship from the Conneticut warehouse.  

Its best if you have the Dooney item number when you call them.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Discounted 20-25%.  http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-Leather-cln-Florentine/Categories


----------



## StillWG

There are some beauties being discounted!

I fell hard for FVL in bordeaux last night so I have to go back over to ILD to drool and consider ordering.

Thanks for letting us know about this!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another plus to ILD is FREE SHIPPING and for me, no sales tax.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

I saw this in another thread from another poster.  Thanks!!

Dillards has 30% off sale prices today for cardholders and tomorrow for everyone!

Ebay Daily Deals has D&B on sale, with free shipping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney.com February Specials are up!  http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=29477


----------



## aprimo

TJ Maxx near the Houston Galleria had several Dooney wavy leather totes tonight.  I think they were priced at $129.  They also had some nice Cole Haan bags, and a boatload of Tignanellos.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dillen II 40% off at outlets


----------



## MrsKC

Macys has some croco and florentine (Raspberry) on sale. kc


----------



## pandorabox

seton said:
			
		

> TY. 30 is not tempting me tho.



P,us an extra 14% on top of the 30 for shades of red for Valentines Day.


----------



## StillWG

If you are hitting the D&B outlets this weekend, there is 20% off Clearance items:

https://www.patroneer.com/180314/do...ay-offer-take-an-extra-20-off-clearance-items


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pearly Python satchel is $350 at Macy's (reg. $468).  If you have STAR rewards, *$280*!   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ance/Closeout&sp=1&spc=21&ruleId=52&slotId=17


----------



## rubycat

Macy's pre sale going on!  25% off, the actual sale starts on the 27th.


----------



## StillWG

The on-line code for 25% off Dooneys and more at Macy's is "STYLE" for those who haven't found or received it.

Happy shopping!


Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

I always go to my local TJMaxx once a week to check out the purses. I haven't seen any Dooney bags there in ages. They must have had a recent shipment cause they had several today. Large Taylor denim shoppers ( brown and pink trim), signature denim drawstring bag, N/S tote with drawstrings ( which I thought was really cute but it was red and I'm not a red fan), striped fuscia barrel satchel, Janine Satchels and a couple others I can't remember. The had one hot pink and one ivory Janine satchel. I was very tempted to buy the ivory one but I'm saving up for next week's shopping expedition. The ivory bag was actually clearanced at $115.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's F&F starts March 13 (20% off).  Presales start this week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's F&F starts March 13 (20% off).  Presales start this week.



Sorry...that should have said *"VIP" sale*, not F&F.


----------



## aprimo

The Belk Friends & Family (20% off) sale started today.  It's available on Belk.com for those who don't have a Belk store in their area.  They have a few nice deals on Dooneys.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Well I went to TJ Maxx the other day and they must have gotten a HUGE shipment of Michael Kors bags.  There were several silhouttes there that were definately from the full price store.  They had a couple of the brown Hamiltons with the locks.  There was a zebra canvas hobo/tote looking bag.  They had one called Austin that was really nice.  And they were around $199 which is a HUGE savings.  

I was a bit surprised as my TJ's usually doesn't have much in the way of nice "must have" bags. But.. I remain on HBR until next week when I go to the Livermore outlets with SIU Mom.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Dooney's Signature Jacquard collection is 40% off at the outlets.  Remember Los Vegas and the Reading(?) PA stores will ship.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dillen II side pocket satchel $178 this weekend only at ILoveDooney.com!   http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/...ylon only at ILoveDooney.content#.UUx-ohe86So


----------



## seton

Premium Outlets just put up the $25 off 250 at DB outlets coupon that they had most of last yr. U have to sign up as a VIP to print it.


----------



## cheerieblossom

Ebay fashion vault currently has some Dooney products!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

FYI, Belk has some Dooneys for 25% off.  My local store only had the small nylon triple zip available in store (25% off the FP $58).

Thought I'd check their website though for giggles and found a few more.

Triple zip, also some satchels, etc. and the Retro Leather Drawstring  is 25% off!

Here's a link: Dooneys at Belk

You'll need scout through their selection to see which styles are available on sale. Not sure when it ends tho.


----------



## 444faith

D&B outlet store at Las Vegas accepts phone orders -  it seems for the month of April, 40% off all leather bags including the dillen and pebbled grain leather shoulder bags. if the item is in stock in the warehouse, they will ship it to you and you get the current outlet price including any specials. Dooney las vegas outlet number is  702-870-3300. You can order with them and they will ship to your address.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Friday!

I received an email from Dooney this morning: "O-Ring Shopper -$129 Special Factory Store price - one week only". 4/12/2013 to 04/18/2013, or while supplies last. (Retail price $268.) You have to print the coupon or show it on your smartphone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I received an email from Dooney this morning: "O-Ring Shopper -$129 Special Factory Store price - one week only". 4/12/2013 to 04/18/2013, or while supplies last. (Retail price $268.) You have to print the coupon or show it on your smartphone.


 
UPDATE:  You do not need the coupon, at least not at the Aurora, IL Dooney outlet.  The O-Ring Shoppers are priced at $129.  The SA said no coupon is needed.


----------



## StillWG

Just got an email from Dooney with this offer for reusable totes:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...ce=mbs&dbmed=email&dbname=2013-04-19_EarthDay

I have two of these that I got during the 12 DOD.  They are very nice quality!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

HAPPY FRIDAY!

Received an email this morning for the Dooney Outlet: 40% off the Dillen ll Collection until May 19, 2013.

Happy shopping this weekend!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

And I LOVE DOONEY.com is running a special, $40 off any bag $200 or more.  Promo Code MOM


----------



## StillWG

Lord & Taylor has now discounted some of the D&B CCW's as well as wristlets, coin purses, etc.  This even includes the Hydrangea line (wristlet & mini-barrel).  This may be on small leather goods in other brands as well.  The site was a bit slow this morning so I didn't check other brands.

Hope everyone has a good day!  


Sue


----------



## carterazo

I was at my local Macy's this afternoon and they had 25% off all Dooney bags! (of course I saw this as I was walking out to my car.)  The lady said it was only for today -the signs in the store did not say anything other than 25% off.  I thought it might be available online too, but no.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I Love Dooney is having a "white" sale.  40% off various fabrications of white purses.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Not really "deals", but QVC has all Dooneys on EP today.  (Even the "as is" if you are lucky to find one you want.)


----------



## StillWG

Outlet shoppers, check out this ad:

https://www.patroneer.com/215142/do...arance-sale-65-off-select-styles-starts-today

I think I'm going to call the PA outlet and see if they will ship at this discounted price.


Sue


----------



## Judy1123

Outlets sales were nice clearance 65% more lots to pick if you wanted the sig style


----------



## Geekygal16

Just came back from the Outlet and can confirm the Clearance sale.  The entire line of Dooney signature fabric is on clearance:  pale yellow, lavender, pale green, pink, hot pink, brown fabric with red DB, etc.  All different styles as well.  Totes, Smith bags, crossbody, hobos, pocket satchels.  Most were under $100.  Leather options were a little rare.  Not sure if this has been mentioned but all clearance items at the outlet is final sale.  There were red, orange, and white signature DB fabric crossbody bags that were $15.20 and I was so tempted to get one but I'm not a fan of any of those colors.

Non-clearance items were at the regular 40% off retail.

I went a little crazy today and walked away with 4 bags from the outlet, 2 from Dooney.  I blame it on the leather fumes.  Will try to post pics later.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Friends and Family sales this week at Bloomingdale's (20%) and Lord & Taylor (25%).


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Friends and Family sales this week at Bloomingdale's (20%) and Lord & Taylor (25%).



Add BELK to the F&F sales this week.  They are pre-selling now.  (20%)


----------



## happybag

Carson's (and the other members of the Bon-Ton family of department stores) is running their Friends and Family discount right now through Sunday 6/9. 25% off.


----------



## elbgrl

Looks like all Dooney & Bourke are on easy pay on QVC today - and probably tomorrow also cause its Easy Pay Day!  Also there are shows on today and tomorrow.


----------



## StillWG

Patent lovers....the Patent line is in the outlets at 50% off (sometimes more).  The colors are limited particularly in the DS.  If you don't live near an outlet, the LV and Reading stores are particularly helpful about ordering and shipping your choice to you.

I only called about Patent so don't know what other bargains are available at the outlets right now.  It's always worth a call to see what they have available for shipping before ordering elsewhere.


Sue


----------



## rubycat

Q has the FLO satchel, lots of colors in the as is section.


----------



## StillWG

FYI....Lord & Taylor has some Dooneys marked down to half price today.  I was able to get the "SALE" code to work on a satchel and matching wallet (Dillen pink with tan trim) earlier today to get an extra 20% off.    However, when I tried it on a white FLO, it wouldn't work.

Happy bargain hunting, everyone!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Just got an email saying that the outlets now have the Embossed Retro line at 40% off.  This is a little better discount than at ILD!  Macy's also has many of the styles at least 25+20% off.

Happy shopping for those interested in that line.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Mizpostal said:


> Me too !


 



Hope you love your new bag!

ETA  For anyone else trying to buy on the L&T site, the code actually is now "JULY".  It is taking 20% off sale Dooneys and other brands that I've tried too.


Sue


----------



## bags4fun

New specials on hydrangea items!  I ordered 2 bags, wristlet and a wallet. Already have 2 bags at home!  I love hydrangeas!
hydrangea sale


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Dooney.com 4th of July deal...  Additional 10% off of the SPECIALS; coupon code = SAVE10.*


----------



## amy1677

Hydrangeas are at dooney outlets right now for 40% off. This weekend you will receive extra 25% off any blue, white and red bag. GOOD DEAL!

I got a white/marine hydrangea which should be 40% n 25% off but it rang up 50% off n 25% off. I'm so happy!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Hi everyone!!! Sorry I have been such a stranger but I have just been busy and I "tried" to be on HBR.. (didn't work to well) so just haven't posted to the forum.  but.. I did want to let you all know that my SA at Macy's today told me that they will be having a sale on July 24th and it will be for 5 days.  I "think" she said that purses would be 20% off.  She had a very thick accent so I worked on getting the sale date down!!!  So.. sale at macy's, July 24th for 5 days.


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone!!! Sorry I have been such a stranger but I have just been busy and I "tried" to be on HBR.. (didn't work to well) so just haven't posted to the forum.  but.. I did want to let you all know that my SA at Macy's today told me that they will be having a sale on July 24th and it will be for 5 days.  I "think" she said that purses would be 20% off.  She had a very thick accent so I worked on getting the sale date down!!!  So.. sale at macy's, July 24th for 5 days.



Hi Joy, nice to see you again!


----------



## tinado81

Hey ladies! Nordstrom's early access anniversary sale has the "Clayton" marked down to $285.90, after sale says it will be $428.00. Colors listed on sale are black, natural and orange.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Good morning fellow Dooney lovers!!!    Just wanted to let you know that I Love Dooney has the Retro line at 40% off.  

Also a trick I learned with ILD.... they also sell their bags on ebay so check them out.. free shipping and no tax through ebay, plus ebay gives that 2% "earnings" back.  

Happy shopping!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ladies, check out ILD.  There are TONS of new bags; lots of florentine in the spring/summer colors.  They must be clearing out the warehouse!


----------



## elbgrl

I Love Dooney has that beautiful large satchel for $219!


----------



## lederbalsam

Dooney.com now has Florentine satchels marked down to $298. The following colors are on sale: lavender, aqua, kelly green, pink, salmon, strawberry, and sunflower. Not as good a deal as ILD, but not bad, if you're looking for one in a statement color.  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...t=zx4m4xmsk1.pR9va3aIn6XJpAjT/AbJphDYcxuRaxe-


----------



## Gerry

MiaBorsa said:


> They are the Dooney and Bourke Ebay storefront. Your orders come directly from the Dooney warehouse.


 
I looked at the stores on Ebay and couldn't find it. How do you access that website,please? Thanks.


----------



## lederbalsam

Gerry said:


> I looked at the stores on Ebay and couldn't find it. How do you access that website,please? Thanks.



I'm not sure if this helps or if you've already looked at this site, but 

www.ilovedooney.com 

is the same seller. This is their website and you can order from there. I wasn't able to find their eBay store either.


----------



## Mizpostal

Gerry said:


> I looked at the stores on Ebay and couldn't find it. How do you access that website,please? Thanks.






lederbalsam said:


> I'm not sure if this helps or if you've already looked at this site, but
> 
> www.ilovedooney.com
> 
> is the same seller. This is their website and you can order from there. I wasn't able to find their eBay store either.



http://stores.ebay.com/ILoveDooney-Outlet


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,girls!!!  I was looking for ILD instead of spelling it out. These folks will sell their wares most everywhere!!


----------



## lederbalsam

Thanks, Mizpostal! I've been looking for them like, forever!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*ILoveDooney.com LABOR DAY SALE!!*   $40 off any bag priced $200 or more.  Code = LABORDAY

Ends Sept. 2


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> *ILoveDooney.com LABOR DAY SALE!!*   $40 off any bag priced $200 or more.  Code = LABORDAY
> 
> Ends Sept. 2



Whatcha gittin girlie?  . . . off to look


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Whatcha gittin girlie?  . . . off to look



Nuthin.  I'm pissed at ILD right now...GRRRRR.   A few days ago I ordered a red E/W florentine zip satchel and it is in transit.  This morning I got the email for $40 off bags over $200 for the Labor Day sale, so I emailed them and asked if they would do a price adjustment since I haven't received the bag yet.  They said, "NO."   I said, "FINE.  I'll be refusing the package."  

Now I'm mad at Dooney AND Coach.  I'm saving lots of $$$.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Nuthin.  I'm pissed at ILD right now...GRRRRR.   A few days ago I ordered a red E/W florentine zip satchel and it is in transit.  This morning I got the email for $40 off bags over $200 for the Labor Day sale, so I emailed them and asked if they would do a price adjustment since I haven't received the bag yet.  They said, "NO."   I said, "FINE.  I'll be refusing the package."
> 
> Now I'm mad at Dooney AND Coach.  I'm saving lots of $$$.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Nuthin.  I'm pissed at ILD right now...GRRRRR.   A few days ago I ordered a red E/W florentine zip satchel and it is in transit.  This morning I got the email for $40 off bags over $200 for the Labor Day sale, so I emailed them and asked if they would do a price adjustment since I haven't received the bag yet.  They said, "NO."   I said, "FINE.  I'll be refusing the package."
> 
> Now I'm mad at Dooney AND Coach.  I'm saving lots of $$$.


Hi Sarah, maybe they would if you called them, they have given me a price adjustment before. kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Sarah, maybe they would if you called them, they have given me a price adjustment before. kc



Nah, I got the package and the bag smells like tuna fish, so the discount is a moot point now.  It's going back anyhow.


----------



## Mizpostal

MiaBorsa said:


> Nah, I got the package and the bag smells like tuna fish, so the discount is a moot point now.  It's going back anyhow.



Ewww what the hell LOL


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Nah, I got the package and the bag smells like tuna fish, so the discount is a moot point now.  It's going back anyhow.


 

Yuck!  

A big "NEXT" on that one!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

The D&B outlets have $99 Lambskin Totes and some $'s off $150 and higher purchases this weekend.

I haven't called to see if they will honor them for mail orders.


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Nah, I got the package and the bag smells like tuna fish, so the discount is a moot point now.  It's going back anyhow.


 
! Maybe it was a return and someone carried their lunch in it. (????) That's awful!  NEXXXXT!!



StillWG said:


> The D&B outlets have $99 Lambskin Totes and some $'s off $150 and higher purchases this weekend.
> 
> I haven't called to see if they will honor them for mail orders.
> 
> Sue


 
Hey Sue!:kiss:

Thanks for sharing the info! I got the email also.  It's $25 off 150 or more and $50 off $250 or more.  My BFF, Cuz, and I are headed to the Aurora Outlet Saturday for our once a month (or so) "Girlfriend Shopping Day"! Our last trip was the 4th of July weekend.  We try to go on the Holiday weekends for the sales, but we'll go other weekends if the holiday is too far away. LOL!


----------



## RochRumRunner

RuedeNesle said:


> ! Maybe it was a return and someone carried their lunch in it. (????) That's awful!  NEXXXXT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sue!:kiss:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info! I got the email also.  It's $25 off 150 or more and $50 off $250 or more.  My BFF, Cuz, and I are headed to the Aurora Outlet Saturday for our once a month (or so) "Girlfriend Shopping Day"! Our last trip was the 4th of July weekend.  We try to go on the Holiday weekends for the sales, but we'll go other weekends if the holiday is too far away. LOL!



Hope you have fun shopping at Aurora. That's one of our favorite places to stop when we're in the area. Good luck and come back with goodies to share.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RochRumRunner said:


> Hope you have fun shopping at Aurora. That's one of our favorite places to stop when we're in the area. Good luck and come back with goodies to share.


 
Mornin' RRR!

Thank you very much!  It's a great place to shop, especially on the holiday weekends! (But it's best to get there early!) I hope I have some goodies to share too!  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> ! Maybe it was a return and someone carried their lunch in it. (????) That's awful!  NEXXXXT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sue!:kiss:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info! I got the email also.  It's $25 off 150 or more and $50 off $250 or more.  My BFF, Cuz, and I are headed to the Aurora Outlet Saturday for our once a month (or so) "Girlfriend Shopping Day"! Our last trip was the 4th of July weekend.  We try to go on the Holiday weekends for the sales, but we'll go other weekends if the holiday is too far away. LOL!



Nope--it was brand spankin' new with all the handles wrapped, factory packaging.  Just one of those random smelly florentines.     Have fun shopping, GF!


----------



## StillWG

Just got an email from Patroneer with a D&B outlet special:  Pebble Grain Satchels for 124.80 (FA 968, my favorite style!!)  Of course I was on the phone to the PA outlet immediately.  They will ship them!  The computer there is down right now but I hope to place an order soon!  

The colors available at the PA outlet are red, tan, marine, tmoro and black.  The $7.50 shipping charge does apply to orders.







Sue


----------



## Willow111

Macy's D&B sale with 20% off the sale price today.  I don't know if it is whole weekend or just today.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

Hey ladies, I was on the Dooney site just looking and the regular Florentine satchel is $100 off for some reason! Making it cheaper than the small size...


----------



## seton

Dooney & Bourke outlets

 Oct 1 - 31
Take an additional 20% off all pink merchandise 
_*Excludes BCRF Totes, red lined items and may not be combined with  any other offer, some exclusions may apply, see store for details._


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I Love Dooney has the Florentine hobos on sale for $199... free shipping.  NICE!!!  UMMMM Whoops. Sorry about the split pics.  I have no idea why they came out that way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ILoveDooney.com has the fabric Davis tote for $112!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney.com (and boutique stores) VIP sale is today only; 20% off.  Online code = VIP20


----------



## Nubian1535

I found this crossbody D&B for $4.99 for my daughter.


----------



## StillWG

That is a darling bag, Nubian!  Your daughter must love her!

Another deal (but not as good as $4.99):  L&T has started their F&F sale online today.  25% off with code FRIENDS....cosmetics and fragrances 10% off.  This works on most things!  


Sue


----------



## lovesnature

I was at the Livermore outlet in California.  Purchased the Florentine Domed Satchel in T-More for 30% percent off.  Here is the wow part.  The outlet was running special deal, if you went to guest services, donated 10 bucks to cancer awareness, you get an additional 25% off!  This beautiful bag cost me 208.  I am over the moon, my first Dooney!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovesnature said:


> I was at the Livermore outlet in California.  Purchased the Florentine Domed Satchel in T-More for 30% percent off.  Here is the wow part.  The outlet was running special deal, if you went to guest services, donated 10 bucks to cancer awareness, you get an additional 25% off!  This beautiful bag cost me 208.  I am over the moon, my first Dooney!



WOW, that's a great deal!  Congrats!


----------



## lovesnature

Thanks MiaBorsa.  I was thrilled to get 30%, imagine my excitement over the additional savings.  Of course it justified my matching accessories purchases, lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovesnature said:


> Thanks MiaBorsa.  I was thrilled to get 30%, imagine my excitement over the additional savings. * Of course it justified my matching accessories purchases, lol*


Of course!!


----------



## LitGeek

lovesnature said:


> Thanks MiaBorsa.  I was thrilled to get 30%, imagine my excitement over the additional savings.  Of course it justified my matching accessories purchases, lol


Congrats on your new bag and the fantastic deal!


----------



## lovesnature

Thanks LitGeek.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ILD has florentine twist-strap hobos for an ADDITIONAL $50 OFF right now w/code "TWIST."    http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/...e Twist Strap Hobos for 72 hours only.content


----------



## southerncharm

Belk.com is having their friends and family 20% which applies to Dooney!


----------



## southerncharm

Hello again this morning ladies. Just found out www.bonton.com is having a preview for their friends and family online for just today and tomorrow. Bonton allows customers to also use more than a single promotion code. Use FFPREVIEW13 for the 25% off and then also use FREESHIP for free shipping as well. For those of you who do not live in a state where a Bonton is present, you would also get tax free purchases. Anyone wanting a Dooney, nows the time, they had the Florentine satchels in both sizes available when I was on their site earlier this morning.

Hubby just asked me if any of my forum buddies are willing to take me in, rent out a room  I guess I should be more careful, making certain to remove any online purchase receipts from the printer discharge holder, he's apparently been glancing over them and keeping track. Oh Lord, well I least I will not have to come up with reasons as to why boxes start arriving


----------



## MrsKC

The November Dooney specials are up on the Dooney site--lots of the quilted florentine and the Clayton Satchel in Teal is just over $100 off. I am thinking someone wanted that bag in teal .

Also Dooney Days started on the Q--Easy Pay for all and they do have some new bags. kc


----------



## StillWG

25%





MrsKC said:


> *The November Dooney specials are up on the Dooney site--lots of the quilted florentine and the Clayton Satchel in Teal is just over $100 off. I am thinking someone wanted that bag in teal .*
> 
> Also Dooney Days started on the Q--Easy Pay for all and they do have some new bags. kc


 
There are some great bags under "Specials" right now!    However, I just got an email from D&B introducing Friday Specials.  So if you want one of these bags you maybe have to order today.  They may be today only specials with all the November specials coming later.  

Thanks for the info, kc!  

ETA  L&T is having a one day sale (code ONEDAY) that is 25% off many things.  Dooneys are included and there are some sale bags.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Friday Specials on dooney.com:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...13-11-01_Stanwich&CA_6C15C=530005930000018576


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> 25%
> 
> There are some great bags under "Specials" right now!    However, I just got an email from D&B introducing Friday Specials.  So if you want one of these bags you maybe have to order today.  They may be today only specials with all the November specials coming later.
> 
> Thanks for the info, kc!
> 
> ETA  L&T is having a one day sale (code ONEDAY) that is 25% off many things.  Dooneys are included and there are some sale bags.
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue thank you for this info. I just now got the email from Dooney. Kc


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Friday Specials on dooney.com:
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...13-11-01_Stanwich&CA_6C15C=530005930000018576
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue, I think you need that quilted florentine satchel--it is gorgeous and great price!!!kc


----------



## RachaelD

Ohh thanks! Uh oh my wallet maybe be in trouble!


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sue, I think you need that quilted florentine satchel--it is gorgeous and great price!!!kc


 
She's in my cart right now (and has been all day)in teal.    I wish I loved the heart hardware.  I checked her out in RL and the handles don't fold down because of that hardware.  I think this would begin to bother me once I was over the initial infatuation.    So I'm probably going to pass this time.

I love when Dooney changes the specials more frequently.  They used to change almost daily and have some really great prices (up to 50% off) years ago.  

Are you picking up anything?


Sue


----------



## StillWG

RachaelD said:


> Ohh thanks!* Uh oh my wallet maybe be in trouble*!


 
I hear you on that one!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

There is also a new email out saying that the Amazon line is an extra 20% off at the outlets.  I don't know whether or not that applies to mail orders..


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> She's in my cart right now (and has been all day)in teal.    I wish I loved the heart hardware.  I checked her out in RL and the handles don't fold down because of that hardware.  I think this would begin to bother me once I was over the initial infatuation.    So I'm probably going to pass this time.
> 
> I love when Dooney changes the specials more frequently.  They used to change almost daily and have some really great prices (up to 50% off) years ago.
> 
> Are you picking up anything?
> 
> 
> Sue



I would really like to have the mailbag so I am hoping I can get it for 25%off with Macys friends and family........so I am waiting patiently...........very difficult.........  Kc


----------



## Fresh149

Hey guys! I'm new to the site but I wanted to let you know that my local department store is having an event this Saturday which is offering 25 percent of D & B. The SA and handbag manager there is super cool and they are even taking presales.


----------



## southerncharm

Fresh149 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to the site but I wanted to let you know that my local department store is having an event this Saturday which is offering 25 percent of D & B. The SA and handbag manager there is super cool and they are even taking presales.


 
Which dept. store?


----------



## StillWG

Fresh149 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to the site but I wanted to let you know that my local department store is having an event this Saturday which is offering 25 percent of D & B. The SA and handbag manager there is super cool and they are even taking presales.


 
Welcome, Fresh149!  

I was wondering the same thing as southerncharm, which store is your "local" one?

Thanks!

Sue


----------



## seton

outlet schedule

*Nov 15
Take 50% off our DB Retro Collection  

Nov 25 - Jan 6 
50% off the Entire Store 

Nov 26
Exclusive Buffalo Lock Tote $132.50   

Nov 27 
Exclusive Lexington Shopper $99 *


----------



## pooka08

does the 50% off the Entire Store on Nov 25 include local shops in Chicago? Or the dooney website? would like to purchase my first dooney bag, I'm eyeing on the Florentine Small Satchel in Chestnut


----------



## LitGeek

Nordstrom has several Dooneys for 25% off through the end of the day. If you hold a Nordstrom card you can earn rewards points on the purchase.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> Nordstrom has several Dooneys for 25% off through the end of the day. If you hold a Nordstrom card you can earn rewards points on the purchase.




I really wish I lived near a Nordstroms. It seems they are the most "free" with discount giving.......


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really wish I lived near a Nordstroms. It seems they are the most "free" with discount giving.......


I don't have one near me either, but I order quite a bit from them online. Free shipping both ways!


----------



## MrsKC

Some great prices on the Nubuck!!
http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/...andbag Sale Starts Now + Free Shippingcontent


----------



## nillirk

MrsKC said:


> Some great prices on the Nubuck!!
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/...andbag Sale Starts Now + Free Shippingcontent




From my recent experience I would totally avoid purchasing anything  from this company. I ordered a Florentine Satchel from their eBay store,  but found out minutes later that it wasn't the MINI like I wanted; it's  not stated in their listing whether it's MINI or SMALL. I immediately  tried to cancel my order 5 minutes after ordering so I sent an email and  also an eBay message. I also called first thing when they opened but no  one answered the phone and it kept ringing and ringing. I received a  response 6hrs later by email indicating that they would make a call to  their shipping dept. to cancel but 3 days later I get an email with a  tracking number....

 So they shipped out my item even though  they said they would cancel it. I now have to pay for shipping fees to  return it back because they will not take responsibility of it, and the  only replies I get are, "We apologize if we ship our items fast." How is  shipping it out 3 days later fast?? Anyway, I would avoid using this  company. It's apparent that they do not care about customer service.  Although their prices are somewhat cheaper than other places, it's just a  headache to try to deal with them if there is ever a problem. And also,  they don't answer their phone. I will NEVER do business with them again  and I advise anyone else against using them. Just my opinion; please  learn from my mistake.


----------



## MiaBorsa

nillirk said:


> From my recent experience I would totally avoid purchasing anything  from this company. I ordered a Florentine Satchel from their eBay store,  but found out minutes later that it wasn't the MINI like I wanted; it's  not stated in their listing whether it's MINI or SMALL. I immediately  tried to cancel my order 5 minutes after ordering so I sent an email and  also an eBay message. I also called first thing when they opened but no  one answered the phone and it kept ringing and ringing. I received a  response 6hrs later by email indicating that they would make a call to  their shipping dept. to cancel but 3 days later I get an email with a  tracking number....
> 
> So they shipped out my item even though  they said they would cancel it. I now have to pay for shipping fees to  return it back because they will not take responsibility of it, and the  only replies I get are, "We apologize if we ship our items fast." How is  shipping it out 3 days later fast?? Anyway, I would avoid using this  company. It's apparent that they do not care about customer service.  Although their prices are somewhat cheaper than other places, it's just a  headache to try to deal with them if there is ever a problem. And also,  they don't answer their phone. I will NEVER do business with them again  and I advise anyone else against using them. Just my opinion; please  learn from my mistake.



Sorry for your disappointment; maybe you can just refuse the package.  I have been shopping with ILoveDooney.com for several years and have no complaints.  They are the actual Dooney & Bourke Ebay Storefront so the merchandise comes direct from Dooney's warehouses in CT or CA.   I would not hesitate to shop with them again.


----------



## MrsKC

nillirk said:


> From my recent experience I would totally avoid purchasing anything  from this company. I ordered a Florentine Satchel from their eBay store,  but found out minutes later that it wasn't the MINI like I wanted; it's  not stated in their listing whether it's MINI or SMALL. I immediately  tried to cancel my order 5 minutes after ordering so I sent an email and  also an eBay message. I also called first thing when they opened but no  one answered the phone and it kept ringing and ringing. I received a  response 6hrs later by email indicating that they would make a call to  their shipping dept. to cancel but 3 days later I get an email with a  tracking number....
> 
> So they shipped out my item even though  they said they would cancel it. I now have to pay for shipping fees to  return it back because they will not take responsibility of it, and the  only replies I get are, "We apologize if we ship our items fast." How is  shipping it out 3 days later fast?? Anyway, I would avoid using this  company. It's apparent that they do not care about customer service.  Although their prices are somewhat cheaper than other places, it's just a  headache to try to deal with them if there is ever a problem. And also,  they don't answer their phone. I will NEVER do business with them again  and I advise anyone else against using them. Just my opinion; please  learn from my mistake.


That is too bad you have had a negative experience. I have ordered from them several times and have always had a positive experience. When I get home this week from being out of town for work I should have a package from them . kc


----------



## nillirk

Yes it's unfortunate that I had an experience like this one.  I probably would have done all my shopping there because of the attractive prices, but they lost me as a future customer; and all because of their arrogance and a matter of $9.  I wish I could post a couple of the emails I've received but it wouldn't be appropriate to make a post like that here...
Some people may feel I'm overreacting, but it's just the principle of the matter.  Anyway, enough of my rant.


----------



## StillWG

Outlet special on Tartan this weekend:

https://www.patroneer.com/306754/do...-stores-and-take-tartan-home-for-the-holidays



Sue


----------



## Iluvmuffins

Lord and TYlor has a friends and family sale 25% off got another mini florentine satchel and going to return my other one that I paid forty dollars more for from QVC, got 2 day free shipping from ShopRunner and no sales tax! Paid $238. Hoping it's better than the one I have, plus save 40 dollars too.


----------



## LitGeek

Nordstrom has a few great bags on sale for 25% off and free shipping...Crocofino Hobo and satchel, Clayton, Chelsea, and Lexington to name a few.

Disney.com also has their Dooneys on sale for 10% off with code DOONEYTEN


----------



## farris2

Great prices at the outlet in Orlando. The Chelsea Shoppers are 40% off


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's has lots of bags on clearance, plus the additional 20% for STAR rewards or WOW pass.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Outlets have addl $25 off on florentine today only


----------



## suntenya

Does anyone know if the outlets still have the small florentine in aqua or has that been sold out by now?


----------



## StillWG

In the very good buy if you like the color....check out the Florentine Satchel (full size) in kelly green on ILD for $209.  The coupon works and you get the bag for $184!  I'm trying to decide if I want another green bag right now!


Sue


----------



## gianelle

StillWG said:


> In the very good buy if you like the color....check out the Florentine Satchel (full size) in kelly green on ILD for $209.  The coupon works and you get the bag for $184!  I'm trying to decide if I want another green bag right now!
> 
> 
> Sue



What coupon?


----------



## StillPooh

gianelle said:


> What coupon?


The promotion code for $25 off on Florentine bags is *2014*. It is good through tomorrow.


----------



## StillWG

gianelle said:


> What coupon?


 
ILD has a code "2014" (I should have said code not coupon) that will take $25.00 off a Florentine Handbag as long as you don't use PayPal.  I think it's good through tomorrow.  It is listed on the opening page of the website.

HTH
Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

If you are lucky enough to live near a *boutique store*, they are having some great sales right now...many bags are 50% off, and others are 30% off.   The different styles are all over the place as far as which ones are included, so if there is a certain style you want, call a store to see if they have it.


----------



## ChristyNeese

Well, I'm moving to the Atlanta area and thought maybe there would be an outlet store there... but think I'm out of luck. It's probably for my financial best, though.


----------



## digitalgrrl79

Here is a newbie question for you - what is ILD short for? 



StillWG said:


> ILD has a code "2014" (I should have said code not coupon) that will take $25.00 off a Florentine Handbag as long as you don't use PayPal.  I think it's good through tomorrow.  It is listed on the opening page of the website.
> 
> HTH
> Sue


----------



## StillWG

digitalgrrl79 said:


> Here is a newbie question for you - *what is ILD short for? *


 
Welcome to the forum, digitalgrrl!

ILD is short for ilovedooney.com.  This is an online outlet for Dooneys.  It is run by D&B so all items ordered from it are received from the Dooney warehouses.  It also has an online presence on eBay and Amazon.

The "2014" discount is no longer available.


Sue


----------



## tlo

ChristyNeese said:


> Well, I'm moving to the Atlanta area and thought maybe there would be an outlet store there... but think I'm out of luck. It's probably for my financial best, though.



Welcome to Atlanta!!  You are right, we are out of luck.  Not an outlet or boutique in the state!


----------



## MiaBorsa

If anyone is looking for a WHITE bag, ILD has 50% off white for a limited time.   http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Twoboyz

The factory stores are offering $25 off florentine bags on Monday for the MLK sale.


----------



## lisa.nickel

The email says for the weekend, here's hoping since I'm going today


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> The email says for the weekend, here's hoping since I'm going today




Oh my gosh how could I miss that?!  I should have read the whole thing!  And I bought a florentine bad on Tuesday! . Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## seton

I went today and got my $25 off flo. Paid less than 175 for small satchel inc. tax

Just a headsup that the Woodbury Commons DB is gonna close on Jan 26 til the fall 2014. No Moving Sale tho.


----------



## LitGeek

seton said:


> I went today and got my $25 off flo. Paid less than 175 for small satchel inc. tax
> 
> Just a headsup that the Woodbury Commons DB is gonna close on Jan 26 til the fall 2014. No Moving Sale tho.


Great deal! What color did you pick up?


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> I went today and got my $25 off flo. Paid less than 175 for small satchel inc. tax
> 
> Just a headsup that the Woodbury Commons DB is gonna close on Jan 26 til the fall 2014. No Moving Sale tho.




Great deal!  Congrats.


----------



## seton

LitGeek said:


> Great deal! What color did you pick up?



thx! lavender. 



Twoboyz said:


> Great deal!  Congrats.



thx!


----------



## LitGeek

seton said:


> thx! lavender.
> 
> 
> 
> thx!


The lavender is so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tartan styles on sale at ILD...  http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Twoboyz

Also factory outlet stores have an Additional 20% off on snake. Their price is 50% off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Valentine's Day Clearance on ILD!    *CLICK!!!*


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Valentine's Day Clearance on ILD!    *CLICK!!!*




Hey Sarah, I just noticed the sale....funny, I was typing www.i to go to iheart and it first picked ilovedooney so I decided to go and take a look first. 


Did you order anything? I ordered one of the oberland medium sacs in red. Love that style! We need SIU Mom, she needs this one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, I just noticed the sale....funny, I was typing www.i to go to iheart and it first picked ilovedooney so I decided to go and take a look first.
> 
> 
> Did you order anything? I ordered one of the oberland medium sacs in red. Love that style! We need SIU Mom, she needs this one!



No, I didn't order anything... but my mouth was hanging open when I saw the price on that Oberland sac!!   I can't wait to hear how you like it.  I'm wondering if it is really similar to the Portofino sacs.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, I just noticed the sale....funny, I was typing www.i to go to iheart and it first picked ilovedooney so I decided to go and take a look first.
> 
> 
> Did you order anything? I ordered one of the oberland medium sacs in red. Love that style! We need SIU Mom, she needs this one!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> No, I didn't order anything... but my mouth was hanging open when I saw the price on that Oberland sac!!   I can't wait to hear how you like it.  I'm wondering if it is really similar to the Portofino sacs.


 

I also cant wait to hear MBs review of this bag and what she thinks of the leather. kc


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I didn't order anything... but my mouth was hanging open when I saw the price on that Oberland sac!!   I can't wait to hear how you like it.  I'm wondering if it is really similar to the Portofino sacs.





To me, it looks the same as the portofinos! Can't wait to get it! Hopefully it will ship from CA so it won't take forever to get here!
I hope the leather is nice!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I also cant wait to hear MBs review of this bag and what she thinks of the leather. kc




I'll let you know kc! I hope is a nice leather, similar to Dillen or Portofino!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, I just noticed the sale....funny, I was typing www.i to go to iheart and it first picked ilovedooney so I decided to go and take a look first.
> 
> 
> Did you order anything? I ordered one of the oberland medium sacs in red. Love that style! We need SIU Mom, she needs this one!




I was looking at that bag too and wondering about the leather. ILD and Dooney.com doesn't really do a good job in describing the leather for each bag unless I'm missing it somewhere. I like the orange but decided against because I have my new logo lock.


----------



## StillPooh

MiaBorsa said:


> Valentine's Day Clearance on ILD!    *CLICK!!!*


I am so torn! I swore I wouldn't buy another bag until I finish my current easy pays (which will be early March for my TSV satchel).  But I am not sure I can pass up the opportunity to get another full size Florentine satchel for only $229!

I said Taupe would be my next Florentine, but that Strawberry is calling my name. I just wish I could tell better what color that really is. Is it a red? Does it lean more pink, or more orange?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ladies--check the "Exclusives" section on ILD.  There are some Toledos, lots of Lexington totes, an AMAZON tote, an Alto zip-zip satchel, Alto wallets, and even one of the new PEBBLED ZIP ZIP SATCHELS in blue!!   

ETA--they must be still updating the site.  Now under "Leather", they have added Alto, Amazon, Toledo, etc.    

There are also a lot more bags under the "pebbled leather" section.


----------



## accessorygirl2

StillPooh said:


> I am so torn! I swore I wouldn't buy another bag until I finish my current easy pays (which will be early March for my TSV satchel).  But I am not sure I can pass up the opportunity to get another full size Florentine satchel for only $229!
> 
> I said Taupe would be my next Florentine, but that Strawberry is calling my name. I just wish I could tell better what color that really is. Is it a red? Does it lean more pink, or more orange?



I have seen the strawberry Florentine satchel at Belk. It is very pink in color. Coach often calls similar shades Punch. It's a peculiar color but beautiful. Almost the color of the inside of a ripe watermelon. Dark pink, hints of red but it is not fuschia. Hope this helps!


----------



## StillPooh

accessorygirl2 said:


> I have seen the strawberry Florentine satchel at Belk. It is very pink in color. Coach often calls similar shades Punch. It's a peculiar color but beautiful. Almost the color of the inside of a ripe watermelon. Dark pink, hints of red but it is not fuschia. Hope this helps!


It helps describe the color, but it doesn't help me choose! Strawberry sounds really pretty, but in such a classic bag, it's maybe too much of a fashion color? Taupe is very neutral, but maybe it's too safe when I already have the satchel in Crimson? 

What to do, what to do?


----------



## accessorygirl2

StillPooh said:


> It helps describe the color, but it doesn't help me choose! Strawberry sounds really pretty, but in such a classic bag, it's maybe too much of a fashion color? Taupe is very neutral, but maybe it's too safe when I already have the satchel in Crimson?
> 
> What to do, what to do?


I am very partial to florentine in taupe. The color is so warm and rich. When I carry my taupe florentine I tend to stay in it longer than other colors. 
I have both taupe and crimson. I think there is reason enough to have both colors without being too similar. IMO strawberry screams spring and summer while taupe is year round.


----------



## StillPooh

accessorygirl2 said:


> I am very partial to florentine in taupe. The color is so warm and rich. When I carry my taupe florentine I tend to stay in it longer than other colors.
> I have both taupe and crimson. I think there is reason enough to have both colors without being too similar. IMO strawberry screams spring and summer while taupe is year round.


Thank you; that helps a lot. Is your taupe bag pebbled or smooth? My Crimson bag has a fair bit of texture. I don't mind that in a dark color, but in a lighter color I worry it might detract from the look? I'm torn between ordering from ILD while the sale price is so good, or trying to make the 90 mile drive (each way) to Rehoboth in the hopes they've got Florentine satchels galore to choose from. :wondering


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Thank you; that helps a lot. Is your taupe bag pebbled or smooth? My Crimson bag has a fair bit of texture. I don't mind that in a dark color, but in a lighter color I worry it might detract from the look? I'm torn between ordering from ILD while the sale price is so good, or trying to make the 90 mile drive (each way) to Rehoboth in the hopes they've got Florentine satchels galore to choose from. :wondering




Hi SP. That's a tough call. If you called there would they be willing to describe to you what they had and at what price? If it sounds like they have something you like maybe they would be willing to hold it for you if you. I don't know if that's an outlet you're referring to, but my outlet here will hold a bag for 24 hours. Good luck with your decision and I hope you find your perfect bag.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> If you called there would they be willing to describe to you what they had and at what price? If it sounds like they have something you like maybe they would be willing to hold it for you if you. I don't know if that's an outlet you're referring to, but my outlet here will hold a bag for 24 hours.


I've never dealt with the outlets before. I'm pretty much equidistant from the one in Rehoboth DE and the one in Reading PA. I suppose I could try calling them. I have read on this forum that the Reading outlet will ship. The drive will cost me around $30 in gas and tolls, so I have to take that into consideration as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> I've never dealt with the outlets before. I'm pretty much equidistant from the one in Rehoboth DE and the one in Reading PA. I suppose I could try calling them. I have read on this forum that the Reading outlet will ship. The drive will cost me around $30 in gas and tolls, so I have to take that into consideration as well.




It might be worth a call then. It's also fun to go and see and try on lots of different bags. The only problem with it when I go is I fall in love with several bags and often come home with something I never even thought I wanted in the first place. I'm horribly indecisive! Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> It might be worth a call then. It's also fun to go and see and try on lots of different bags. The only problem with it when I go is I fall in love with several bags and often come home with something I never even thought I wanted in the first place. I'm horribly indecisive!


My fear (of going to an outlet in person) is that I will fall in love with and then *buy* multiple bags! :shame:


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> My fear (of going to an outlet in person) is that I will fall in love with and then *buy* multiple bags! :shame:




I know what you mean, I've lived it....recently.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney February Specials are up.  http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=29477&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## Honeytown

If you're looking for a small bag in the Toledo leather, Lord & Taylor has this one on sale in Navy and Rouge. With the promo code "Big" the total price shipped comes to $125.93 Not bad!
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/pouchette-demi-handbag

Warm Wishes,
Susan


----------



## Twoboyz

That is a great price. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just got an email for a factory store sale.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I just got an email for a factory store sale.
> View attachment 2493598



great deal! thx.


----------



## Lizzys

Honeytown said:


> If you're looking for a small bag in the Toledo leather, Lord & Taylor has this one on sale in Navy and Rouge. With the promo code "Big" the total price shipped comes to $125.93 Not bad!
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/pouchette-demi-handbag
> 
> Warm Wishes,
> Susan


 
Thanks Honeytown!  I checked L&T and got the Toledo Large Winged in Navy for 
$ 238.80 plus tax.  Shipping was free.  I didn't plan on buying a purse today but I could not pass up this deal!   Thanks again!!!


----------



## LitGeek

Lizzys said:


> Thanks Honeytown!  I checked L&T and got the Toledo Large Winged in Navy for
> $ 238.80 plus tax.  Shipping was free.  I didn't plan on buying a purse today but I could not pass up this deal!   Thanks again!!!


What a great deal! Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Jnet200

My husband Bought me this on qvc 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but in violet for valentines!!! &#128525;I'm super excited to receive it!! Anyone have it and what do you think of it???!!


----------



## Jnet200

What's this dooney factory online??? Please can you tell me??


----------



## Jnet200

Twoboyz said:


> I just got an email for a factory store sale.
> View attachment 2493598




 can I know what's this factory online? I didn't know there was even one


----------



## Twoboyz

Jnet200 said:


> can I know what's this factory online? I didn't know there was even one




Hi Jnet,

It's actually not online. It's
Their factory outlet stores.  I believe their addresses are in the Dooney site.


----------



## Jnet200

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Jnet,
> 
> It's actually not online. It's
> Their factory outlet stores.  I believe their addresses are in the Dooney site.




Ooh k thanks I'm in texas Deep South and we don't have one


----------



## Twoboyz

Good Morning Everyone,

If you have access to a Factory store and are looking for red, white, or blue you're in luck this weekend. They have an extra 20% off on shades of red, white, and blue.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> If you have access to a Factory store and are looking for red, white, or blue you're in luck this weekend. They have an extra 20% off on shades of red, white, and blue.




I wish I Lived near a factory store or boutique.   But then again,
I would never leave if I did


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I wish I Lived near a factory store or boutique.   But then again,
> I would never leave if I did




I know that's the only problem. I had to stop going there because I found I could never walk out empty handed.  I feel like I need a trip though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I know that's the only problem. I had to stop going there because I found I could never walk out empty handed.  I feel like I need a trip though.




I'll go with you lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'll go with you lol




I'm ready, let's go!


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> I know that's the only problem. I had to stop going there because I found I could never walk out empty handed.  I feel like I need a trip though.


That extra 20% off red white and blue must be so tempting!


----------



## MaryBel

Oh I love those 20% discounts on red, white and blue bags, especially since I love blue and red ones. Does it go until tomorrow?


----------



## MaryBel

GFs, check out Nordstrom rack. I went yesterday and found they have a few Dooneys. Mine had regular satchels (the dillen style), the double zipper sacs and a few of the retro bags, you know, the ones in white or black coated cotton with the dooney letters in multi colors.


But, the best deal ever, on the clearance section they had the Annalisa lock sac, like this one
http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4532/Dooney-%26-Bourke-/Detail#.UwD4qU2A270


Regular price was 149 but it was on clearance for 106 and then it had extra 25% (all clearance has the extra 25%), so it was about $80 plus tax. I found 2 of the tan and one red.  I got the red for my mom (it will match the red kiss lock wallet I gave her on Christmas) and a tan for a gift maybe since I think it's too small for me. I'll have to try it with my stuff inside to see how it feels but if it doesn't work, it will go to my sister or SIL.


I also got a MK quilted leather jacket for about 85 plus tax!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh I love those 20% discounts on red, white and blue bags, especially since I love blue and red ones. Does it go until tomorrow?




Yes I believe it's through the 17th.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> GFs, check out Nordstrom rack. I went yesterday and found they have a few Dooneys. Mine had regular satchels (the dillen style), the double zipper sacs and a few of the retro bags, you know, the ones in white or black coated cotton with the dooney letters in multi colors.
> 
> 
> But, the best deal ever, on the clearance section they had the Annalisa lock sac, like this one
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4532/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.UwD4qU2A270
> 
> 
> Regular price was 149 but it was on clearance for 106 and then it had extra 25% (all clearance has the extra 25%), so it was about $80 plus tax. I found 2 of the tan and one red.  I got the red for my mom (it will match the red kiss lock wallet I gave her on Christmas) and a tan for a gift maybe since I think it's too small for me. I'll have to try it with my stuff inside to see how it feels but if it doesn't work, it will go to my sister or SIL.
> 
> 
> I also got a MK quilted leather jacket for about 85 plus tax!




Very nice MaryBel. They have these at my outlet too. I love how Dooney did the hang tag. What a great deal you got too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice MaryBel. They have these at my outlet too. I love how Dooney did the hang tag. What a great deal you got too!





Thanks TB! 
I saw them at my outlet too. I remember at one point there were at a special price, I think it was $129 on the black Friday weekend. $80 is even better!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great price on those Annalisa's, MB!  I like the style of that bag.  Are you going to post pics?  I'd like to see a size comparo with a regular logo lock if you are taking requests.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Outlet Stores have an extra 10% off NYLON styles; good thru 2/27/14.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great price on those Annalisa's, MB!  I like the style of that bag.  Are you going to post pics?  I'd like to see a size comparo with a regular logo lock if you are taking requests.





Hey Sarah!
Sorry for not replying to you earlier. I just saw your message. I'll do pics when I'm back at home this weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah!
> Sorry for not replying to you earlier. I just saw your message. I'll do pics when I'm back at home this weekend.



No problem; I look forward to the pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just called the Reading PA outlet to buy a wallet.  Everything in the store is 30-50% off and the nylon bags still have the additional 10%.   The store will ship but shipping is $7.50.   They are also gearing up for a sale that starts on the 28th, but I didn't get all the details of that one, so stay tuned.


----------



## MaryBel

GFs, I went to Dillard's today and while inquiring about a bag that was still full price and thus not included in the sale today, she told me I could get 25% off. That they were matching the Macy's sale. 


I did not see any signs for this, so I guess you will need to ask the SA.


----------



## SheBags76

If any of you ladies live in the Orlando, FL or visit you should check out the Premier Outlet Dooney store. They're always having a 30-40% off sale. I purchased the Florentine Satchel in baby pink for $175 less than retail. They sold out on QVC one night and I went there and it was on sale!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi Everyone -

Here is the new factory store sale, per the email I received today:

"Factory Store Exclusive - $25 off any handbag from our 75DB collection. Offer valid through 3/6/14."

The example they showed in the email was the DB Janine Satchel Style# 5S731.  MSRP $225, was $135, now $110.


----------



## Twoboyz

Congrats and great deal!  I can't remember if we've seen the satchel in baby pink here yet.  Are you going to post pictures for us?


----------



## StillWG

I called Sandy at the PA outlet to check on the prices of a couple of bags.  She told me that some of the older & retiring colors in Florentine are 65% off now.  Other older colors are 50% off.  I ordered a Medium Toggle Crossbody, regularly $248 for $86.80 plus shipping.  I got Ocean Blue.    The colors and styles available for shipping vary so you have to check on each one.

The Eva collection is now 40% off so I ordered two more shoppers, black and white.  I really love them for carrying "stuff" to and from work!


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I called Sandy at the PA outlet to check on the prices of a couple of bags.  She told me that some of the older & retiring colors in Florentine are 65% off now.  Other older colors are 50% off.  I ordered a Medium Toggle Crossbody, regularly $248 for $86.80 plus shipping.  I got Ocean Blue.    The colors and styles available for shipping vary so you have to check on each one.
> 
> The Eva collection is now 40% off so I ordered two more shoppers, black and white.  I really love them for carrying "stuff" to and from work!
> 
> 
> Sue



Hey, Sue!  Which colors are the older and retiring ones?


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hey, Sue!  Which colors are the older and retiring ones?


 
Hey right back at you, GF!  

It's kind of a long list and I may not have it totally correct but here goes:

65% off colors in Florentine Collection:

plum, olive, sunflower, ocean blue, bordeaux, mustard, yellow, maybe lavender, a couple I forgot to write down.

50% off colors:

white, pink, aqua, kelly green, moss, teal, raspberry

the other colors are 30% off.

Not all styles are available in these colors.  It's kind of hit and miss.  Sandy in Reading will probably ship from her store inventory if she has the bag and the warehouses do not.

Anything look tempting???  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Hey right back at you, GF!
> 
> It's kind of a long list and I may not have it totally correct but here goes:
> 
> 65% off colors in Florentine Collection:
> 
> plum, olive, sunflower, ocean blue, bordeaux, mustard, yellow, maybe lavender, a couple I forgot to write down.
> 
> 50% off colors:
> 
> white, pink, aqua, kelly green, moss, teal, raspberry
> 
> the other colors are 30% off.
> 
> Not all styles are available in these colors.  It's kind of hit and miss.  Sandy in Reading will probably ship from her store inventory if she has the bag and the warehouses do not.
> 
> Anything look tempting???
> 
> 
> Sue




Of course it's tempting, lol.  It may be time to pick up the teal (or ocean) satchel I have been wanting FOREVER!  Can you give me the Reading outlet number???


----------



## miyacom

I just ordered a large flo lavender flo satchel for 152.70 shipped! 610.375.7668


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> I just ordered a large flo lavender flo satchel for 152.70 shipped! 610.375.7668




That is an amazing deal!  Congrats . The lavender is gorgeous in RL. She'll be perfect for spring.


----------



## miyacom

Twoboyz said:


> That is an amazing deal!  Congrats . The lavender is gorgeous in RL. She'll be perfect for spring.



I am a little afraid the color would be too much. I hope you are right, thanks!


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Of course it's tempting, lol.  It may be time to pick up the teal (or ocean) satchel I have been wanting FOREVER!  Can you give me the Reading outlet number???


 
gg07, I'm sorry I didn't check the PF earlier.  I hope you already got the Reading outlet's number.  Of course I'm happy to give it to you just in case!  It is 610-375-7668.  Sandy, the manager & a terrific lady, is going to be there until 9 tonight EST.  Usually they can't do searches for mail orders on Sundays.

I love both teal and ocean!  I decided to go with ocean because the color was 65% off!  I'm thinking about ordering something else later in the month!

Can't wait to see what you pick up!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

miyacom said:


> I am a little afraid the color would be too much. I hope you are right, thanks!


 
Sandy told me this morning that she thought lavender was a perfect year round color!  

Congrats on your order!  The prices for these bags make them practically irresistable! 


Sue


----------



## houstonm2198

miyacom said:


> I just ordered a large flo lavender flo satchel for 152.70 shipped! 610.375.7668


I have it and you're to love the color. Here is a picture.


----------



## seton

great deal. i wish there was an old flo color i wanted


----------



## MandyLDee

What other colors do the outlets have now? I like the small flow.


----------



## StillWG

MandyLDee said:


> What other colors do the outlets have now? I like the small flow.


 
From my post on the last page:

"It's kind of a long list and I may not have it totally correct but here goes:

 65% off colors in Florentine Collection:

 plum, olive, sunflower, ocean blue, bordeaux, mustard, yellow, maybe lavender, a couple I forgot to write down.

 50% off colors:

 white, pink, aqua, kelly green, moss, teal, raspberry

 the other colors are 30% off.

 Not all styles are available in these colors.  It's kind of hit and miss.  Sandy in Reading will probably ship from her store inventory if she has the bag and the warehouses do not."

Hope this helps!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

houstonm2198 said:


> I have it and you're to love the color. Here is a picture.


 
 

Thank you for the picture!  What a gorgeous color!


Sue


----------



## MandyLDee

StillWG said:


> From my post on the last page:
> 
> "It's kind of a long list and I may not have it totally correct but here goes:
> 
> 65% off colors in Florentine Collection:
> 
> plum, olive, sunflower, ocean blue, bordeaux, mustard, yellow, maybe lavender, a couple I forgot to write down.
> 
> 50% off colors:
> 
> white, pink, aqua, kelly green, moss, teal, raspberry
> 
> the other colors are 30% off.
> 
> Not all styles are available in these colors.  It's kind of hit and miss.  Sandy in Reading will probably ship from her store inventory if she has the bag and the warehouses do not."
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much! I should have just looked farther back.


----------



## seton

MandyLDee said:


> What other colors do the outlets have now? I like the small flow.



Reading had strawberry, salmon, and lavender in small flo


----------



## miyacom

houstonm2198 said:


> I have it and you're to love the color. Here is a picture.



Thanks for the pic! It is really pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> Sandy told me this morning that she thought lavender was a perfect year round color!
> 
> Congrats on your order!  The prices for these bags make them practically irresistable!
> 
> 
> Sue


That is my cloest outlet. Might need to take a ride n see thm gals


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That is my cloest outlet. Might need to take a ride n see thm gals


 

The Reading outlet has the nicest staff!  If I lived close enough for a trip there, I'd be on my way!  

Please let us know what comes home with you when you go!


Sue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> The Reading outlet has the nicest staff!  If I lived close enough for a trip there, I'd be on my way!
> 
> Please let us know what comes home with you when you go!
> 
> 
> Sue





Sue. Store is abt hour half. So will no next sat mornin at opening. Its a bigggggg store. Gonna call today n see what i can find n the 65 off price. Would love another smith. 
Gonna tell sandy she is lved. She is great!!!


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sue. Store is abt hour half. So will no next sat mornin at opening. Its a bigggggg store. Gonna call today n see what i can find n the 65 off price. Would love another smith.
> *Gonna tell sandy she is lved. She is great!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Please do that!  I'd have a lot fewer bags in my closet if it weren't for her!
> 
> Have a fun trip to the outlet and please let us know what you find!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue. Store is abt hour half. So will no next sat mornin at opening. Its a bigggggg store. Gonna call today n see what i can find n the 65 off price. Would love another smith.
> *Gonna tell sandy she is lved. She is great!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Please do that!  I'd have a lot fewer bags in my closet if it weren't for her!
> 
> Have a fun trip to the outlet and please let us know what you find!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue. I sure will on both!!
Click to expand...


----------



## miyacom

houstonm2198 said:


> I have it and you're to love the color. Here is a picture.



Looks like a great year round color! I don't typically like pastel colors. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## seton

I got one bc that shade of lilac is hard to find in bags


----------



## miyacom

seton said:


> I got one bc that shade of lilac is hard to find in bags



You are right. I bet you get a lot of compliments.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue. Store is abt hour half. So will no next sat mornin at opening. Its a bigggggg store. Gonna call today n see what i can find n the 65 off price. Would love another smith.
> *Gonna tell sandy she is lved. She is great!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Please do that!  I'd have a lot fewer bags in my closet if it weren't for her!
> 
> Have a fun trip to the outlet and please let us know what you find!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> She is off today. Found be a lavender!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is off today. Found be a lavender!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't get to meet Sandy....but.....for getting a lavender bag!!  What style did you find?  I love that color and am considering ordering a bag in it!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't get to meet Sandy....but.....for getting a lavender bag!!  What style did you find?  I love that color and am considering ordering a bag in it!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue. Been knowin her for years!!!!!!!  I didnt go today bc of weather. Having it shipped
> 
> Got large flo satchel
> 
> My friend called and got OB Smith 65 off. She happpppppy
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sue. Been knowin her for years!!!!!!!  I didnt go today bc of weather. Having it shipped
> 
> Got large flo satchel
> 
> My friend called and got OB Smith 65 off. She happpppppy



  Glad you bagged a deal, GF.   Sandy is a doll, but most of the other SAs in the Reading store are just as easy to deal with.  My last purchase was from Vivian.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you bagged a deal, GF.   Sandy is a doll, but most of the other SAs in the Reading store are just as easy to deal with.  My last purchase was from Vivian.


I love thm gals. She has always had great gals


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue.* Been knowin her for years*!!!!!!!  I didnt go today bc of weather. Having it shipped
> 
> Got large flo satchel
> 
> My friend called and got OB Smith 65 off. She happpppppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!  I hope that I get a chance to meet her soon!  I've got to plan a road trip in that direction.....
> 
> Congratulations to you and your friend for picking up such great bags!
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!  I hope that I get a chance to meet her soon!  I've got to plan a road trip in that direction.....
> 
> Congratulations to you and your friend for picking up such great bags!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue
> she said she loves you - you made her day when you called!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!  I hope that I get a chance to meet her soon!  I've got to plan a road trip in that direction.....
> 
> Congratulations to you and your friend for picking up such great bags!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Going to visit the outlet Sat morning
Click to expand...


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue
> she said she loves you - you made her day when you called!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me this!  I really enjoy talking to her!  It's so much more fun to shop for things when the people who are helping you are as terrific as she is!
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

This is almost too good to pass up. I love this in the natural and baby pink.


----------



## StillPooh

Do you think the outlets can beat that price?


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Do you think the outlets can beat that price?




This is where I meant to post my other response on the Stanwich thread. Sorry!

They can on some of the colors I'm sure. The Ocean Blue was one of the 65% off colors that we just heard about. The pinks might be harder to find. I think it would be worth a call to the outlets to see what their price is on the colors hey have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's has a 25% off PRESALE starting Sunday, March 9.  Pick up date is the 19th, and on that day the sale drops to 20%, so you can save the additional 5% by presale.


----------



## MandyLDee

Is there any way to find out the sales that the Dooney outlets have without calling them?


----------



## Twoboyz

MandyLDee said:


> Is there any way to find out the sales that the Dooney outlets have without calling them?




If you give them your email address you'll be put on their mailing list. You'll get emails of their featured sales.


----------



## MiaBorsa

25% Off Event in the boutique stores Saturday, March 22.    I just called the Westchester boutique store and they will pre-sell telephone orders starting on *Wednesday, March 19 through Friday March 21.* They will NOT take phone orders on Saturday the 22nd because the store will be too busy, lol. 

So, you can call and ask for a bag to be held, then call back on the 19-21st to pay. They will ship the bag to you. The sale  is 25% off, and they didn't know whether it will be online or just in the boutique stores. Westchester store-- (914)390-2472.

I'm still not sure if this is the VIP sale...last time the VIP was only 20% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Have yall heard outlet will not shipped clearance?  Must be new bc two of my friends got 65 off bags shipped last week


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Have yall heard outlet will not shipped clearance?  Must be new bc two of my friends got 65 off bags shipped last week



There has always been inconsistency about that.  Some outlets will ship clearance and some will not.  They make sure to specify that all sales are final, though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> There has always been inconsistency about that.  Some outlets will ship clearance and some will not.  They make sure to specify that all sales are final, though.


Ok. Thnks


----------



## StillWG

I just ordered a CCW from the PA outlet yesterday at 65% off and had Sandy ship it to me.  She didn't mention a shipping policy change to me.

There definitely is a variation in policy from outlet to outlet.


Sue


----------



## CeeBe

Is Kelly Green domed buckle satchel 50 or 65% off? Or better yet, what colours of that style are 65% off?  (I'm a newbie to Dooney)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CeeBe said:


> Is Kelly Green domed buckle satchel 50 or 65% off? Or better yet, what colours of that style are 65% off?  (I'm a newbie to Dooney)


Hey girlie. I will call n get update today


----------



## StillWG

CeeBe said:


> Is Kelly Green domed buckle satchel 50 or 65% off? Or better yet, what colours of that style are 65% off?  (I'm a newbie to Dooney)


 


Kelly green is now 65% off at the outlets but you have to call to check style availability.  Just have the style number (from the Dooney site) available and colors you are interested in.  My favorite outlet to call is the PA one in Reading, PA.  Sandy, the manager there, is amazing.  The number there is 610-375-7668.

There is a whole list of colors that are 65% off (Florentine line).  I can only remember raspberry & ocean blue right now.  Just ask if you call or stop in a store if you live near one.

HTH

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Boscov's has a 15% coupon today, LUCKY15.   That doesn't sound like much, but they also have free shipping and no tax (for me) on new Dooneys.


----------



## CeeBe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey girlie. I will call n get update today




Thank you!


----------



## CeeBe

StillWG said:


> Kelly green is now 65% off at the outlets but you have to call to check style availability.  Just have the style number (from the Dooney site) available and colors you are interested in.  My favorite outlet to call is the PA one in Reading, PA.  Sandy, the manager there, is amazing.  The number there is 610-375-7668.
> 
> There is a whole list of colors that are 65% off (Florentine line).  I can only remember raspberry & ocean blue right now.  Just ask if you call or stop in a store if you live near one.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Sue




Thanks for the info!


----------



## CeeBe

This was in Vegas over a week ago and they were only 50% off. 
There's just something about that Kelly Green that I love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

65 off
kelly green
lavender
ocean blue
raspberry
teal


----------



## CeeBe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 65 off
> kelly green
> lavender
> ocean blue
> raspberry
> teal




I'll take one of each please! Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CeeBe said:


> I'll take one of each please! Lol



Lololololololol


----------



## lovemyzoes

I want to go to a dooney outlet so bad but we don't have any in my state.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> I want to go to a dooney outlet so bad but we don't have any in my state.


 
They will ship to you 
Call Sandy 610 375 7668 VERY VERY helpful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 65 off
> kelly green
> lavender
> ocean blue
> raspberry
> teal


 
plum is 65% off too and shippable


----------



## Pixie RN

That is a great picture. This is my favorite Florentine style, and I guess that's why I own three. Oh that navy is calling my name. Wow 65% is good and wouldn't have to pay sales tax being shipped here to "Okiehoma."


----------



## crazyforcoach09

65 off


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lovin this rasberry


----------



## Lizzys

StillWG said:


> I just ordered a CCW from the PA outlet yesterday at 65% off and had Sandy ship it to me.  She didn't mention a shipping policy change to me.
> 
> There definitely is a variation in policy from outlet to outlet.
> 
> 
> Sue




Hey Sue,

Which one did you order?

Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovin this rasberry



Thanks for the update, GF.


----------



## RachaelD

AHHH! So pretty! what are the bags on the last row with the flo satchels on top? Anyone know?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RachaelD said:


> AHHH! So pretty! Are these the regular flo satchels? I having been wanting one for a while.


Yes. Both sizes n these colors 65 off

Srry Rachel. Thet are double tassel satchels.


----------



## Lizzys

RachaelD said:


> AHHH! So pretty! what are the bags on the last row with the flo satchels on top? Anyone know?




They are the Double Strap Tassel Satchel - Item # 8L803 if you want to call the outlet.
You can view the videos on the QVC website.  Use item # A222968 on the Q site.

I have been wanting one but not sure if it is too big for me or not.


----------



## Lizzys

Crazyforcoach - Thanks for the photos.  They really help alot!  Which outlet did the photos come from?


----------



## StillPooh

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovin this rasberry



That raspberry florentine Smith is killing me!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lizzys said:


> Crazyforcoach - Thanks for the photos.  They really help alot!  Which outlet did the photos come from?


Friend sent me from livermore CA


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillPooh said:


> That raspberry florentine Smith is killing me!


Me toooooooo


----------



## Twoboyz

Lizzys said:


> They are the Double Strap Tassel Satchel - Item # 8L803 if you want to call the outlet.
> 
> You can view the videos on the QVC website.  Use item # A222968 on the Q site.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wanting one but not sure if it is too big for me or not.




I just bought the tassel satchel over the weekend and it's a little bigger than I'm used to carrying. I compared it to the regular size satchel and honestly it seemed a bit smaller to me. It's also pretty heavy when loaded with a few things. It's a gorgeous bag though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I just bought the tassel satchel over the weekend and it's a little bigger than I'm used to carrying. I compared it to the regular size satchel and honestly it seemed a bit smaller to me. It's also pretty heavy when loaded with a few things. It's a gorgeous bag though.


I have her in orange. Going to use her tomorrow!!


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 65 off




This is beyond tempting!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## StillWG

Lizzys said:


> Hey Sue,
> 
> Which one did you order?
> 
> Thanks!


 

I ordered an ocean blue CCW to go with my new ocean blue toggle sac.  

I'm trying hard to resist ordering something in raspberry....the pictures here are WAY too tempting!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> ]Lovin this rasberry[/B]


 

Me, too!  Thanks for the great pix!

I'm having a hard time resisting the color right now.  I've been ordering way too many things and need to take a break.  Sigh.....


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have her in orange. Going to use her tomorrow!!




I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think.


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE her


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE her




Me too!


----------



## RachaelD

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Both sizes n these colors 65 off
> 
> Srry Rachel. Thet are double tassel satchels.



Thanks CFC! I meant the ones on the bottom lol. Typed too fast for my brain to process words! Those are beautiful!


----------



## RachaelD

Lizzys said:


> They are the Double Strap Tassel Satchel - Item # 8L803 if you want to call the outlet.
> You can view the videos on the QVC website.  Use item # A222968 on the Q site.
> 
> I have been wanting one but not sure if it is too big for me or not.



Thank you Lizzy! Yeah it seems kind of big on the Q. But its a beautiful bag. Maybe worth a try!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ILD's Spring Sale, through March 31...   http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/...ay! Shop 100+ bags with free shipping.content


----------



## elbgrl

Their Charleston Shopper (which is a great bag) is only $119!  Great deal!


----------



## Nebo

Im just looking at it. Oh, the violet florentine with pockets  But first I need to build my basics- taupe, red, blue etc.. before going for a gorgeous color pop.

http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4832/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.UynRAfmwJcQ


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im just looking at it. Oh, the violet florentine with pockets  But first I need to build my basics- taupe, red, blue etc.. before going for a gorgeous color pop.
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4832/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.UynRAfmwJcQ


OMG, I know I was just looking at that!  I think I have enough basics, but the baby pink in this style is so cute too....


----------



## Nebo

Ladies that had a chance to go by outlets or maybe you know somehow- are there any Chelsea shopper in apple green on sale/with discount? And has anybody seen that color in person? Looks like a lovely summer color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies that had a chance to go by outlets or maybe you know somehow- are there any Chelsea shopper in apple green on sale/with discount? And has anybody seen that color in person? Looks like a lovely summer color.




I haven't seen the Chelsea shopper in apple green at the outlet in Aurora, IL. They had a few different colors, chestnut, sand, ivy, navy and I can't remember if any more. 

I have seen the pebble leather zip zip satchel in the apple green at Macy's and it is a great spring color. I loved it, but the bag was just too small. You might try calling some of the outlets to check. Maybe they will ship it to you. I think they were 40% off.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you so much for your input. I really love the color so far. We ll see if it will stick


----------



## CAT LOVER 53

Ladies, does anyone happen to know when D&B will have their VIP discount on their website?  I thought last year there was 25% several times and have my heart set on the aqua Lexington Shopper but refuse to pay full price.


So far I've held firm and haven't paid full price for it but I don't want to miss that color this year.  


If anyone knows, I'd appreciate a heads up.


Have a great day, Ladies.


----------



## MandyLDee

CAT LOVER 53 said:


> Ladies, does anyone happen to know when D&B will have their VIP discount on their website?  I thought last year there was 25% several times and have my heart set on the aqua Lexington Shopper but refuse to pay full price.
> 
> 
> So far I've held firm and haven't paid full price for it but I don't want to miss that color this year.
> 
> 
> If anyone knows, I'd appreciate a heads up.
> 
> 
> Have a great day, Ladies.


The VIP sale was this past Friday, and it was 20% off. I'm not sure how many times a year they have it though. Are you signed up for emails from dooney.com? That is how I found out about the sale.


----------



## Nebo

Just called the Outlet in San Marcos, TX, which is the one closest to me. They do not ship, but for all the ladies that live close by, these are the prices for the styles I was interested in:
Chelsea shopper, fall colors- 179,99 ( no apple green, its a new color  )
Regular FLO in raspberry - 139.80
                   in aqua-          199.00
Small FLO   in raspberry- 129.80
                   other colors- 184.00


Maybe it would be worth the drive from Louisiana, just to get a new Chelsea and raspberry FLO


----------



## houstonm2198

Nebo said:


> Just called the Outlet in San Marcos, TX, which is the one closest to me. They do not ship, but for all the ladies that live close by, these are the prices for the styles I was interested in:
> Chelsea shopper, fall colors- 179,99 ( no apple green, its a new color  )
> Regular FLO in raspberry - 139.80
> in aqua-          199.00
> Small FLO   in raspberry- 129.80
> other colors- 184.00
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be worth the drive from Louisiana, just to get a new Chelsea and raspberry FLO


Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just called the Outlet in San Marcos, TX, which is the one closest to me. They do not ship, but for all the ladies that live close by, these are the prices for the styles I was interested in:
> Chelsea shopper, fall colors- 179,99 ( no apple green, its a new color  )
> Regular FLO in raspberry - 139.80
> in aqua-          199.00
> Small FLO   in raspberry- 129.80
> other colors- 184.00
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be worth the drive from Louisiana, just to get a new Chelsea and raspberry FLO




Thanks for sharing the info. Have you tried calling another outlet for shipping? I actually had a good experience with it today.  I called the Reading, PA outlet today looking for the Calf Convertible Shopper in sage, because my outlet didn't have it. The SA (wish I got her name because she was really nice) said they didn't have it, however she said she would call their sister stores to see if any of them had any. She called back in about 10 minutes to tell me the Livermore store had some and Ivan would call me in about 5 minutes. Ivan called and took down my info and said he would have it shipped either today or tomorrow. He was very nice. I had to throw on at the end of our conversation, "Hey, you're Ivan and I'm Ivana!" Which got a little chuckle out of him.   It's just an extra $7.50 for shipping, which isn't bad. Good luck finding what you want.


----------



## elbgrl

They are very nice at the Reading PA store.  I always stop in there when I visit my daughter a couple of times a year (she lives just outside Philly.)  They will ship and are usually very helpful.  I'll be there next month when I go for my spring visit.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. Have you tried calling another outlet for shipping? I actually had a good experience with it today.  I called the Reading, PA outlet today looking for the Calf Convertible Shopper in sage, because my outlet didn't have it. The SA (wish I got her name because she was really nice) said they didn't have it, however she said she would call their sister stores to see if any of them had any. She called back in about 10 minutes to tell me the Livermore store had some and Ivan would call me in about 5 minutes. Ivan called and took down my info and said he would have it shipped either today or tomorrow. He was very nice. I had to throw on at the end of our conversation, "Hey, you're Ivan and I'm Ivana!" Which got a little chuckle out of him.   It's just an extra $7.50 for shipping, which isn't bad. Good luck finding what you want.




Ill try them. Im eyeing that apple green Chelsea, but maybe Ill go with one of the neutrals, cause they are offered at such a good price.

Ivana, are you maybe from Europe- Croatia, BiH, Serbia etc.?   Im from Croatia, and your name is very common there


----------



## MandyLDee

Nebo said:


> Just called the Outlet in San Marcos, TX, which is the one closest to me. They do not ship, but for all the ladies that live close by, these are the prices for the styles I was interested in:
> Chelsea shopper, fall colors- 179,99 ( no apple green, its a new color  )
> Regular FLO in raspberry - 139.80
> in aqua-          199.00
> Small FLO   in raspberry- 129.80
> other colors- 184.00
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be worth the drive from Louisiana, just to get a new Chelsea and raspberry FLO


Do you have to remember what other colors they had in the small satchel for that amazing price? I am looking for chestnut and/or navy.


----------



## Nebo

I think he said black, T moro, navy and ivy. But dont hold me on my word, best to call them and check.


----------



## MandyLDee

Nebo said:


> I think he said black, T moro, navy and ivy. But dont hold me on my word, best to call them and check.


Thank you! I just ordered a black small satchel with the VIP sale. Ahh...now I am disappointed. I could have gotten it for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Nebo

Dont be!  Unless you live close by and can come to the outlet, they wouldnt ship it to you. 

I was a little disappointed today too, but when I think about the drive and gas cost- may as well order it online. 

But I will try another outlet, the one in PA and see if they would ship all the way to LA.


----------



## MandyLDee

That is true. I live in GA, so I am very far from any outlet. Thanks for cheering me up! My bag has shipped and I have been stocking the UPS man.


----------



## Nebo

Me too. I figure when it comes to deals- you will get some, and lose some, but ether way you still get to have an amazing bag that is definitely worth its full price - quality considered.  Make sure you post pictures


----------



## MandyLDee

Nebo said:


> Me too. I figure when it comes to deals- you will get some, and lose some, but ether way you still get to have an amazing bag that is definitely worth its full price - quality considered.  Make sure you post pictures


Very true.

I definitely will!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ill try them. Im eyeing that apple green Chelsea, but maybe Ill go with one of the neutrals, cause they are offered at such a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivana, are you maybe from Europe- Croatia, BiH, Serbia etc.?   Im from Croatia, and your name is very common there




The green is pretty. Hang in there, you'll probably see it there eventually. Yes! I'm from the Czech Republic. I've been here most of my life though. Most of my extended family is still there though. How about you?  Have you been in the USA long?


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, well we  do get a lot of tourist from Czech Rep. on Croatian coast during summer  But I didnt know they have Ivana's too  
Its been a year and a half since I moved here. Met my husband during his deployment. We lived there for a year, then moved to his home state in US.  It is different, but I love the South  This year we will start traveling more, so he can show me other states


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, well we  do get a lot of tourist from Czech Rep. on Croatian coast during summer  But I didnt know they have Ivana's too
> Its been a year and a half since I moved here. Met my husband during his deployment. We lived there for a year, then moved to his home state in US.  It is different, but I love the South  This year we will start traveling more, so he can show me other states




That's exciting. There is a lot to see here. Welcome to the US and congrats on becoming a newlywed  Your English is great.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you! I feel very blessed, Husband of Mine is amazing   I've started learning English since I was 7 years old, plus thats our second language that is obligatory to study trough school. And I dont have an accent  Very proud of that. Sorry for the off topic, mods, we are done now, back to Dooney


----------



## Nebo

I just called the outlet in PA. They do not ship Chelsea with tan trim in neutral colors, and all the others are new ( my apple green hahaha).

Other style I asked about was satchel with double pockets. It is 313.60, plus tax and shipping.
Colors I asked about that are available for shipping are- ocean blue, red and white with tan trim. 

I didnt even know there is a white with tan trim in this style, bet that would look amazing.

So, yeah. I will wait a bit and then just go ahead and get Chelsea from the Dooney site.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I just called the outlet in PA. They do not ship Chelsea with tan trim in neutral colors, and all the others are new ( my apple green hahaha).
> 
> Other style I asked about was satchel with double pockets. It is 313.60, plus tax and shipping.
> Colors I asked about that are available for shipping are- ocean blue, red and white with tan trim.
> 
> I didnt even know there is a white with tan trim in this style, bet that would look amazing.
> 
> So, yeah. I will wait a bit and then just go ahead and get Chelsea from the Dooney site.




That's a bummer. Yeah when I called they told me they only ship certain styles. I wonder what determines what they ship and what they don't.


----------



## Nebo

Me too. I would assume the styles/colors they dont sell a lot in general.


----------



## Nebo

I forgot to ask, but does anyone know if they have medium pocket satchels in the PA outlet, do they ship and what was the price? Im thinking of getting one for my mom.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I forgot to ask, but does anyone know if they have medium pocket satchels in the PA outlet, do they ship and what was the price? Im thinking of getting one for my mom.





I have not seen the Florentine pocket satchels at my outlet but I just got mine from Ilovedooney.com and it was $249. They have a few colors but the price varies by color.


----------



## Twoboyz

For anyone who was thinking of getting a Croco fino bag, here's a great deal.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> For anyone who was thinking of getting a Croco fino bag, here's a great deal.
> View attachment 2558514





That's an awesome deal!
I got my navy one 50% (on black Friday) but with tax, it ended up being around the same price as in ILD right now! Awesome price on gorgeous bags!


----------



## Nebo

They just dont let you rest you wallet hahahha. I love that red one, but between two bags and couple of pairs of shoes, I have to pace myself  Hope someone gets it, so we can see pictureees


----------



## Nebo

Called the PA outlet again today to ask about a bag for my sister and mom.

Twist strap hobo in florentine:
aqua and pink are 50% off- 157.80
raspberry, strawberry and salmon are 65% off- 110.55


I forgot to ask, do you ladies know if they have zip zip satchels for shipping in the outlet?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Called the PA outlet again today to ask about a bag for my sister and mom.
> 
> Twist strap hobo in florentine:
> aqua and pink are 50% off- 157.80
> raspberry, strawberry and salmon are 65% off- 110.55
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, do you ladies know if they have zip zip satchels for shipping in the outlet?




Those are great prices and great spring colors!  My outlet in Aurora, IL doesn't have any zip zip satchels yet. Their answer to me is always, "They are still out in retail" I'm not sure if it's consistent across outlets with what they have available for sale or what's been released at he outlets but thought I'd let you know anyway.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you. I guess cause zip zips are at a good price full price, they dont really need to make them available in the outlets. 

The hobos are beautiful in those colors. I just dont like to wear shoulder bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you. I guess cause zip zips are at a good price full price, they dont really need to make them available in the outlets.
> 
> The hobos are beautiful in those colors. I just dont like to wear shoulder bags.




They had one zip zip satchel in the patent leather at my outlet yesterday.  It was 30% off. They had some other styles in the patent as well. They had a little crossbody pouch, not the one on QVC, but one that looked like a pouchette. They also had a drawstring bag. They didn't have any of the pebbled leather zip zips though. Maybe they'll show up soon though. They also had some of the coated cotton floral bags in some different styles at 30% off.


----------



## Nebo

30% in my Dillards, so I think its safe to assume its nation wide too. Some Toledo mail satchells, double zip pocket satchel.

Saw Chelsea in person, still love it  Its really not that big! Zip zips were gorgeous in all the spring pretty colors.

I was a bit surprised that the pebbled satchel -bristol-  was on the small side.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> 30% in my Dillards, so I think its safe to assume its nation wide too. Some Toledo mail satchells, double zip pocket satchel.
> 
> Saw Chelsea in person, still love it  Its really not that big! Zip zips were gorgeous in all the spring pretty colors.
> 
> I was a bit surprised that the pebbled satchel -bristol-  was on the small side.




I wish I had a Dillard's near me. They always have great deals. Yes that bag is not really a big bag but it seems to have a lot of room inside because it has depth.


----------



## Nebo

Also, Dillards will be doing up to 50$ off on your bag purchase if you bring a clean, used bag any brand/no name you dont want to use anymore ( trade in).

I ordered medium pocket satchel in salmon from the outlet. It came to 123.55 with tax and shipping.

If anybody is interested, they have the following colors marked down to 65%:
- salmon, kelly green, teal, plum, lavender, strawberry, raspberry, bordeux, mustard. Im pretty sure she said two more, but I forgot to write them down.

Lavender and kelly green look really nice online. Ill wait for the salmon to come to see how much I like the style, before I order any new colors.

I wanted to stop on just the two FLO satchels, but Husband of Mine of all people encouraged me to get another one in a different style, since they are such a good deal. I think the trick is to tell them how much they are full price


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Also, Dillards will be doing up to 50$ off on your bag purchase if you bring a clean, used bag any brand/no name you dont want to use anymore ( trade in).
> 
> I ordered medium pocket satchel in salmon from the outlet. It came to 123.55 with tax and shipping.
> 
> If anybody is interested, they have the following colors marked down to 65%:
> - salmon, kelly green, teal, plum, lavender, strawberry, raspberry, bordeux, mustard. Im pretty sure she said two more, but I forgot to write them down.
> 
> Lavender and kelly green look really nice online. Ill wait for the salmon to come to see how much I like the style, before I order any new colors.
> 
> I wanted to stop on just the two FLO satchels, but Husband of Mine of all people encouraged me to get another one in a different style, since they are such a good deal. I think the trick is to tell them how much they are full price


 
I have Lavender FLO and it is soooooooo pruddddy IRL


----------



## Nebo

Lavender is so nice on pictures, never saw it IRL. Raspberry looks yummy too


----------



## lovemyzoes

Nebo said:


> Also, Dillards will be doing up to 50$ off on your bag purchase if you bring a clean, used bag any brand/no name you dont want to use anymore ( trade in).
> 
> I ordered medium pocket satchel in salmon from the outlet. It came to 123.55 with tax and shipping.
> 
> If anybody is interested, they have the following colors marked down to 65%:
> - salmon, kelly green, teal, plum, lavender, strawberry, raspberry, bordeux, mustard. Im pretty sure she said two more, but I forgot to write them down.
> 
> Lavender and kelly green look really nice online. Ill wait for the salmon to come to see how much I like the style, before I order any new colors.
> 
> I wanted to stop on just the two FLO satchels, but Husband of Mine of all people encouraged me to get another one in a different style, since they are such a good deal. I think the trick is to tell them how much they are full price




 the pocket satchel the outlets have are they ones with the one pocket on the outside and a slip pocket on the back or are these the ones with the two zip pockets on the front and are tall? tia


----------



## Nebo

These are medium pocket satchel in florentine. One magnet pocket on the front, slip in the back I think. 
No zip pockets. 
They told me they have a lot of styles with pockets so you might wanna call them.

I know it was these and the two pocket florentine satchel available for shipping.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. Have you tried calling another outlet for shipping? I actually had a good experience with it today.  I called the Reading, PA outlet today looking for the Calf Convertible Shopper in sage, because my outlet didn't have it. The SA (wish I got her name because she was really nice) said they didn't have it, however she said she would call their sister stores to see if any of them had any. She called back in about 10 minutes to tell me the Livermore store had some and Ivan would call me in about 5 minutes. Ivan called and took down my info and said he would have it shipped either today or tomorrow. He was very nice. I had to throw on at the end of our conversation, "Hey, you're Ivan and I'm Ivana!" Which got a little chuckle out of him.   It's just an extra $7.50 for shipping, which isn't bad. Good luck finding what you want.


Well, it appears I spoke too soon about my experience with ordering a bag from the Livermore Outlet.  This turned into a bad experience and it just leaves me with a really bad feeling about the whole thing because I feel like they are implying that I was dishonest.  I received my package yesterday and they shipped me the wrong color.  Somewhere, somehow the color got lost in translation between the SA and me.  I had a feeling this would go wrong because when I first got on the phone with him he said I have your black Calf shopper.  I told him no, that's wrong, I am looking for the Sage color.  He said, oh yes, that's the one I have here.  I asked one last time before we hung up and he said he was sure.  So when I received the black one, well.....I just knew it was going to happen.  I called the store she said she would have to talk to her manager to see how they can go about doing the exchange because they do have the color in stock.  Today when she called me back she told me that they shipped the correct color that was ordered, but since I'm not happy with it they would ship me the sage one after they receive this black one back.  So I'm out my shipping cost for shipping it back and I have to wait another week before I see my bag.  I honestly don't know how someone who works for Dooney can get the color wrong when it says right on the tag BL.  I'm a little upset that, to keep himself out of trouble, the SA would say that I'm the one who ordered it in the color black and what I'm saying is wrong. 

Okay, I think I'm done getting it out.  No, I don't feel better.  I just wanted to let you guys know when ordering over the phone from a store, be very clear about what you're looking for.  I feel I was very clear, but I still received the wrong item.


----------



## Bobetta

TwoBoyz, not cool! So sorry that mess happened. That's my fear when ordering over the phone. Ugh. But it's the chance we take. And I'm SURE you were super clear. He obviously was not focused on your call. Shame. 
Hopefully it gets fixed quickly!


----------



## Nebo

I worked at customer care for a long time in a very big brand company, worked in the backoffice, manager, you name it.. and one thing I always hated from my coworkers, weather I was working for them or they were working for me- was not owning to your mistakes. Customer always comes first, you deal with the backfire of whatever "privately" in the company after.

This just makes me mad  right there with you! I would be soooo pissed off! Not due to mix up, but due to exactly what you said, which is trying to cover his  toosh by being dishonest. 

And how to heck do you confuse BLACK WITH SAGE????!!

So sorry, hon, hope you get your Sage beauty soon and at least she makes you happy at the end of it all.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> TwoBoyz, not cool! So sorry that mess happened. That's my fear when ordering over the phone. Ugh. But it's the chance we take. And I'm SURE you were super clear. He obviously was not focused on your call. Shame.
> Hopefully it gets fixed quickly!





Nebo said:


> I worked at customer care for a long time in a very big brand company, worked in the backoffice, manager, you name it.. and one thing I always hated from my coworkers, weather I was working for them or they were working for me- was not owning to your mistakes. Customer always comes first, you deal with the backfire of whatever "privately" in the company after.
> 
> This just makes me mad  right there with you! I would be soooo pissed off! Not due to mix up, but due to exactly what you said, which is trying to cover his  toosh by being dishonest.
> 
> And how to heck do you confuse BLACK WITH SAGE????!!
> 
> So sorry, hon, hope you get your Sage beauty soon and at least she makes you happy at the end of it all.



Thanks Bobetta and Nebo.  I think I was more hurt or offended than anything else.  I guess he just isn't a Doonyista :giggles:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Well, it appears I spoke too soon about my experience with ordering a bag from the Livermore Outlet.  This turned into a bad experience and it just leaves me with a really bad feeling about the whole thing because I feel like they are implying that I was dishonest.  I received my package yesterday and they shipped me the wrong color.  Somewhere, somehow the color got lost in translation between the SA and me.  I had a feeling this would go wrong because when I first got on the phone with him he said I have your black Calf shopper.  I told him no, that's wrong, I am looking for the Sage color.  He said, oh yes, that's the one I have here.  I asked one last time before we hung up and he said he was sure.  So when I received the black one, well.....I just knew it was going to happen.  I called the store she said she would have to talk to her manager to see how they can go about doing the exchange because they do have the color in stock.  Today when she called me back she told me that they shipped the correct color that was ordered, but since I'm not happy with it they would ship me the sage one after they receive this black one back.  So I'm out my shipping cost for shipping it back and I have to wait another week before I see my bag.  I honestly don't know how someone who works for Dooney can get the color wrong when it says right on the tag BL.  I'm a little upset that, to keep himself out of trouble, the SA would say that I'm the one who ordered it in the color black and what I'm saying is wrong.
> 
> Okay, I think I'm done getting it out.  No, I don't feel better.  I just wanted to let you guys know when ordering over the phone from a store, be very clear about what you're looking for.  I feel I was very clear, but I still received the wrong item.


 

LIVERMORE is the WORST - friend got a bag from there and service was TERRRIBLE and so was the bag.
She in CA and waited almost TWO weeks for the bag.


----------



## Nebo

Good to know. So far I got two of mine from PA, one bag shipped from warehouse in CA. So Livermore goes on the Blacklist


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Good to know. So far I got two of mine from PA, one bag shipped from warehouse in CA. So Livermore goes on the Blacklist


 
I only deal with PA
I would do without if I had to get from LM - lol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LIVERMORE is the WORST - friend got a bag from there and service was TERRRIBLE and so was the bag.
> She in CA and waited almost TWO weeks for the bag.




Thanks. I only wish I knew beforehand  I could have gotten someone else in the phone to verify it was the right color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's another deal


----------



## AuntJulie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have Lavender FLO and it is soooooooo pruddddy IRL



Hey y'all, I just bought my first Dooney during the Dillard's charity sale, and I've been eyeing this aqua zip zip dome satchel, but they only had one left and it doesn't look too great. 

The top is curved all wonky. Is that normal for the pebble leather?

I'm wondering if I should return. Advice?  Thanks.


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> Hey y'all, I just bought my first Dooney during the Dillard's charity sale, and I've been eyeing this aqua zip zip dome satchel, but they only had one left and it doesn't look too great.
> 
> The top is curved all wonky. Is that normal for the pebble leather?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should return. Advice?  Thanks.



The satchel I bought from QVC had a zipper like that.  Someone told me to zip it up and hang it from the door handles for a little bit.  It straightened out very nicley


----------



## AuntJulie

gatorgirl07 said:


> The satchel I bought from QVC had a zipper like that.  Someone told me to zip it up and hang it from the door handles for a little bit.  It straightened out very nicley



Really?  Thanks!  I will try that!  I really love this color and its a really good price too!

Should I put both zippers in the middle at the top or zip them down to the side?  Thanks!


----------



## AuntJulie

We don't have a Dooney outlet where I live. Have y'all had good luck with the I Love Dooney site?


----------



## MandyLDee

AuntJulie said:


> We don't have a Dooney outlet where I live. Have y'all had good luck with the I Love Dooney site?


Yes. It is an authorized retailor, and your bag ships straight from Dooney's warehouse.


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> We don't have a Dooney outlet where I live. Have y'all had good luck with the I Love Dooney site?




I've had pretty good luck with the it. The thing I don't like about it is they don't have the best return shipping options. They emailed me the return address and asked to ship it insured mail. I have discounted UPS shipping through work, which would have cost me about $5-$6. However since their address is a PO box I couldn't ship it via UPS. I had to use USPS which ended up costing $16. I tried calling them to see if they had another address that wasn't a PO box, but I just got a recording asking me to leave a message. I didn't bother because I only have an hour and a half window to ship personal packages at work once a week so I just went to the post office. I'd order again, but I'll just be very sure it's an item I plan to keep, especially if it's a heavy florentine bag that will cost a lot to ship back.


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> I've had pretty good luck with the it. The thing I don't like about it is they don't have the best return shipping options. They emailed me the return address and asked to ship it insured mail. I have discounted UPS shipping through work, which would have cost me about $5-$6. However since their address is a PO box I couldn't ship it via UPS. I had to use USPS which ended up costing $16. I tried calling them to see if they had another address that wasn't a PO box, but I just got a recording asking me to leave a message. I didn't bother because I only have an hour and a half window to ship personal packages at work once a week so I just went to the post office. I'd order again, but I'll just be very sure it's an item I plan to keep, especially if it's a heavy florentine bag that will cost a lot to ship back.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Nebo

AuntJulie said:


>



Congrats on your new bag! The color is so gorgeous! I hope you will work out the zipper issue, it doesnt look to bad to me. 

Its such a nice, classy style ( zip zip satchel)- love it!


----------



## AuntJulie

Nebo said:


> Congrats on your new bag! The color is so gorgeous! I hope you will work out the zipper issue, it doesnt look to bad to me.
> 
> Its such a nice, classy style ( zip zip satchel)- love it!



Thank you!  I saw it on QVC and it was gone in 2.5 seconds. Lol

Belk had it but not in aqua. I almost bought it during the buy 2 bags, get 25% off sale at Macy's but decided to wait. 

I've bought so many in the last 3 months and I hadn't done my taxes yet, but thankfully it turns out we don't owe near as much as we thought!


----------



## Nebo

Thats good! More greenies for the bags 

Zip zip's are really cute and stylish.
 We all sometimes just plunge in and want two, three more bags. But there are such things as bills, groceries, clothes etc that is so easy to forget when you start looking at the colors and deals and think to yourself- I need them all


----------



## Twoboyz

Latest email from ILD. Sorry to cut off the top if the photo. I was trying to get all six styles showing on the bottom.


----------



## RachaelD

Boscov's is having a 20% handbags and accessories sale. Today only! Not sure if it's online. 

I scored my first flo satchel in oyster for $234!


----------



## Twoboyz

RachaelD said:


> Boscov's is having a 20% handbags and accessories sale. Today only! Not sure if it's online.
> 
> I scored my first flo satchel in oyster for $234!




Congrats Rachael! I can't wait to see pictures. Please post some.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Hi ya everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA.  With the nice weather I have been spending more time in my yard doing some clean up and some gardening, so I have pretty much been away from the computer.

And Rexie, my cairn terrier has been having some medical issues so that has kept me in the poor house and from buying any new bags.  

Just wanted to let you know that Macy's will be having a Friends and Family sale Weds April 30 - Monday May 5th.  Its the usual 25% off regular and clearance items. Tjere os a "Shop one day early" on Tuesday april 29th on Macyss.com/friend.  Use promo code FRIEND  

Hope all my pals on the east coast and central US are thawing out from that brutal weather and winter y'all had.  Its been warm here in Calif.  We reallly didn't get a winter and are facing a serious drought.. with very scary potential for horrible fire season and water rationing.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi ya everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA.  With the nice weather I have been spending more time in my yard doing some clean up and some gardening, so I have pretty much been away from the computer.
> 
> And Rexie, my cairn terrier has been having some medical issues so that has kept me in the poor house and from buying any new bags.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Macy's will be having a Friends and Family sale Weds April 30 - Monday May 5th.  Its the usual 25% off regular and clearance items. Tjere os a "Shop one day early" on Tuesday april 29th on Macyss.com/friend.  Use promo code FRIEND
> 
> Hope all my pals on the east coast and central US are thawing out from that brutal weather and winter y'all had.  Its been warm here in Calif.  We reallly didn't get a winter and are facing a serious drought.. with very scary potential for horrible fire season and water rationing.


Hey Joy! it's nice to "see you". I hope  Rexie gets better soon.  

Thanks for the info regarding the Macy's sale. I went to the store on Thursday and the SA told me they had started doing pre sale that day, but when I called another store they told me that they have not been told yet to start the pre sale, so I guess it varies by store.                                                       

Btw, Lord and Taylor is already having their friends and family sale. Also 25 percent. They have some bags already reduced so you can get the extra 25 on top of that.

I hope you get some rain soon (but not too much at once) so the coming seasons are safer and nicer.

Hope you can visit us here at the forum more often. Hugs.


----------



## MaryBel

Macy's has an extra 25% off Dooneys on clearance today (Tue) and tomorrow (wed). I was able to do pre-sale and got another 25%, so the bag I got was already reduced 25% and an extra 25% today and then another 25% for the presale. I ordered the coated cotton satchel in the Americana print. Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi ya everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA.  With the nice weather I have been spending more time in my yard doing some clean up and some gardening, so I have pretty much been away from the computer.
> 
> And Rexie, my cairn terrier has been having some medical issues so that has kept me in the poor house and from buying any new bags.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Macy's will be having a Friends and Family sale Weds April 30 - Monday May 5th.  Its the usual 25% off regular and clearance items. Tjere os a "Shop one day early" on Tuesday april 29th on Macyss.com/friend.  Use promo code FRIEND
> 
> Hope all my pals on the east coast and central US are thawing out from that brutal weather and winter y'all had.  Its been warm here in Calif.  We reallly didn't get a winter and are facing a serious drought.. with very scary potential for horrible fire season and water rationing.




I hope Rexie gets better soon  thanks for the info on Macy's.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Macy's has an extra 25% off Dooneys on clearance today (Tue) and tomorrow (wed). I was able to do pre-sale and got another 25%, so the bag I got was already reduced 25% and an extra 25% today and then another 25% for the presale. I ordered the coated cotton satchel in the Americana print. Good luck!




That bag sounds cool. I can't wait to see it. Congrats in the multi-discount deal.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That bag sounds cool. I can't wait to see it. Congrats in the multi-discount deal.




Thanks!
Love this print! Here's a pic.


----------



## AuntJulie

MaryBel said:


> Macy's has an extra 25% off Dooneys on clearance today (Tue) and tomorrow (wed). I was able to do pre-sale and got another 25%, so the bag I got was already reduced 25% and an extra 25% today and then another 25% for the presale. I ordered the coated cotton satchel in the Americana print. Good luck!




Is that in store only?  Online I see some 25% off and I know the presale is the last 25% off which is in store only, but can you buy online with only the first two 25% offs?  Does my question make sense?  lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Love this print! Here's a pic.


Cute!  I was picturing a big American Flag print


----------



## MaryBel

AuntJulie said:


> Is that in store only?  Online I see some 25% off and I know the presale is the last 25% off which is in store only, but can you buy online with only the first two 25% offs?  Does my question make sense?  lol





Whenever I have tried online I have never been able to stack discounts. I always get the message that says that the contents of my bag don't apply for the discount code. Your best bet is in store. If you don't have a store near by or the bag you want is not at your local store, you can order on the phone from any store (even with pre-sale) and they will ship the day of the sale. (and you get all the discounts)


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Cute!  I was picturing a big American Flag print




That would be nice too, I'd love it for 4th of July!


I fell in love with this one since it has the golden gate. I love the golden gate. 
And now I love it has the space needle too!


----------



## AuntJulie

MaryBel said:


> Whenever I have tried online I have never been able to stack discounts. I always get the message that says that the contents of my bag don't apply for the discount code. Your best bet is in store. If you don't have a store near by or the bag you want is not at your local store, you can order on the phone from any store (even with pre-sale) and they will ship the day of the sale. (and you get all the discounts)



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NurseAnn

Macy's is doing a presale for their friends and family sale.  25% off but you have to wait to pick it up on April 30th.  It was a little frustrating to pick out my perfect bag, pay for it, then have it taken to some back room.  25% is a ton though.


----------



## MaryBel

NurseAnn said:


> Macy's is doing a presale for their friends and family sale.  25% off but you have to wait to pick it up on April 30th.  It was a little frustrating to pick out my perfect bag, pay for it, then have it taken to some back room.  25% is a ton though.



Congrats on finding you perfect bag on sale!

That pre sale is dangerous. Which one did you get?

Btw, we are neighbors. Which Macy's do you go to? My closest ones are Everett and Lynwood.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on finding you perfect bag on sale!
> 
> That pre sale is dangerous. Which one did you get?
> 
> Btw, we are neighbors. Which Macy's do you go to? My closest ones are Everett and Lynwood.


Did you WA ladies know there is an outlet in Tulalip?


----------



## NurseAnn

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on finding you perfect bag on sale!
> 
> That pre sale is dangerous. Which one did you get?
> 
> Btw, we are neighbors. Which Macy's do you go to? My closest ones are Everett and Lynwood.



It's dangerous and torturous!  I got the Florentine small satchel in chestnut.  I am having nightmares of it getting squished in some pile right now.  I can't wait to have it I my hands!  I've been reading the Florentine thread to calm myself.

I go to the one in Bellevue.  Almost as big of a selection as downtown without the annoying parking.  I remember you moved here from your posts in the Coach sub forum.  How are you liking it?  Have you checked out the Dooney outlet in Tulalip yet?  That can't be too far from you.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Did you WA ladies know there is an outlet in Tulalip?





I do. I love going there! It's Dooney heaven!


Are you in WA too?


----------



## MaryBel

NurseAnn said:


> It's dangerous and torturous!  I got the Florentine small satchel in chestnut.  I am having nightmares of it getting squished in some pile right now.  I can't wait to have it I my hands!  I've been reading the Florentine thread to calm myself.
> 
> I go to the one in Bellevue.  Almost as big of a selection as downtown without the annoying parking.  I remember you moved here from your posts in the Coach sub forum.  How are you liking it?  Have you checked out the Dooney outlet in Tulalip yet?  That can't be too far from you.





Awesome choice! Congrats!
When I did the presale for mine, the SA put them in their dust bags and then in a paper shopping bag, so I'd think they will be alright. I have never had an issue with bags bought with presale. I'm sure your bag will be fine.


Ah, I haven't been to that area yet. I've been to the one Downtown a couple of times. It's way nicer than the ones here since these are really small, especially the one at Everett. 


Yes, I moved from Minneapolis last November and on the first weekend here made a trip to the outlet!  That time I ended up getting just a few accessories at the coach outlet but as soon as I was back I regretted not getting a bag, so I called, put it on hold and drove by myself the next day. Can you say obsession? 
Good thing is that it is very close, like 30 min max with good traffic.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh cool!!! I was just making sure you all knew about the outlet. I just heard about it when I visited a couple outlets in FL. I think it's only been there for about 6 months or so. Yes, I'm your neighbor.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh cool!!! I was just making sure you all knew about the outlet. I just heard about it when I visited a couple outlets in FL. I think it's only been there for about 6 months or so. Yes, I'm your neighbor.




Oh, I did not know it was new. I moved at the right time!


Nice to meet you neighbor! I know there are a few outlet malls in the state but I've only been to the one in Tulalip since it's the closest to me. Which one is your closest one?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel... Yes, the Dooney store is new, not the outlet.  Yay! It's a big thing for WA. When I was in FL in February, I tried to buy all I could, not realizing u had one right up the street from me. Tulalip is closest to me.  Not a skip and a hop but close enough. I left one morning at 9 and was back home by 1 to pick my daughter up from school.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... Yes, the Dooney store is new, not the outlet.  Yay! It's a big thing for WA. When I was in FL in February, I tried to buy all I could, not realizing u had one right up the street from me. Tulalip is closest to me.  Not a skip and a hop but close enough. I left one morning at 9 and was back home by 1 to pick my daughter up from school.





I know what you mean. Last August when we were still living in MN, we went to Orlando and I wanted to get so many bags. The outlets there are awesome.  I'm so glad we have one here. For me it's about 30 min with no traffic to get there, the problem is I take too much time once I'm there, but sometimes I leave at 9:30 to get there by opening time, leave at 11:20 or so and I'm back at home by noon.


We should meet some time!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm about an hour and a half away. I'm south of Seattle but it's a beautiful ride up there. Yeah, last time I went, I spent over an hour there. I bought 2 bags (Nylon Smith and the Chelsea), a little DB notebook and a coin case. 

It's such fun going to the store and trying on bags and just the presence. 

Yes, us WA girls should meet! I won't be here long though. Moving to Dooney outlet heaven in a couple months. &#128527;


----------



## 3DoxieMama

NurseAnn said:


> Macy's is doing a presale for their friends and family sale.  25% off but you have to wait to pick it up on April 30th.  It was a little frustrating to pick out my perfect bag, pay for it, then have it taken to some back room.  25% is a ton though.




Hi there.  For the F&F sale, do they expect you to purchase only what they have in stock at the store, or can they do online stuff too?  I've never done the pre sale before.  Thanks in advance to anyone with an answer!


----------



## NurseAnn

3DoxieMama said:


> Hi there.  For the F&F sale, do they expect you to purchase only what they have in stock at the store, or can they do online stuff too?  I've never done the pre sale before.  Thanks in advance to anyone with an answer!



Good question.  They have always had what I wanted in the store so I don't have a good answer for you.  I imagine you could order from in store but I'm not sure how it would work online.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

NurseAnn said:


> Good question.  They have always had what I wanted in the store so I don't have a good answer for you.  I imagine you could order from in store but I'm not sure how it would work online.




Thanks for the response.  I may run into Macy's after work tomorrow and see if they will place an order by checking online stock, etc.  I have two gift cards burning a hole in my pocket!  I would love to get the Clayton in bone.  I would end up paying less than half for it w/ the discount and my gift cards.


----------



## Twoboyz

Cute canvas tote for Earth Day. They only have white and fuchsia right now. I think I like the white.


----------



## MaryBel

3DoxieMama said:


> Hi there.  For the F&F sale, do they expect you to purchase only what they have in stock at the store, or can they do online stuff too?  I've never done the pre sale before.  Thanks in advance to anyone with an answer!




You can do pre-sale for items available online too. I did that for 2 MK bags I wanted and they already shipped. I haven't checked to see if they already charged them or not since it's supposed to be until the 30th.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Cute canvas tote for Earth Day. They only have white and fuchsia right now. I think I like the white.
> 
> View attachment 2589008


Ahh, that's so cute, especially with the matching little pouch. Such a great deal too!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

MaryBel said:


> You can do pre-sale for items available online too. I did that for 2 MK bags I wanted and they already shipped. I haven't checked to see if they already charged them or not since it's supposed to be until the 30th.




I wish I had seen this earlier.  I went to Macy's and was told they couldn't do it.  Do you know if your bags were available in stores? The Clayton apparently was not, so they couldn't presale it for me.  The sales people told me they couldn't presale online only items.  I got the pebble grain zip zip satchel in geranium for now.  I paid $57 after the discount and my gift cards.  Not bad, but I still want Clayton!


----------



## MaryBel

3DoxieMama said:


> I wish I had seen this earlier.  I went to Macy's and was told they couldn't do it.  Do you know if your bags were available in stores? The Clayton apparently was not, so they couldn't presale it for me.  The sales people told me they couldn't presale online only items.  I got the pebble grain zip zip satchel in geranium for now.  I paid $57 after the discount and my gift cards.  Not bad, but I still want Clayton!





They were at some stores but not at the one I called. I just went and told them I was looking for a bag and gave them the web id. They checked and told me they did not have it but that they could order it from the fulfillment center. I asked if I could do pre-sale and they said yes. Maybe call the store and talk to the SA and just ask her the same way I did. When she tells you that they don't have it, if she doesn't offer to order it for you, ask her is she can order it and if she can do pre sale for it.


The other choice is you can order it online, and then once the F&F sale starts, take it to the store for a price adjustment. You are right on time, since you have about a week to get it delivered just in time for the 30th when the F&F sale starts. they do price adjustments for 14 days after the day you purchased.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

3DoxieMama said:


> I wish I had seen this earlier.  I went to Macy's and was told they couldn't do it.  Do you know if your bags were available in stores? The Clayton apparently was not, so they couldn't presale it for me.  The sales people told me they couldn't presale online only items.  I got the pebble grain zip zip satchel in geranium for now.  I paid $57 after the discount and my gift cards.  Not bad, but I still want Clayton!


Congrats on your new bag! So exciting... The Clayton is a very nice bag. I've only seen it on line and in the outlets lately.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NEW 65% off colors at outlet

Florentine: crinsom, moss, pink, orange and royal blue


Dillen II - sand  orange  sky blue  bone ivy


----------



## lovemyzoes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NEW 65% off colors at outlet
> 
> Florentine: crinsom, moss, pink, orange and royal blue
> 
> 
> Dillen II - sand  orange  sky blue  bone ivy



is the discount for satchels?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> is the discount for satchels?



Any bag n the collection in those colors


----------



## lovemyzoes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Any bag n the collection in those colors



thank you, I just ordered the double pocket satchel in crimson, the one with the zipper on the back. the total price was $176.21. I'm so excited!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> thank you, I just ordered the double pocket satchel in crimson, the one with the zipper on the back. the total price was $176.21. I'm so excited!!


 

CONGRATS
I have a few colors I have in mind


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> thank you, I just ordered the double pocket satchel in crimson, the one with the zipper on the back. the total price was $176.21. I'm so excited!!


 

hmmm that seems high at 65% off 
what is the retail price?


----------



## lovemyzoes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> hmmm that seems high at 65% off
> what is the retail price?



the retail price is $448.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> the retail price is $448.


 oh ok damnnn u got a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## handbaghuntress

How long do these colors normally stay on sale at the outlet?


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NEW 65% off colors at outlet
> 
> Florentine: crinsom, moss, pink, orange and royal blue
> 
> 
> Dillen II - sand  orange  sky blue  bone ivy




Thanks for he info


----------



## AuntJulie

But only at the outlet?  I don't live near one.


----------



## lovemyzoes

AuntJulie said:


> But only at the outlet?  I don't live near one.



I don't have an outlet near me either, I called the dooney outlet at reading, pa and they are shipping it to me.


----------



## suntenya

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NEW 65% off colors at outlet
> 
> Florentine: crinsom, moss, pink, orange and royal blue
> 
> 
> Dillen II - sand  orange  sky blue  bone ivy


Is the Dillen II the collection that has the satchels that look just like the florentine satchels?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> Is the Dillen II the collection that has the satchels that look just like the florentine satchels?


 
  Yes mama!!!!

Mia done made me put a few of a bag that she has on hold - it is all her fault


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> But only at the outlet?  I don't live near one.


 
You dont need to live near an outlet mama!!!
reading PA is the BEST outlet to deal with 
Talk to Sandy or Veronica or Victoria
Tell them the bag (pls bag number) and color and they will tell you if it can be shipped and they will find it for you.

that store is the BEST in customer service!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> I don't have an outlet near me either, I called the dooney outlet at reading, pa and they are shipping it to me.


 

LOLOL when I talked to V today she said gals been calling left and right and I thought of you !!!!!


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOL when I talked to V today she said gals been calling left and right and I thought of you !!!!!




Haha. I talked to Veronica and ordered from her too. We must be cleaning house!! Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Haha. I talked to Veronica and ordered from her too. We must be cleaning house!! Lol.


 
Those were her words - cleaning house!!!!
but she loves it lololol

what did ya get


----------



## AuntJulie

So do I just go to the Dooney website and pick one I like in those colors and call the outlet?  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## storeberry

Do they do international shipping?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

storeberry said:


> Do they do international shipping?


 

No


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> So do I just go to the Dooney website and pick one I like in those colors and call the outlet?  Thanks for the advice!


 

Yes mama!!!!


----------



## lovemyzoes

I talked to a lady named JoAnn (I think that was her name) at the Reading store she said she was new there, she was really nice and helpful. also, the sales are final sales for the 65% off.


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Those were her words - cleaning house!!!!
> but she loves it lololol
> 
> what did ya get




Hahah. That's funny. I ordered the aqua "regular-sized" satchel. Should be arriving today. Super excited.


----------



## AuntJulie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes mama!!!!




Thanks for the tip!  Right now I just have the zip zip satchel and a barrel bag on the way. Most of my collection is MK, but I do love the Dooney too!

Any recommendations of handbags for a Dooney newbie?

Thanks!  Y'all are so nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

storeberry said:


> Do they do international shipping?


 

I just spoke with manager and she said call her and she can see if she can ship to you.
Reading, PA


----------



## storeberry

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just spoke with manager and she said call her and she can see if she can ship to you.
> Reading, PA




Wow, you are very kind! Let me check out the web first. Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Haha. I talked to Veronica and ordered from her too. We must be cleaning house!! Lol.




I better hurry or there will be nothing left! I might go back to my outlet Saturday just to see what they have in these colors first. I hate to purchase final sales, sight unseen. What's exciting is there will be a whole bunch of new photos to look at in about a week!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I better hurry or there will be nothing left! I might go back to my outlet Saturday just to see what they have in these colors first. I hate to purchase final sales, sight unseen. What's exciting is there will be a whole bunch of new photos to look at in about a week!


 

Yes - you need to hurry! lololol


----------



## AuntJulie

The lady at the Reading outlet told me the Dillian satchel was 50% off, not 65%. 

Bummer!  I wanted it in orange. She said most of the Dillian handbags are 50% off. Just an FYI.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NEW 65% off colors at outlet
> 
> Florentine: crinsom, moss, pink, orange and royal blue
> 
> 
> Dillen II - sand  orange  sky blue  bone ivy


Does anyone know what the royal blue in florentine looks like?  Is it somewhere between the Ocean and Navy? Thanks


----------



## suntenya

I just called the Reading, PA outlet and they said they don't have any more 65% off ones in stock  And they said there was no dillen in the bone color in the system so I'm bummed!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> I just called the Reading, PA outlet and they said they don't have any more 65% off ones in stock  And they said there was no dillen in the bone color in the system so I'm bummed!!


Sorry. I was told today that dillen is 50 off


----------



## suntenya

Oh I wasn't upset about that, I just really wanted the bone color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> The lady at the Reading outlet told me the Dillian satchel was 50% off, not 65%.
> 
> Bummer!  I wanted it in orange. She said most of the Dillian handbags are 50% off. Just an FYI.


Yes sorry i put wron info. She informed me tht to. But 50 is still good n orange is sooooo hawt. I jve it in florentine double tassel satchel


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone know what the royal blue in florentine looks like?  Is it somewhere between the Ocean and Navy? Thanks





Royal blue is lighter than ocean. I'll post a pic. brb.


Here it is, the small satchel in the middle is royal blue, the double strap satchel in the back left is ocean and the savannah satchel on the back right is royal blue (which is darker in the edge collection)


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Royal blue is lighter than ocean. I'll post a pic. brb.
> 
> 
> Here it is, the small satchel in the middle is royal blue, the double strap satchel in the back left is ocean and the savannah satchel on the back right is royal blue (which is darker in the edge collection)


Thank you so much Marybel!  I really appreciate it.  It's really pretty.  I'm hoping to either find that color or the crimson, but I might also like Moss.  Hmmm.  I'll just have to see them IRL to see which one speaks to me.  Hopefully the outlet has some on Saturday morning.  I'll be going on my morning run before anyone wakes up.  They're going to get sick of me there.   I was at Carson's today and tried on a regular size satchel and it actually doesn't seem that big for me.  I kind of like the bigger opening.


----------



## nanrao

Thanks to crazyforcoach09, I ended up ordering my first Dooney from the lovely Veronica at the Reading outlet in PA. Turns out they're only 40 minutes away from me, so I should go there sometime next week in person to do a meet and greet.

Anyways, I ended up ordering the twist strap hobo in Florentine leather in the color Crimson. It was 65% off or a final sale and I got it at a price I think is a steal - $104 and change before shipping and tax. It will be here today and I'm hoping the weight won't deter me.

I'm also looking at the calf o-ring satchel in sage - supposed to be pretty light (for Dooney). I've spent some time lurking this forum and wanted to say hello to all of you - I recognize some names from the Coach subforum.

Thanks for sharing and letting me share my excitement getting into Dooney!

Nandini

PS - When I called yesterday I was told that there were three customers on the phone with a list of bags they were looking for and I could not help but giggle. On Wednesday, Veronica was so apologetic that she had to call me back because there were two others on the phone ahead of me! We are keeping them busy, that is for sure!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

nanrao said:


> Thanks to crazyforcoach09, I ended up ordering my first Dooney from the lovely Veronica at the Reading outlet in PA. Turns out they're only 40 minutes away from me, so I should go there sometime next week in person to do a meet and greet.
> 
> Anyways, I ended up ordering the twist strap hobo in Florentine leather in the color Crimson. It was 65% off or a final sale and I got it at a price I think is a steal - $104 and change before shipping and tax. It will be here today and I'm hoping the weight won't deter me.
> 
> I'm also looking at the calf o-ring satchel in sage - supposed to be pretty light (for Dooney). I've spent some time lurking this forum and wanted to say hello to all of you - I recognize some names from the Coach subforum.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and letting me share my excitement getting into Dooney!
> 
> Nandini
> 
> PS - When I called yesterday I was told that there were three customers on the phone with a list of bags they were looking for and I could not help but giggle. On Wednesday, Veronica was so apologetic that she had to call me back because there were two others on the phone ahead of me! We are keeping them busy, that is for sure!


 
HELLLLO GF!!! Glad u got something - 
LOLOL now that was funny - she said Ya friend is on the phone to LOLOLOLOLOLOLL


----------



## Twoboyz

nanrao said:


> Thanks to crazyforcoach09, I ended up ordering my first Dooney from the lovely Veronica at the Reading outlet in PA. Turns out they're only 40 minutes away from me, so I should go there sometime next week in person to do a meet and greet.
> 
> Anyways, I ended up ordering the twist strap hobo in Florentine leather in the color Crimson. It was 65% off or a final sale and I got it at a price I think is a steal - $104 and change before shipping and tax. It will be here today and I'm hoping the weight won't deter me.
> 
> I'm also looking at the calf o-ring satchel in sage - supposed to be pretty light (for Dooney). I've spent some time lurking this forum and wanted to say hello to all of you - I recognize some names from the Coach subforum.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and letting me share my excitement getting into Dooney!
> 
> Nandini
> 
> PS - When I called yesterday I was told that there were three customers on the phone with a list of bags they were looking for and I could not help but giggle. On Wednesday, Veronica was so apologetic that she had to call me back because there were two others on the phone ahead of me! We are keeping them busy, that is for sure!




Congrats Nandini!  And welcome to the Dooney forum and the wonderfully addicting world of Dooney bags  that bag in Crimson will be gorgeous. I don't think you'll be disappointed at all. The calf leather is lightweight in comparison to the florentine. I just got the calf convertible shopper in sage and I love it!  Funny how we are keeping them busy!  40 minutes is a short ride when a store full of beautiful discounted Dooney's await you. Go, you'll have so much fun!


----------



## lovemyzoes

I want to go to a dooney outlet so bad. the one in Reading, Pa. is a 7 hour trip but I will get there sometime this summer.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> I want to go to a dooney outlet so bad. the one in Reading, Pa. is a 7 hour trip but I will get there sometime this summer.


 
it is 1 hr 20 mins for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Road trip!!


----------



## Nebo

We are leaving for Oklahoma for a wedding next weekend and I was ever so hopeful that there is an outlet somewhere on the way.. no, no outlet, me no happy  lol. I do hope we get to go to San Antonio,TX this summer, so I can check the one in TX.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> We are leaving for Oklahoma for a wedding next weekend and I was ever so hopeful that there is an outlet somewhere on the way.. no, no outlet, me no happy  lol. I do hope we get to go to San Antonio,TX this summer, so I can check the one in TX.


Awww, no outlet?


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm really having bad luck with the outlet's.  I called Reading yesterday to see what they had left in the 65% off florentine.  The SA found two regular size crimson satchels, which was one of the colors I was interested in.  Before I made the purchase, I needed some more information, but she said she would have to call me back. As of today, no text, no call. So I guess it wasn't meant to be.  I ended up ordering the small satchel in taupe from ilovedooney.  Though not as good of a discount, I think it was a better choice anyway.  They have them for $199 and as always no tax and free shipping. I'm happy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh, that's awesome! Yes, I think the Taupe is a better choice. I'm actually checking out the site now trying to make up my mind.  It's jus sooo pretty! 


A life sentence as a Dooneynista...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, that's awesome! Yes, I think the Taupe is a better choice. I'm actually checking out the site now trying to make up my mind.  It's jus sooo pretty!
> 
> A life sentence as a Dooneynista...



Hahaha, don't I know it. :greengrin:

Ooooh I can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, did they have any other colors on 65% off in small flos? 

Im sorry for the bad experience. I guess it just depends sometimes how much work they have with the customers there, other Doonistas on the phone, etc. Still, its no excuse, specially since we are all almost regulars.


----------



## bestrdh

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, did they have any other colors on 65% off in small flos?
> 
> Im sorry for the bad experience. I guess it just depends sometimes how much work they have with the customers there, other Doonistas on the phone, etc. Still, its no excuse, specially since we are all almost regulars.



New colors that are 65% off are: Crimson, Ivy, Moss, pink and royal blue
Previous colors that are still 65% if you can find them are: orange, ocean blue, lavender I believe there might be more but I don't remember

I called Reading and have a small Flo in Crimson and Ivy coming  By the way when calling the outlets make sure they check  stock at the warehouse if they don't have in store.  Some outlets for example mine here in CA is not good at doing this but I've found the staff especially Sandy and Veronica at Reading super helpful


----------



## Nebo

Yes, Sandy and Veronica are both very nice and helpful! Ooooh, lavender  But Im on freeze with these bags until July  

Cant wait to see all the new bags you ladies are  getting.


----------



## suntenya

nanrao said:


> Thanks to crazyforcoach09, I ended up ordering my first Dooney from the lovely Veronica at the Reading outlet in PA. Turns out they're only 40 minutes away from me, so I should go there sometime next week in person to do a meet and greet.
> 
> Anyways, I ended up ordering the twist strap hobo in Florentine leather in the color Crimson. It was 65% off or a final sale and I got it at a price I think is a steal - $104 and change before shipping and tax. It will be here today and I'm hoping the weight won't deter me.
> 
> I'm also looking at the calf o-ring satchel in sage - supposed to be pretty light (for Dooney). I've spent some time lurking this forum and wanted to say hello to all of you - I recognize some names from the Coach subforum.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and letting me share my excitement getting into Dooney!
> 
> Nandini
> 
> PS - When I called yesterday I was told that there were three customers on the phone with a list of bags they were looking for and I could not help but giggle. On Wednesday, Veronica was so apologetic that she had to call me back because there were two others on the phone ahead of me! We are keeping them busy, that is for sure!


I just got the flo twist strap hobo in aqua from the ******* outlet! It was also $104  The aqua at the Reading outlet is $149 so I am glad I shopped around! And Pattie at the ******* outlet is a sweetheart. She offered to email me confirmation number and tracking!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> I just got the flo twist strap hobo in aqua from the ******* outlet! It was also $104  The aqua at the Reading outlet is $149 so I am glad I shopped around! And Pattie at the ******* outlet is a sweetheart. She offered to email me confirmation number and tracking!


Weird bc they say aqua is not 65. But hey. Glad u got it for 65 !!!


----------



## suntenya

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Weird bc they say aqua is not 65. But hey. Glad u got it for 65 !!!


I know! That is why I was pleasantly surprised. I was expecting it to be the same as the Reading store. But Veronica at Reading said their aqua was a weird shade and worn out so I decided to try other stores.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> I know! That is why I was pleasantly surprised. I was expecting it to be the same as the Reading store. But Veronica at Reading said their aqua was a weird shade and worn out so I decided to try other stores.


Glad she was honest!!! Glad you got something. I hve a few comin my way


----------



## suntenya

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Glad she was honest!!! Glad you got something. I hve a few comin my way


Yeah me too! That is what I told her. She said "probably wouldn't be very happy with this one." So she probably didn't want me to buy something final sale that wasn't good. 

What are the few you have coming??


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, did they have any other colors on 65% off in small flos?
> 
> Im sorry for the bad experience. I guess it just depends sometimes how much work they have with the customers there, other Doonistas on the phone, etc. Still, its no excuse, specially since we are all almost regulars.



Sorry Nebo, I had to take a break to make dinner.  I was really looking for the regular size, so I don't think she gave me any colors in small that were still available.  Yeah, I was a little surprised, but she was so nice and helpful on the phone.  I wonder if her manager got mad and told her not to call me back. She even went into the back room to look for the crimson, brought out two and described them to me in detail.  Who knows.  Maybe she lost my number or didn't hear me right when I told it to her.  I didn't want to be a pest so didn't call back.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry Nebo, I haYd to take a break to make dinner.  I was really looking for the regular size, so I don't think she gave me any colors in small that were still available.  Yeah, I was a little surprised, but she was so nice and helpful on the phone.  I wonder if her manager got mad and told her not to call me back. She even went into the back room to look for the crimson, brought out two and described them to me in detail.  Who knows.  Maybe she lost my number or didn't hear me right when I told it to her.  I didn't want to be a pest so didn't call back.


Sandy is mrg n would never get mad at anyone. I just called and they still busssssssy.


----------



## suntenya

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, did they have any other colors on 65% off in small flos?
> 
> Im sorry for the bad experience. I guess it just depends sometimes how much work they have with the customers there, other Doonistas on the phone, etc. Still, its no excuse, specially since we are all almost regulars.


When I called Reading yesterday the girl on the phone said they didnt have anymore flo small satchels in the 65% off colors. But that was yesterday so if they added new colors then I'm not sure. And they had only the sky blue in the small dillen satchel. But she was also someone I never dealt with before and I don't know if she checked the warehouse stock.


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> I just got the flo twist strap hobo in aqua from the ******* outlet! It was also $104  The aqua at the Reading outlet is $149 so I am glad I shopped around! And Pattie at the ******* outlet is a sweetheart. She offered to email me confirmation number and tracking!



Amazing deal!  Happy for you and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> Amazing deal!  Happy for you and can't wait to see pics!


Thank you! And thank you for your help and opinions  I will definitely post pics as soon as I get it!


----------



## bestrdh

Ummm, I'll be calling Patti at ******* outlet tomorrow....


----------



## suntenya

bestrdh said:


> Ummm, I'll be calling Patti at ******* outlet tomorrow....


haha yay!!  The second one was also still in packaging. She sent me pics of both and they looked perfect!!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm really having bad luck with the outlet's.  I called Reading yesterday to see what they had left in the 65% off florentine.  The SA found two regular size crimson satchels, which was one of the colors I was interested in.  Before I made the purchase, I needed some more information, but she said she would have to call me back. As of today, no text, no call. So I guess it wasn't meant to be.  I ended up ordering the small satchel in taupe from ilovedooney.  Though not as good of a discount, I think it was a better choice anyway.  They have them for $199 and as always no tax and free shipping. I'm happy.




I think $199 for a small Flo is still pretty good (and no tax and free shopping - winner!) And it's returnable (right?)  so you have that extra piece of mind. Soooo exciting! Can't wait for you to get it. Hope you love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I think $199 for a small Flo is still pretty good (and no tax and free shopping - winner!) And it's returnable (right?)  so you have that extra piece of mind. Soooo exciting! Can't wait for you to get it. Hope you love it.




Yes, I like that I can return it. That's the good part. I don't mind that it's more especially when it's the color i really wanted. Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> Ummm, I'll be calling Patti at ******* outlet tomorrow....


Got email late last night. Aqua is noe 65 off


----------



## houstonm2198

Nebo said:


> We are leaving for Oklahoma for a wedding next weekend and I was ever so hopeful that there is an outlet somewhere on the way.. no, no outlet, me no happy  lol. I do hope we get to go to San Antonio,TX this summer, so I can check the one in TX.


The closest out let to San Antonio is the one in San Marcos. It takes me about 45 mins to get there from my home in San Antonio.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just found my small ivy florentine satchel and I got it at 65% off!   I found it at the ******* store and Christine was very sweet and helpful.  She found it in the back room and it was wrapped and had never been out on the sales floor.  She described it and said it looked very nice.  She took my email address and said she would email tracking info when it ships out tomorrow.  I received great service.  Now I am definitely on a bag freeze.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I just found my small ivy florentine satchel and I got it at 65% off!   I found it at the ******* store and Christine was very sweet and helpful.  She found it in the back room and it was wrapped and had never been out on the sales floor.  She described it and said it looked very nice.  She took my email address and said she would email tracking info when it ships out tomorrow.  I received great service.  Now I am definitely on a bag freeze.


Booooooyah


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just found my small ivy florentine satchel and I got it at 65% off!   I found it at the ******* store and Christine was very sweet and helpful.  She found it in the back room and it was wrapped and had never been out on the sales floor.  She described it and said it looked very nice.  She took my email address and said she would email tracking info when it ships out tomorrow.  I received great service.  Now I am definitely on a bag freeze.




That's awesome!!!! You seem to be striking it rich at finding the bags you want at the price you want. Can't wait to see her!     

Bag freeze?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's awesome!!!! You seem to be striking it rich at finding the bags you want at the price you want. Can't wait to see her!
> 
> Bag freeze?



I've been getting pretty lucky, but it's all due to my lovely friends here on the forum.  I would have never known about these savvy shopping tips and what was on sale where.  Thanks GF's!

 I will be sure to post pictures as soon as they arrive.  It's become part of my unboxing process. If it weren't for you guys, I'd have no one to share with


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I just found my small ivy florentine satchel and I got it at 65% off!   I found it at the ******* store and Christine was very sweet and helpful.  She found it in the back room and it was wrapped and had never been out on the sales floor.  She described it and said it looked very nice.  She took my email address and said she would email tracking info when it ships out tomorrow.  I received great service.  Now I am definitely on a bag freeze.



wow! great score! congrats!
do u mind if i ask how much it is w/ tax and shipping?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> wow! great score! congrats!
> do u mind if i ask how much it is w/ tax and shipping?


Shippin is 7.50. Tax goes by your address


----------



## Nebo

houstonm2198 said:


> The closest out let to San Antonio is the one in San Marcos. It takes me about 45 mins to get there from my home in San Antonio.



Yes, Husband of Mine told me its pretty close. Is it well stocked?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I just found my small ivy florentine satchel and I got it at 65% off!   I found it at the ******* store and Christine was very sweet and helpful.  She found it in the back room and it was wrapped and had never been out on the sales floor.  She described it and said it looked very nice.  She took my email address and said she would email tracking info when it ships out tomorrow.  I received great service.  Now I am definitely on a bag freeze.



First, yeeeeeiiiiiii for the small ivy. I want loooots of pictures))))
 So, we add one more store to the good list)) 
 You ladies getting your bags and posting pictures is making my bag freeze easier. But Twoboyz, between all the lovely bags you own, I think you will make it trough just fine


----------



## houstonm2198

Nebo said:


> Yes, Husband of Mine told me its pretty close. Is it well stocked?


Yes, it's well stocked, but crowded on the weekends. When I go I always leave with something and the SAs are very nice. I went last weekend and found the Toledo hobo in crimson for 164.00.


----------



## Nebo

That is an awesome deal Congrats.
Thank you for the tip. We usually shop at bigger malls on Mondays or Tuesdays around five. Almost no people, no matter which city it is)))We also started doing movie dates on Mondays or Thursdays-no crowds


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> wow! great score! congrats!
> do u mind if i ask how much it is w/ tax and shipping?



Thanks!  It was $128.80 plus $7.50 for shipping.  The tax is based on what it is in my area, which I didn't know, so I told her she didn't have to tell me the total.  It will be somewhere areound $145.00.  Not bad for a florentine satchel that will last me forever.  

She said there was very light pebbling but it was very small and uniform over the bag.  I usually like smooth florentine better, but she said it looked really nice and I could tell by her voice the way she was describing it, she really liked it, so I'm trusting her.  The fact that it was still wrapped and never on the floor kind of sold me too.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!  It was $128.80 plus $7.50 for shipping.  The tax is based on what it is in my area, which I didn't know, so I told her she didn't have to tell me the total.  It will be somewhere areound $145.00.  Not bad for a florentine satchel that will last me forever.
> 
> She said there was very light pebbling but it was very small and uniform over the bag.  I usually like smooth florentine better, but she said it looked really nice and I could tell by her voice the way she was describing it, she really liked it, so I'm trusting her.  The fact that it was still wrapped and never on the floor kind of sold me too.


 I cant wait to see how it looks in a smaller size. Im sure on a darker color like ivy, little pebbling will not be noticable.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> First, yeeeeeiiiiiii for the small ivy. I want loooots of pictures))))
> So, we add one more store to the good list))
> You ladies getting your bags and posting pictures is making my bag freeze easier. But Twoboyz, between all the lovely bags you own, I think you will make it trough just fine



Thanks!  Yes, you'd think I would make it no problem.....but why can't I?  I have plenty of diversity in my collection now...I should definitely be fine. :wondering  I'm going to mark this day and see how well I do. :greengrin:


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!  It was $128.80 plus $7.50 for shipping.  The tax is based on what it is in my area, which I didn't know, so I told her she didn't have to tell me the total.  It will be somewhere areound $145.00.  Not bad for a florentine satchel that will last me forever.
> 
> She said there was very light pebbling but it was very small and uniform over the bag.  I usually like smooth florentine better, but she said it looked really nice and I could tell by her voice the way she was describing it, she really liked it, so I'm trusting her.  The fact that it was still wrapped and never on the floor kind of sold me too.



thx. darlin' wish I can join ya in the bargain scooping but my special order came in so I will be eating ramen for the rest of the summer.  This after I just made a large purchase at Tiffany. Timing is sooo bad. My money tree is depleted. 
But I'll be here to look at the bag pron.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> thx. darlin' wish I can join ya in the bargain scooping but my special order came in so I will be eating ramen for the rest of the summer.  This after I just made a large purchase at Tiffany. Timing is sooo bad. My money tree is depleted.
> But I'll be here to look at the bag pron.



Hahaha, yes this helps....or does it? I'm afraid mine is depleated now too.  I love Ramen though!  I just wish it was on my diet plan.  I'd be eating it all the time. Did you get something good on your special order and at Tiffany?  Jewelry was my passion before purses took over.  I'm glad, because I can't handle both!


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I just found my small ivy florentine satchel and I got it at 65% off!   I found it at the ******* store and Christine was very sweet and helpful.  She found it in the back room and it was wrapped and had never been out on the sales floor.  She described it and said it looked very nice.  She took my email address and said she would email tracking info when it ships out tomorrow.  I received great service.  Now I am definitely on a bag freeze.


Yay!! I am so glad ******* had it! They are my new favorite store! Pattie is also super sweet and emailed me this morning with my confirmation number. Can't wait to see your bag!!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, yes this helps....or does it? I'm afraid mine is depleated now too.  I love Ramen though!  I just wish it was on my diet plan.  I'd be eating it all the time. Did you get something good on your special order and at Tiffany?  Jewelry was my passion before purses took over.  I'm glad, because I can't handle both!



it was okay; it was a present for my mom. I got her this necklace.
Instant ramen is pretty bad for u. Fresh ramen is better but more expensive, of course. I might hav to do cappellini drenched in sesame oil instead.


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Yay!! I am so glad ******* had it! They are my new favorite store! Pattie is also super sweet and emailed me this morning with my confirmation number. Can't wait to see your bag!!



Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> it was okay; it was a present for my mom. I got her this necklace.
> Instant ramen is pretty bad for u. Fresh ramen is better but more expensive, of course. I might hav to do cappellini drenched in sesame oil instead.



OMG, that is a gorgeous necklace. Thanks for sharing.  It's very nice of you to get it for your mom.  She's a lucky woman.  The dish sounds yummy too, and still inexpensive.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Belk is having a presale that includes Dooney, MK, and other designers. You can pick up on May 3. This also includes clearance. The sale is 25% off and if you buy a bag on clearance, you get 50% off the marked price.......

I got this beauty for $84 and change......I pick her up on Sat


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Belk is having a presale that includes Dooney, MK, and other designers. You can pick up on May 3. This also includes clearance. The sale is 25% off and if you buy a bag on clearance, you get 50% off the marked price.......
> 
> 
> 
> I got this beauty for $84 and change......I pick her up on Sat




Very nice GG!  Great deal!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice GG!  Great deal!




Thanks, I thought so too. I couldn't leave her at the store for 65% off of $257


----------



## suntenya

So remember how I posted in here that I found the aqua hobo at ******* store for 65% off? Well the charge went through this morning and it was for $156 ($149 plus shipping). Pattie emailed me yesterday and said the bag is $104 but it rang up in the system as $149 and that corporate is adjusting the price, so I have no idea what that means. I just hope they refund the part I wasn't expecting to pay. So I emailed her again. She is supposed to email me the tracking info so I am guessing she will get back to me today. If not, I might have to call this afternoon. Argh!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> So remember how I posted in here that I found the aqua hobo at ******* store for 65% off? Well the charge went through this morning and it was for $156 ($149 plus shipping). Pattie emailed me yesterday and said the bag is $104 but it rang up in the system as $149 and that corporate is adjusting the price, so I have no idea what that means. I just hope they refund the part I wasn't expecting to pay. So I emailed her again. She is supposed to email me the tracking info so I am guessing she will get back to me today. If not, I might have to call this afternoon. Argh!


 

I am sure they will fix it....I think the price changed since you did your order bc on Friday it was ringing up 50% off but yesterday it is ringing 65

My PINK is out for delivery BUT it is going to work and I work home on Monday
but she will be waiting for me in the morning


----------



## suntenya

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am sure they will fix it....I think the price changed since you did your order bc on Friday it was ringing up 50% off but yesterday it is ringing 65
> 
> My PINK is out for delivery BUT it is going to work and I work home on Monday
> but she will be waiting for me in the morning


Yay! I hope you love it!


----------



## bestrdh

Just got an aqua satchel too!!!  3 packages coming my way...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> Just got an aqua satchel too!!!  3 packages coming my way...


 

BOOM we got it DONE woman!!!
Cant wait to see them ALL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New outlet sale
Toledo 65
Snake 65
Alto 50
Amazon 50
Croc n croc fino 65
Calf 65


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New outlet sale
> Toledo 65
> Snake 65
> Alto 50
> Amazon 50
> Croc n croc fino 65
> Calf 65




Oh wow!!!! And I'm on a bag freeze till after Summer. Hummm. I've been really trying to hold out. This is just killing me. Hopefully they don't have my colors/styles. For my sake, I'm hoping they don't. Please don't, please don't. I pray they don't. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!!! And I'm on a bag freeze till after Summer. Hummm. I've been really trying to hold out. This is just killing me. Hopefully they don't have my colors/styles. For my sake, I'm hoping they don't. Please don't, please don't. I pray they don't. Lol




 I hear you GF.


----------



## Nebo

Croco fino in red...nooooo.... I'll just have to, have to wait it out. We can do this, ladies.


----------



## lovemyzoes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New outlet sale
> Toledo 65
> Snake 65
> Alto 50
> Amazon 50
> Croc n croc fino 65
> Calf 65



croco fino in both satchel and hobo? I want a hobo but I need to resist. do you know what colors? lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> croco fino in both satchel and hobo? I want a hobo but I need to resist. do you know what colors? lol


 

No no idea what colors - I was talking to gal from DE last night and she mentioned new stuff that went to 65 off - great gal - great service


----------



## StillPooh

Probably because it's a Dooney weekend at QVC, but all the "as is" bags (28 at this moment) are available on easy pay!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillPooh said:


> Probably because it's a Dooney weekend at QVC, but all the "as is" bags (28 at this moment) are available on easy pay!


 
I was soooooo happy to see this!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Probably because it's a Dooney weekend at QVC, but all the "as is" bags (28 at this moment) are available on easy pay!




Awesome! Now only if something in violet florentine would show up..... That might be the only thing that would make me break my bag ban.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovemyzoes said:


> croco fino in both satchel and hobo? I want a hobo but I need to resist. do you know what colors? lol



I just spoke with Jill, the manager of the ******* outlet.  She was awesome and so fun to talk to.  We had a great conversation.  She said all colors and all styles of croco fino, toledo and calf are 65% off right now.  I asked why the toledo since it was so new.  She said probably to make room for the new spring colors; purple, fuchsia, turquoise, royal blue, apple green, yellow and maybe some others I might have missed.    She said the turquoise was really pretty. 

She also said she has one of the best staffs and they love phone orders, so don't hesitate to call.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I just spoke with Jill, the manager of the ******* outlet.  She was awesome and so fun to talk to.  We had a great conversation.  She said all colors and all styles of croco fino, toledo and calf are 65% off right now.  I asked why the toledo since it was so new.  She said probably to make room for the new spring colors; purple, fuchsia, turquoise, royal blue, apple green, yellow and maybe some others I might have missed.    She said the turquoise was really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> She also said she has one of the best staffs and they love phone orders, so don't hesitate to call.




Omg! Turquoise??! No words. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Omg! Turquoise??! No words. Lol.



Yes!  Imagine it with that brown trim...... I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Twoboyz

I got this email today:

Take an extra $25 off select styles in Dillen bags at the outlet.  This is in addition to the 40% discount.    

Also, you can get this deal on the Dooney site by using promo code MOM25 at checkout.  

The styles listed on Dooney.com are:

Dillen Small satchel
Dillen Crossbody Satchel
Dillen Medium Pocket Satchel
Dillen Letter Carrier
Dillen Medium Pocket Sac
Dillen Satchel
Dillen Small Zipper Pocket Sac


----------



## AuntJulie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New outlet sale
> Toledo 65
> Snake 65
> Alto 50
> Amazon 50
> Croc n croc fino 65
> Calf 65




As in % off???


----------



## AuntJulie

Does that mean I can get the small Camilla for $225??


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> Does that mean I can get the small Camilla for $225??



I believe its all styles in Alto so technically you should be able to.  I think it has to be a style that's available in the outlets, so maybe the Camilla is not yet.  If you're really interested, you might want to give an outlet a call.  It sounds too good to be true, right?


----------



## seton

AuntJulie said:


> Does that mean I can get the small Camilla for $225??



Yeah, if u can find one at the outlet. (Doubtful.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> As in % off???


Lol. Yes


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> Does that mean I can get the small Camilla for $225??


Yes. It it can be shipped


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> Does that mean I can get the small Camilla for $225??


Some alto even n blk can been shipped. Its possible.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I just spoke with Jill, the manager of the ******* outlet.  She was awesome and so fun to talk to.  We had a great conversation.  She said all colors and all styles of croco fino, toledo and calf are 65% off right now.  I asked why the toledo since it was so new.  She said probably to make room for the new spring colors; purple, fuchsia, turquoise, royal blue, apple green, yellow and maybe some others I might have missed.    She said the turquoise was really pretty.
> 
> She also said she has one of the best staffs and they love phone orders, so don't hesitate to call.


They do have the best staff! Pattie has emailed me every day to make sure the charge is correct since they messed up and charged me a little extra. Such good service!!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> They do have the best staff! Pattie has emailed me every day to make sure the charge is correct since they messed up and charged me a little extra. Such good service!!




 I can't wait to see your new bag


----------



## AuntJulie

Is the ******* store the same one as Reading?  I guess it's prolly too late to track a Camilla down huh?


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> Is the ******* store the same one as Reading?  I guess it's prolly too late to track a Camilla down huh?




No they are different stores. It's worth a shot if you really want it. It doesn't hurt to call.  good luck.


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> No they are different stores. It's worth a shot if you really want it. It doesn't hurt to call.  good luck.



Thank you my friend!  We're leaving to go buy "me" a 380 for my hubby's birthday. I will try later today. D you know their weekend hours?  Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you my friend!  We're leaving to go buy "me" a 380 for my hubby's birthday. I will try later today. D you know their weekend hours?  Thanks!




The ******* mall is open until 9 pm on Saturday, so the Dooney store is probably open until then too. Happy shopping for your gift for your hubby's birthday. That's a nice deal you worked out  what's a 380? A gun? I'm a little naive


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> The ******* mall is open until 9 pm on Saturday, so the Dooney store is probably open until then too. Happy shopping for your gift for your hubby's birthday. That's a nice deal you worked out  what's a 380? A gun? I'm a little naive



Yes and the hubby wants me to carry and even though I have my concealed weapons permit, I don't really have the enthusiasm for guns that he does. That's why "my" 380 is "his" birthday gift. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> Yes and the hubby wants me to carry and even though I have my concealed weapons permit, I don't really have the enthusiasm for guns that he does. That's why "my" 380 is "his" birthday gift. Lol




The gun law just passed here in IL so this is all new to me. That's something I would never think of is making room in my Dooney for a gun lol.


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> The gun law just passed here in IL so this is all new to me. That's something I would never think of is making room in my Dooney for a gun lol.



What was the law that passed?  I live in a southern state and they are strong on the right to own firearms.


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> What was the law that passed?  I live in a southern state and they are strong on the right to own firearms.




It's the conceal carry law. It's funny because now I see the stickers with the "no guns" picture on public buildings, including my office. It's all new for us here.


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> It's the conceal carry law. It's funny because now I see the stickers with the "no guns" picture on public buildings, including my office. It's all new for us here.




Oh yes we aren't allowed to have them at my office either. The only time I consider carrying is when I go shopping. Too much crime around our shopping centers.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AuntJulie said:


> Oh yes we aren't allowed to have them at my office either. The only time I consider carrying is when I go shopping. Too much crime around our shopping centers.




You go girl!!!


----------



## greengables

Thanks to all the info and enabling in this thread I ordered a Toledo Mail Satchel in black and a Croco Fino Hobo in red.They were 121.80 each plus ship and tax. Two for less than one would cost on sale someplace else. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Twoboyz

greengables said:


> Thanks to all the info and enabling in this thread I ordered a Toledo Mail Satchel in black and a Croco Fino Hobo in red.They were 121.80 each plus ship and tax. Two for less than one would cost on sale someplace else. Can't wait to get them!




Congrats on your beauties!  I bet you can't wait to get them. I can't wait to see them.  they are both such gorgeous, showy bags.


----------



## greengables

Dooney should pay you a commission! You have "sold" a lot of bags for them.  
I really will have hard time waiting.Can barely wait to actually see them! I hope I love the red croco fino. I have not seen much of it in red.


----------



## Twoboyz

greengables said:


> Dooney should pay you a commission! You have "sold" a lot of bags for them.
> I really will have hard time waiting.Cannot wait to really see them! I hope I love the red croco fino. I have not seen much of it in red.



I will say, working for Dooney is my dream job.  I guess for now, I just do it for free. .  I think all of the colors in croco fino are beautiful.  I had such a hard time deciding when I got my cognac.  It was only my third Dooney so I went with classic.  I've seen a lot of good feedback on the red.


----------



## lenie

The Honolulu Dooney store is moving to a different space at our mall, so ALL of their inventory is on sale, even the new styles. Alto is 40% + an Additional 20% and everything else is 40% off. It's limited to stock on hand. My friend bought her  2nd Camilla for a little over $200. I just bought my 3rd Camilla before the sale so I go the Alto Giovanna. You can call the store to see if they will ship and to find out what is left.


----------



## Nebo

lenie said:


> The Honolulu Dooney store is moving to a different space at our mall, so ALL of their inventory is on sale, even the new styles. Alto is 40% + an Additional 20% and everything else is 40% off. It's limited to stock on hand. My friend bought her  2nd Camilla for a little over $200. I just bought my 3rd Camilla before the sale so I go the Alto Giovanna. You can call the store to see if they will ship and to find out what is left.



Alto Giovanna is so pretty too. Those are some awesome deals, specially on the Camilla.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> The Honolulu Dooney store is moving to a different space at our mall, so ALL of their inventory is on sale, even the new styles. Alto is 40% + an Additional 20% and everything else is 40% off. It's limited to stock on hand. My friend bought her  2nd Camilla for a little over $200. I just bought my 3rd Camilla before the sale so I go the Alto Giovanna. You can call the store to see if they will ship and to find out what is left.




Oh wow!!! A Camilla for just over $200???  Wow! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gatorgirl07

The dooney outlet in williamsburg, VA has most of the store 30-50% off and then you get to take an extra $25 off. They have a pretty good selection also.  Here are a couple of pics


----------



## gatorgirl07

Another


----------



## gatorgirl07

And another.......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> And another.......




Oh my!!! Look at those Croco Finos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seton

sigh. I miss having an outlet.


----------



## lurkernomore

Hi ladies! I am usually in the Coach forum, but I have been having an affair with Dooney off and on for years. I am flying to Florida for a long weekend to see mom for Mother's Day, and I_* want/*_*will* be stopping at the Vero Beach outlet. I probably won't get there until Sunday, but I was wondering if you lhave any suggestions of what I should look for. I have a wide collection of styles - there are very few bags I don't like!
TIA!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> And another.......


I like that croc. Alottttt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Hi ladies! I am usually in the Coach forum, but I have been having an affair with Dooney off and on for years. I am flying to Florida for a long weekend to see mom for Mother's Day, and I_* want/*_*will* be stopping at the Vero Beach outlet. I probably won't get there until Sunday, but I was wondering if you lhave any suggestions of what I should look for. I have a wide collection of styles - there are very few bags I don't like!
> TIA!


Heyyyyyyy boooooooo. B safe. Plzzzzz text me whn u get thr. Hve a safe trip.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Hi ladies! I am usually in the Coach forum, but I have been having an affair with Dooney off and on for years. I am flying to Florida for a long weekend to see mom for Mother's Day, and I_* want/*_*will* be stopping at the Vero Beach outlet. I probably won't get there until Sunday, but I was wondering if you lhave any suggestions of what I should look for. I have a wide collection of styles - there are very few bags I don't like!
> TIA!


Looook n ask for floretine colors n clearance. They 65 off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lurkernomore said:


> Hi ladies! I am usually in the Coach forum, but I have been having an affair with Dooney off and on for years. I am flying to Florida for a long weekend to see mom for Mother's Day, and I_* want/*_*will* be stopping at the Vero Beach outlet. I probably won't get there until Sunday, but I was wondering if you lhave any suggestions of what I should look for. I have a wide collection of styles - there are very few bags I don't like!
> TIA!






Nice!!! I just got into the Nylon fabric and last I checked, it was 50% off + an extra 10%. They have some beautiful spring/summer colors. 

I'm also loving the Toledo bags. They are also 65% off. The outlets are having some great sales. 

There's nothing wrong with a little bag affair every now and then. 

Have fun at the outlet!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heyyyyyyy boooooooo. B safe. Plzzzzz text me whn u get thr. Hve a safe trip.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looook n ask for floretine colors n clearance. They 65 off.




Thanks!Def will text you....pics too if there is good stuff!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks!Def will text you....pics too if there is good stuff!



Both stores plzzzz. Lolololololo.


----------



## lurkernomore

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!!! I just got into the Nylon fabric and last I checked, it was 50% off + an extra 10%. They have some beautiful spring/summer colors.
> 
> I'm also loving the Toledo bags. They are also 65% off. The outlets are having some great sales.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a little bag affair every now and then.
> 
> Have fun at the outlet![/QUOTE
> hmmm...nylon sounds intriguing...I have a brown and a blue le pliage( I guess I have had a few bag affairs), but could definitely use a lighter color. Thanks - I will check them out!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Both stores plzzzz. Lolololololo.




Of course! Hopefully Dillards too!


----------



## Twoboyz

lurkernomore said:


> Hi ladies! I am usually in the Coach forum, but I have been having an affair with Dooney off and on for years. I am flying to Florida for a long weekend to see mom for Mother's Day, and I_* want/*_*will* be stopping at the Vero Beach outlet. I probably won't get there until Sunday, but I was wondering if you lhave any suggestions of what I should look for. I have a wide collection of styles - there are very few bags I don't like!
> TIA!




Hi and welcome! You are going to have a great time. I have just recently fallen in love with the florentine satchels myself. Definitely check out the 65% off colors. You just can't beat a florentine bag for under $150! Have fun!


----------



## lurkernomore

Twoboyz said:


> Hi and welcome! You are going to have a great time. I have just recently fallen in love with the florentine satchels myself. Definitely check out the 65% off colors. You just can't beat a florentine bag for under $150! Have fun!




Thanks! I am only bringing a carry-on, but I can always ship my goodies home!


----------



## Twoboyz

lurkernomore said:


> thanks! I am only bringing a carry-on, but i can always ship my goodies home!


----------



## StillPooh

There are 61 As Is Dooneys listed at QVC right now, and *59* of those are on Easy Pay! 

But still no pink Stanwich. :cry:


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> There are 61 As Is Dooneys listed at QVC right now, and *59* of those are on Easy Pay!
> 
> 
> 
> But still no pink Stanwich. :cry:




I feel your pain. Still no Violet Kingston  I am stalking regularly . Good luck.


----------



## alansgail

So how exactly do you ladies get 65% off of the florentine satchels? Do you have to actually call the B&M outlet store and purchase it over the phone or something?
Inquiring minds want to know!!!!!


----------



## lnw85

alansgail said:


> So how exactly do you ladies get 65% off of the florentine satchels? Do you have to actually call the B&M outlet store and purchase it over the phone or something?
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!!!



I just ordered two Lavender Florentine satchels from the outlet in *******, CT because I don't have one near me and they shipped them - one to me in MI and one to my mom in NY.  The girl I spoke with was Peggy and she was very nice and helpful.  The bags were shipped quickly - they arrived super quick to my mom and I - 2 and 3 days 
If you are interested... I would definitely call... For about 155 each including tax and shipping, that was a great deal!


----------



## AuntJulie

I want a Camilla so bad!  Has anybody called the Honolulu store to see if they ship to other states?


----------



## StillPooh

I just ordered an As Is Baby Pink Stanwich on 4 easy pays!!! 

I really hope I get a good one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> I just ordered an As Is Baby Pink Stanwich on 4 easy pays!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I get a good one!




Oh that's awesome!!! You finally found one! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh that's awesome!!! You finally found one! Can't wait to see her.



I'm nervous about whether my As Is luck will hold. My red and natural bags arrived in great shape (the red even still had some of the plastic wrap on it), with only the dust bags missing. I am willing to roll the dice, to save so much money. And since it was available on easy pay, I didn't break my bag ban!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> I'm nervous about whether my As Is luck will hold. My red and natural bags arrived in great shape (the red even still had some of the plastic wrap on it), with only the dust bags missing. I am willing to roll the dice, to save so much money. And since it was available on easy pay, I didn't break my bag ban!




Lol. Good rationale for the ban break! I see really good reviews on the "as is" bags and you've had good luck so I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Good rationale for the ban break! I see really good reviews on the "as is" bags and you've had good luck so I'm sure you'll be ok.


 I have two more payments left on my other Stanwich satchels, and wasn't going to buy any more bags until after that. The only exception I made was for an As Is pink one on Easy Pay.  

If it's not as nice as my others, I'll send it back and wait for that color to start turning up at the outlets.


----------



## alansgail

lnw85 said:


> I just ordered two Lavender Florentine satchels from the outlet in *******, CT because I don't have one near me and they shipped them - one to me in MI and one to my mom in NY.  The girl I spoke with was Peggy and she was very nice and helpful.  The bags were shipped quickly - they arrived super quick to my mom and I - 2 and 3 days
> If you are interested... I would definitely call... For about 155 each including tax and shipping, that was a great deal!


Thanks for letting me know this!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> I just ordered an As Is Baby Pink Stanwich on 4 easy pays!!!
> 
> I really hope I get a good one!



Yay!  I'm so happy for you. I'm still checking for my Violet.  I hope you get a good one too.  How bad can it be though, they haven't been out for that long.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> I'm nervous about whether my As Is luck will hold. My red and natural bags arrived in great shape (the red even still had some of the plastic wrap on it), with only the dust bags missing. I am willing to roll the dice, to save so much money. And since it was available on easy pay, I didn't break my bag ban!



I do like that rationale.  :giggles:  I have used it myself.  I bet it will still be partially wrapped too.  Since it's not one of the classic colors, it's one of those that people know whether it's for them or not right away.  Let's hope that's the case.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> How bad can it be though, they haven't been out for that long.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.



Some of the reviewers sent pink ones back complaining the leather was too pebbled. But that's a very subjective measure. They might not be too pebbly for me at all!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Some of the reviewers sent pink ones back complaining the leather was too pebbled. But that's a very subjective measure. They might not be too pebbly for me at all!



I should have read the reviews.  I really haven't seen too many pebbled Stanwich's at all.  Most of them on QVC presentations look pretty smooth (but sometimes it's hard to see), and the ones at the outlet have been smooth as well.  I've seen one at the outlet that was sort of pebbly and it was a T-moro.  I know MiaBorsa said her small T-moro was pebbly.  So you might get one of those pebbly ones that were sent back.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> you might get one of those pebbly ones that were sent back.


Or I might get a perfectly smooth one that just turned out to be too *pink* for a more conservative customer!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Or I might get a perfectly smooth one that just turned out to be too *pink* for a more conservative customer!



Let's hope.  I think that's what's probably happening a lot with the pink.  I thought it would happen with the violet too....so why are they not showing up in as is?


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> Let's hope.  I think that's what's probably happening a lot with the pink.  I thought it would happen with the violet too....so why are they not showing up in as is?



Don't give up hope. I did see a Violet As Is Bristol pop up briefly at one point. You have to stalk like a madwoman, and get lucky. My pink was gone moments after I ordered.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

StillPooh... you gave me the bug... I nervously (but joyfully) just ordered an As is small stanwich in red... its my first As is bag... fingers crossed!


----------



## StillPooh

Gilmoregirl said:


> StillPooh... you gave me the bug... I nervously (but joyfully) just ordered an As is small stanwich in red... its my first As is bag... fingers crossed!



My red one is gorgeous. I feel a little guilty about the natural, cause I know once the pink one gets here, she'll be lucky to see daylight again. Her flamboyant sisters are much more appealing!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol! You'll still have an occasional Au naturale day... we all do. That's the only time I break out a black bag lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> StillPooh... you gave me the bug... I nervously (but joyfully) just ordered an As is small stanwich in red... its my first As is bag... fingers crossed!




I think you snatched the red Stanwich from me. . It was there one minute and gone the next!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Sorry! Lol but you have that gorgeous red toledo, so I don't feel so bad


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think you snatched the red Stanwich from me. . It was there one minute and gone the next!


You gotta throw 'em in your cart the second you see them! They'll stay there safely for one hour (or longer, if you cart juggle like me  while you make up your mind.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> You gotta throw 'em in your cart the second you see them! They'll stay there safely for one hour (or longer, if you cart juggle like me  while you make up your mind.




Ahhhhh... Smart lady! I just learned something.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry! Lol but you have that gorgeous red toledo, so I don't feel so bad




Lol... Cold!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I really AM sorry lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I really AM sorry lol




Oh no... I was kidding!  I'm on a bag freeze anyway. I'm happy just admiring yours when it comes in


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> StillPooh... you gave me the bug... I nervously (but joyfully) just ordered an As is small stanwich in red... its my first As is bag... fingers crossed!




Got my fingers crossed!  I hope you get a good one.  woo Hoo!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ty! Me too lol


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Don't give up hope. I did see a Violet As Is Bristol pop up briefly at one point. You have to stalk like a madwoman, and get lucky. My pink was gone moments after I ordered.




I just snagged a violet small satchel!  As is, so more fingers crossed.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I just snagged a violet small satchel!  As is, so more fingers crossed.



She shoots, she scores!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> She shoots, she scores!




.....and the horn sounds......!  Woo Hoo. I can't wait to see everyone's as is reveals and reviews.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm so nervous lol I hope we get good ones. I'm not expecting perfection, but I'd like to get as close to it as possible lol


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> .....and the horn sounds......!  Woo Hoo. I can't wait to see everyone's *as is reveals and reviews*.


 That should be the thread title, started by whoever gets hers first!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just snagged a violet small satchel!  As is, so more fingers crossed.




Yay!!! That's awesome!!! You finally got your hands on one. I can't wait to see you alls reveals.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm so nervous lol I hope we get good ones. I'm not expecting perfection, but I'd like to get as close to it as possible lol




Don't be surprised if you get one brand new and still in its wrap. My as is pink chevron tote arrived in perfect condition with all pieces. The cosmetic pouch hadn't even been unwrapped. Sometimes you get lucky. I hope we all get lucky.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!! That's awesome!!! You finally got your hands on one. I can't wait to see you alls reveals.




Thanks! I sure did. Little bag ban voices in my head rationalized with easy pay.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> That should be the thread title, started by whoever gets hers first!




You got it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! I sure did. Little bag ban voices in my head rationalized with easy pay.




Lol... Just checked the Q. The Stanwich is back on "as is". They have red and natural... And on easy pay. This is killing me.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... I was kidding!  I'm on a bag freeze anyway. I'm happy just admiring yours when it comes in




Red Stanwich in as is available now!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Just checked the Q. The Stanwich is back on "as is". They have red and natural... And on easy pay. This is killing me.




Sorry, I didn't see this post when I posted the one above. I was so anxious to tell you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, I didn't see this post when I posted the one above. I was so anxious to tell you!




Oh, No problem girl!  When it comes to good deals, a Dooneynista doesn't mind the overkill. . I'm so close to hitting the " quick buy" button. I want both colors but know I can't do that... Dang bag freeze. But then I say... If you're gonna break the rules, go for the gusto. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, No problem girl!  When it comes to good deals, a Dooneynista doesn't mind the overkill. . I'm so close to hitting the " quick buy" button. I want both colors but know I can't do that... Dang bag freeze. But then I say... If you're gonna break the rules, go for the gusto. Lol.




Do it...do it....do it!  You can always send them back. And it's easy a pay.... I don't want to be a bad influence though. I felt so guilty pressing the button, but I figure they won't be on easy pay for much longer so why not? I just need to see it IRL.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Did you do it???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Do it...do it....do it!  You can always send them back. And it's easy a pay.... I don't want to be a bad influence though. I felt so guilty pressing the button, but I figure they won't be on easy pay for much longer so why not? I just need to see it IRL.




Fortunately, they both were gone when I went back and checked an hour later. That's probably a good thing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Did you do it???




No, they were both gone when I went back to check. I should have put them in my cart while trying to decide. . Now I really want them. Go figure!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Awe girl I'm sorry. Keep checking, I'm sure there are going to be more. It's only been a week or so since they last aired


----------



## alansgail

Does anyone know if the Dooney Leisure shopper tote has a zipper closure across the top? It says it does in it's description but it's so hard to see it in their photos.....I wish they showed more of the details. My dh said he'd buy me a bag for Mother's Day so I'm trying to decide. I know I want one of the 1975 signature style totes or satchels in the coated cotton in T-moro.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Does anyone know if the Dooney Leisure shopper tote has a zipper closure across the top? It says it does in it's description but it's so hard to see it in their photos.....I wish they showed more of the details. My dh said he'd buy me a bag for Mother's Day so I'm trying to decide. I know I want one of the 1975 signature style totes or satchels in the coated cotton in T-moro.
> Thanks for any help!




Yes, the Leisure Shopper has a zipper closure. I have the other T-Moro Biscuit Shopper/Tote and it has a magnetic snap closure and it's shaped slightly different.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The zipper is hard to see because it actually folds against the side of the bag when opened, so it won't get in the way


----------



## alansgail

Gilmoregirl said:


> The zipper is hard to see because it actually folds against the side of the bag when opened, so it won't get in the way


Thanks ladies, now I just need to decide on a size but I'm leaning towards one of the larger of these bags. Is that the Leisure shopper? I don't think they show any other bags like this that are bigger.
Do any of you own the Vanessa? Is that a good size bag?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Thanks ladies, now I just need to decide on a size but I'm leaning towards one of the larger of these bags. Is that the Leisure shopper? I don't think they show any other bags like this that are bigger.
> Do any of you own the Vanessa? Is that a good size bag?




What exactly are you looking to use the bag for?


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> What exactly are you looking to use the bag for?


I want it for an everyday kind of bag when I'm just out running errands, etc. I thought one of these signature bags would be great and I love the look. I also like the look of a larger more substantial bag, I would also take it on vacation.
I wish Dooney would show these on a model!
Thanks for the help......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> I want it for an everyday kind of bag when I'm just out running errands, etc. I thought one of these signature bags would be great and I love the look. I also like the look of a larger more substantial bag, I would also take it on vacation.
> I wish Dooney would show these on a model!
> Thanks for the help......





Ahh ok... I think the Leisure style bags would be perfect. It's also carefree and you still get the Dooney stylish look.  That's exactly what I use mine for... Errands when I just want to stuff mail in to go to the post office or a quick run to Target, etc. I'm not a tote kinda girl but this is one of my favorite shoulder bags. It's so comfy on the shoulder and easy to grab and go. 

I took some different angle shots of mine for you. I think this is in the same family of what you are looking for and can give you a real life idea. It has a magnetic snap closure that's very secure. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahh ok... I think the Leisure style bags would be perfect. It's also carefree and you still get the Dooney stylish look.  That's exactly what I use mine for... Errands when I just want to stuff mail in to go to the post office or a quick run to Target, etc. I'm not a tote kinda girl but this is one of my favorite shoulder bags. It's so comfy on the shoulder and easy to grab and go.
> 
> I took some different angle shots of mine for you. I think this is in the same family of what you are looking for and can give you a real life idea. It has a magnetic snap closure that's very secure.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 2611590
> View attachment 2611589
> View attachment 2611590
> View attachment 2611593
> View attachment 2611594
> View attachment 2611595


Oh my goodness, how nice are you?!! Thanks so much for giving me an idea as to the size.
I'm just wishing they had something a bit larger.......that does look like a comfortable bag to carry though.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I also found a pic with a top view showing the zipper closure. Though very roomy, it may be a little smaller than what you are looking to use it for.


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> I also found a pic with a top view showing the zipper closure. Though very roomy, it may be a little smaller than what you are looking to use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611601


Thanks so much for that shot! I'm also looking at the Tassel O-Ring Shopper in the signature print....I love how it's much longer at the top (18" across at the top and 12" across at the bottom). That would make it super easy to get into and I also like the handles that can be worn up higher to the body.....that makes it more comfortable to me.
Dooney measures their bags at the bottom but doesn't really tell you the measurement at the top which would be helpful. I found those measurements on the same bag on ebay that someone is selling NWT.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Small stanwich back up on as is in red and t'moro... just sayin


----------



## StillPooh

Gilmoregirl said:


> Small stanwich back up on as is in red and t'moro... just sayin



And full size in natural, red and t-moro!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> And full size in natural, red and t-moro!




I don't see natural!! I only see red. Maybe I'm too excited. Checking again.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I don't see natural!! I only see red. Maybe I'm too excited. Checking again.




I just saw all here a few minutes ago.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Does anyone know if the Dooney Leisure shopper tote has a zipper closure across the top? It says it does in it's description but it's so hard to see it in their photos.....I wish they showed more of the details. My dh said he'd buy me a bag for Mother's Day so I'm trying to decide. I know I want one of the 1975 signature style totes or satchels in the coated cotton in T-moro.
> Thanks for any help!




How nice of DH. .


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> How nice of DH. .


Yes, my dh is a sweetie for sure!


----------



## StillPooh

Just a reminder that the Dooney Days event at QVC is ending today, and with it the Easy Pay on "As Is" bags. So if you've been on the fence, now's the time to jump!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks for the reminder!  Just scored this as is on 4 EP in baby pink!!!


----------



## StillPooh

elbgrl said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  Just scored this as is on 4 EP in baby pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612322



Woohoo! Can't wait to see her! My baby pink as is Stanwich will hopefully be shipping soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  Just scored this as is on 4 EP in baby pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612322




Oh my... That's gonna be so beautiful. I love the flap over bag. Very rich looking.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks girls, incredible luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  Just scored this as is on 4 EP in baby pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612322




Very cute! Congrats. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Twoboyz

For the life of me I can't find the thread where I was talking about going to the outlet with my sister for her first Dooney.  I'll just have to post it here, sorry.  She did see what I've been talking about as far as Dooney quality, but she just wasn't ready to make a purchase. Nothing really met her needs as far as functionality. She almost got the Toledo small winged shopper. They had a nice black one, but she was afraid the straps were too short. She said next time she'll be more ready.  it was fun though. I wish I could post the picture of her 12 year old $30 purse that was once stolen and spent the night under a car in the rain, but I'm afraid I can't here.  

Nebo, I think you were interested in the large nylon dome satchel. (I hope I'm getting this right). They had them for 40% off and today they had an extra $25 on everything, but the clearance items. I tried to snap a quick picture on the down low 



They had one baby pink double pocket florentine satchel at 30% off and they had a violet Bristol satchel at 30% off. Finally pink and violet make an appearance at the outlet. Woo hoo!  No pink stanwich's though .  I have to believe they will show up soon. 

I kind of took a liking to the T-Moro smith bag, but it was only 30% off and a bit pricey for me. I had to walk away.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh no!!! You weren't convincing enough. . Haha. I think for women who "normally" don't spend a lot of money on bags have a hard time choosing something more pricier. My mom is that way. I just recently gave her 4 of my bags that I rarely carry but for Mother's Day I told her to go to QVC and pick out something and she couldn't. Something was wrong with every bag. Lol. Now, she gets compliments and says "I didn't realize how much people notice your bag". 

Well maybe next time she will see something that fits her lifestyle.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! You weren't convincing enough. . Haha. I think for women who "normally" don't spend a lot of money on bags have a hard time choosing something more pricier. My mom is that way. I just recently gave her 4 of my bags that I rarely carry but for Mother's Day I told her to go to QVC and pick out something and she couldn't. Something was wrong with every bag. Lol. Now, she gets compliments and says "I didn't realize how much people notice your bag".
> 
> Well maybe next time she will see something that fits her lifestyle.



Well, she went back home to Indy and we were texting.  She's starting to regret not getting it.  Lol.  However I texted her a picture of my red stanwich and she really liked it.  Now she thinks she wants the stanwich.  (sigh)  I just don't know how a flo carried as an everyday bag in midwestern weather will work.  She'll have to find a pebbly one and condition and spray really well.  I told her to look at the QVC videos to get a better idea of how the bag looks.  We'll see how her next trip up goes. I think she will find the same thing your mom found with the Dooney's you gave her.  That was nice of you to send her on a QVC shopping spree.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well, she went back home to Indy and we were texting.  She's starting to regret not getting it.  Lol.  However I texted her a picture of my red stanwich and she really liked it.  Now she thinks she wants the stanwich.  (sigh)  I just don't know how a flo carried as an everyday bag in midwestern weather will work.  She'll have to find a pebbly one and condition and spray really well.  I told her to look at the QVC videos to get a better idea of how the bag looks.  We'll see how her next trip up goes. I think she will find the same thing your mom found with the Dooney's you gave her.  That was nice of you to send her on a QVC shopping spree.





I think she will love the Stanwich but it may be a little too high maintenance for her first bag. Maybe a Dillen Satchel? Dooney has lots of options so I'm sure she'll find something. 

Yeah, my mom didn't find anything. &#128515;  and &#128532; at the same time. I did that to help with my urge of breaking my bag freeze. I thought maybe if I got her something, it would not justify me getting something. Not sure if it will work due to all of the good deals out there.  Sighing!!


----------



## Twoboyz

$148
Yeah, my mom didn't find anything. &#128515;  and &#128532; at the same time. I did that to help with my urge of breaking my bag freeze. I thought maybe if I got her something, it would not justify me getting something. Not sure if it will work due to all of the good deals out there.  Sighing!![/QUOTE]

I know, it's so hard with the deals!  I still keep wanting to call ******* and see what's left in flo satchels at 65% off, but I need to stop.  I have enough for now.  I tried on the Chelsea Dillen in Geranium and it was so cute!  It would have been just over $150 with tax.  But again, I need to stop.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> $148
> 
> Yeah, my mom didn't find anything. &#128515;  and &#128532; at the same time. I did that to help with my urge of breaking my bag freeze. I thought maybe if I got her something, it would not justify me getting something. Not sure if it will work due to all of the good deals out there.  Sighing!!





I know, it's so hard with the deals!  I still keep wanting to call ******* and see what's left in flo satchels at 65% off, but I need to stop.  I have enough for now.  I tried on the Chelsea Dillen in Geranium and it was so cute!  It would have been just over $150 with tax.  But again, I need to stop.[/QUOTE]



That's a great price for the large Flo. I agree... I don't need another bag. I'm actually pretty content with what I have so far. I have all the colors/styles I want for now. Anything now is just being greedy and out of control... But it's fun.


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think she will love the Stanwich but it may be a little too high maintenance for her first bag.


Why high maintenance? Admittedly, I have only had mine since March. But other than not carrying them in rain showers, I don't baby them at all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> Why high maintenance? Admittedly, I have only had mine since March. But other than not carrying them in rain showers, I don't baby them at all.




"High Maintenance" meaning scratches, weather, stains and importantly wear and tear for someone who will use it everyday for many years to come without it looking beat up in 6 months. I just think a Dillen or Pebbled Leather or All Weather Leather would hold up better for someone like TwoBoyz described. My comment wasn't a general comment, only for TwoBoyz situation.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Why high maintenance? Admittedly, I have only had mine since March. But other than not carrying them in rain showers, I don't baby them at all.



I think since she only owns one purse and hasn't bought a new one in 12 years, she needs to get one that's for everyday.  If it's raining, she's not going to switch out her purse.  That's the only reason I was thinking a Dillen would be the perfect first bag.  The T-moro Stanwich they had there was very pebbly.  I bet with conditioning and Apple Guard spray it might hold up similar to a Dillen though.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I agree... florentine wouldn't really be presentable after spending a night under a car in the rain... lol

I gave my mother ONE Dooney. And was MORTIFIED at what that bag looked like in a few months. And that bag was coated cotton. I could never do that to a Florentine lol now I give her Coach outlet bags


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, I think you were interested in the large nylon dome satchel. (I hope I'm getting this right). They had them for 40% off and today they had an extra $25 on everything, but the clearance items. I tried to snap a quick picture on the down low
> View attachment 2612610
> 
> 
> .



Thank you darling! I appreciate this so much! That is a good deal on nylon bags!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I know, it's so hard with the deals!  I still keep wanting to call ******* and see what's left in flo satchels at 65% off, but I need to stop.  I have enough for now.  I tried on the Chelsea Dillen in Geranium and it was so cute!  It would have been just over $150 with tax.  But again, I need to stop.



This forum helps me out with putting breaks on bags for a little while. I just enjoy everybody's pictures and enthusiasm 

Chelsea in Geranium, oh my.. that was tempting.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you darling! I appreciate this so much! That is a good deal on nylon bags!




They also had some slightly larger (not sure of the style name) in the 65% off section. They were up high on the top shelf so I couldn't reach. Those might make nice gym bags. I really liked the nylon smith bags. They seem a little smaller than the florentine and seem so comfortable to carry. I almost wish I had gotten that one instead of my nylon large satchel. It's $102. Very cute.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> she only owns one purse and hasn't bought a new one in 12 years


I can't even conceive of that! I was getting a new bag every year (for Easter) by the time I was three.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> I can't even conceive of that! I was getting a new bag every year (for Easter) by the time I was three.




I know it's crazy!  On the other hand she thinks I'm crazy. So you were raised lovin' bags  I always liked them as well but it didn't start for me until I got my first Le Sportsac in Jr. High. I purchased it with my own money from my first job at a small drugstore.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I know it's crazy!  On the other hand she thinks I'm crazy. So you were raised lovin' bags  I always liked them as well but it didn't start for me until I got my first Le Sportsac in Jr. High. I purchased it with my own money from my first job at a small drugstore.



I've always loved them, but never splurged on one costing more than $100 until I turned 40 and bought my first Dooney. I've never looked back.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> I've always loved them, but never splurged on one costing more than $100 until I turned 40 and bought my first Dooney. I've never looked back.




My first was that classic Black
Coach bag from Marshall Fields in High School. Everyone was carrying them. It was around $200 and I also purchased it with my own money. I think my parents would have freaked had they known I spent that much on a purse.  Back in those days I was happy having one bag for a couple years.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh! The black signature duffle?? Had the tassle thingy?? With the outside zipper? Lol that was my first "real" purse too


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh! The black signature duffle?? Had the tassle thingy?? With the outside zipper? Lol that was my first "real" purse too



Yup, I think so.  I can't even remember...  That's pretty bad....:shame:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Signature soft duffle... I think... LOVED that bag to death lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> For the life of me I can't find the thread where I was talking about going to the outlet with my sister for her first Dooney.  I'll just have to post it here, sorry.  She did see what I've been talking about as far as Dooney quality, but she just wasn't ready to make a purchase. Nothing really met her needs as far as functionality. She almost got the Toledo small winged shopper. They had a nice black one, but she was afraid the straps were too short. She said next time she'll be more ready.  it was fun though. I wish I could post the picture of her 12 year old $30 purse that was once stolen and spent the night under a car in the rain, but I'm afraid I can't here.
> 
> Nebo, I think you were interested in the large nylon dome satchel. (I hope I'm getting this right). They had them for 40% off and today they had an extra $25 on everything, but the clearance items. I tried to snap a quick picture on the down low
> View attachment 2612610
> 
> 
> They had one baby pink double pocket florentine satchel at 30% off and they had a violet Bristol satchel at 30% off. Finally pink and violet make an appearance at the outlet. Woo hoo!  No pink stanwich's though .  I have to believe they will show up soon.
> 
> I kind of took a liking to the T-Moro smith bag, but it was only 30% off and a bit pricey for me. I had to walk away.



My sister-in-law is that way. I have to buy her the bag and then she still gets mad that I spent too much money. Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> I think since she only owns one purse and hasn't bought a new one in 12 years, she needs to get one that's for everyday.  If it's raining, she's not going to switch out her purse.  That's the only reason I was thinking a Dillen would be the perfect first bag.  The T-moro Stanwich they had there was very pebbly.  I bet with conditioning and Apple Guard spray it might hold up similar to a Dillen though.



My dillen barrel bag took a beating on the boat on Saturday. The winds were high and it got splashed with ocean water, but she still looks brand new and good!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AuntJulie said:


> My dillen barrel bag took a beating on the boat on Saturday. The winds were high and it got splashed with ocean water, but she still looks brand new and good!




Dillen is so durable and carefree. Glad she stood the test of time.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Guess who's going to be stalking UPS tomorrow for her as is red stanwich!?!? :thumbup:  this girl! Woot!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Guess who's going to be stalking UPS tomorrow for her as is red stanwich!?!? :thumbup:  this girl! Woot!




Woot, Woot!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Guess who's going to be stalking UPS tomorrow for her as is red stanwich!?!? :thumbup:  this girl! Woot!




Yay!  And I'll be stalking here waiting to see it!


----------



## StillPooh

Gilmoregirl said:


> Guess who's going to be stalking UPS tomorrow for her as is red stanwich!?!? :thumbup:  this girl! Woot!



My As Is pink Stanwich is out for delivery too, and I won't be home before DH today.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

he usually doesn't deliver until around 3 CST but I will take pics as soon as she arrives


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> My As Is pink Stanwich is out for delivery too, and I won't be home before DH today.




My as is small violet Flo is out for delivery! I'm working from home today, but I have to go meet my DS's at the orthodontist at 4:00 and then straight to PT at 5:00. Sometimes ups comes in the morning and sometimes around 5:00. Crossing my fingers for morning. I might be in trouble..... 

So exciting we are all expecting on the same day!!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> So exciting we are all expecting on the same day!!



Whoever gets theirs first needs to start the *QVC As Is Reveals & Reviews* thread!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ooh! Good plan... I already figured I would take pics as I'm unboxing  (I can't do a video, I have a voice for silent movies lol) that way anyone else who has never done it can see what to expect (be it good or bad lol)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillPooh said:


> Whoever gets theirs first needs to start the *QVC As Is Reveals & Reviews* thread!


 
Great thread to start


----------



## Twoboyz

Mine is here. I can start the thread.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Do it!


----------



## lurkernomore

So I made it to Vero Beach this past weekend, and they had tons of bags...but they don't ship!I probably would have bought two (or three) if they could have shipped them, but I only had a carry-on, so I left empty-handed. I took some pics, but for some reason my new phone and photobucket aren't getting along, so I can only post one spy pic for now. I love the green croc north/south tote, and she definitely would have gone home with me....oh well.


----------



## StillPooh

lurkernomore said:


> So I made it to Vero Beach this past weekend, and they had tons of bags...but they don't ship!I probably would have bought two (or three) if they could have shipped them, but I only had a carry-on, so I left empty-handed.



Waaaah! You could have taken them to a UPS store and had them ship them for you! :cry:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lurkernomore said:


> So I made it to Vero Beach this past weekend, and they had tons of bags...but they don't ship!I probably would have bought two (or three) if they could have shipped them, but I only had a carry-on, so I left empty-handed. I took some pics, but for some reason my new phone and photobucket aren't getting along, so I can only post one spy pic for now. I love the green croc north/south tote, and she definitely would have gone home with me....oh well.




I see that Taupe Croco Fino Satchel hiding back there. Yummy!!!! It sucks that they don't ship. I wonder why some stores ship and others do not? Also why some bags are shippable and some not.


----------



## seton

lurkernomore said:


> So I made it to Vero Beach this past weekend, and they had tons of bags...but they don't ship!I probably would have bought two (or three) if they could have shipped them, but I only had a carry-on, so I left empty-handed. I took some pics, but for some reason my new phone and photobucket aren't getting along, so I can only post one spy pic for now. I love the green croc north/south tote, and she definitely would have gone home with me....oh well.



wow, so many bags looking for a good home  . . .


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I see that Taupe Croco Fino hiding back there. Yummy!!!! It sucks that they don't ship. I wonder why some stores ship and others do not? Also why some bags are shippable and some not.




I was so tempted to get the taupe Croco fino satchel on Sunday. They had one at my outlet! I just couldn't do it since I already have one and I don't carry her that much.  Good question about the shipping. When I was talking to the store manager of ******* I mentioned that some outlets don't ship. She said that's not true. All of them ship. So there is a little discrepancy in information.


----------



## Twoboyz

lurkernomore said:


> So I made it to Vero Beach this past weekend, and they had tons of bags...but they don't ship!I probably would have bought two (or three) if they could have shipped them, but I only had a carry-on, so I left empty-handed. I took some pics, but for some reason my new phone and photobucket aren't getting along, so I can only post one spy pic for now. I love the green croc north/south tote, and she definitely would have gone home with me....oh well.




Oh my gosh!  It must have been so hard to leave there with nothing!! I'm thinking that green Croco would have packed flat


----------



## lurkernomore

StillPooh said:


> Waaaah! You could have taken them to a UPS store and had them ship them for you! :cry:



I was only in Florida for a short visit for Mother's Day....



PcanTannedBty said:


> I see that Taupe Croco Fino Satchel hiding back there. Yummy!!!! It sucks that they don't ship. I wonder why some stores ship and others do not? Also why some bags are shippable and some not.



I know...I went in and casually asked because I assumed they did. The SA actually said someone else had asked earlier in the day about shipping...hmmm...so two sales were lost by noon?



seton said:


> wow, so many bags looking for a good home  . . .



my home would have been a good home!

Oh, and the store smelled amazing - the leather smell was intoxicating!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lurkernomore said:


> I was only in Florida for a short visit for Mother's Day....
> 
> 
> 
> I know...I went in and casually asked because I assumed they did. The SA actually said someone else had asked earlier in the day about shipping...hmmm...so two sales were lost by noon?
> 
> 
> 
> my home would have been a good home!
> 
> Oh, and the store smelled amazing - the leather smell was intoxicating!




Yeah, I think that's crazy that some ship and others don't. Humm. It will boost their sales tremendously. From all the bags that's been purchased /shipped from this forum, I'm sure they've exceeded their annual sales already. Lol.


----------



## gianelle

lurkernomore said:


> So I made it to Vero Beach this past weekend, and they had tons of bags...but they don't ship!I probably would have bought two (or three) if they could have shipped them, but I only had a carry-on, so I left empty-handed. I took some pics, but for some reason my new phone and photobucket aren't getting along, so I can only post one spy pic for now. I love the green croc north/south tote, and she definitely would have gone home with me....oh well.


Please post more pics if you can get your phone to cooperate


----------



## lurkernomore

I got the other pics to load - they are both the same area, but different angles...

edit - well, pretty much the same pic, but purse porn is purse porn...right?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

We're going to Disney World next year... hubby asks if I want to drive or fly... if that's what I'll find at the outlet we are DRIVING lol


----------



## Twoboyz

That is a lot of gorgeous crammed in one little alcove.  wow they have a lot of bags?0!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> That is a lot of gorgeous crammed in one little alcove.  wow they have a lot of bags?0!




They really do. Lol. Was just thinking that. Dang!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lurkernomore said:


> I got the other pics to load - they are both the same area, but different angles...
> 
> edit - well, pretty much the same pic, but purse porn is purse porn...right?




 Wow!!! They have lots of inventory. I've never seen bags stacked on top of bags. Heavenly!!!


----------



## Nebo

Those large hobos and croco's- yum yum. as far as shipping goes, I think every store can ship but only certain styles and colors. Today one of the girls in the outlet said- I can ship it , if it comes up in my system. I already knew they can ship flo satchels, but I waited for her to check anyway.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I was only in Florida for a short visit for Mother's Day....
> 
> 
> 
> I know...I went in and casually asked because I assumed they did. The SA actually said someone else had asked earlier in the day about shipping...hmmm...so two sales were lost by noon?
> 
> 
> 
> my home would have been a good home!
> 
> Oh, and the store smelled amazing - the leather smell was intoxicating!


 
GF you should have then told them well order from warehouse or another store - they will ship - I bet her tune would have changed


----------



## Nebo

Do you ladies know if they have patent drawstring in the outlets? Or is that style too new to be in the outlets? The full price is not bad as well, but if there is a deal to be snatched ...

I've seen them in Dillards and in the white/navy or white/black combo they are adorable. Geranium was also yummy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Do you ladies know if they have patent drawstring in the outlets? Or is that style too new to be in the outlets? The full price is not bad as well, but if there is a deal to be snatched ...
> 
> I've seen them in Dillards and in the white/navy or white/black combo they are adorable. Geranium was also yummy.




I haven't seen then in the outlets yet. I think they are too new. The SA at my outlet says they gets bags 2-3 months after release. 

I agree... The patent drawstrings are so cute. I try on the black/white every time I go to Macy's. It's a teeny weeny bit to small for me but it's gorgeous. Even though it's small (in my opinion), It would still be one I would purchase. $198 retail isn't bad at all for such a beautiful bag. It would be so cute with a little strapless maxi dress.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I haven't seen then in the outlets yet. I think they are too new. The SA at my outlet says they gets bags 2-3 months after release.
> 
> I agree... The patent drawstrings are so cute. I try on the black/white every time I go to Macy's. It's a teeny weeny bit to small for me but it's gorgeous. Even though it's small (in my opinion), It would still be one I would purchase. $198 retail isn't bad at all for such a beautiful bag. It would be so cute with a little strapless maxi dress.




Exactly! They are roomy on the inside, but wouldnt fit a lot of chunky stuff. I eventually want to add a patent to my collection and I think this one would be perfect. Its fun, classy, maritime bag. I' ve just seen a qvc video of them and heavent even noticed IRL the cute little heart charm- how adorable!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Marchesa 65%
Oberland 70%
Canvas 70% - CJ
Dillen with tan IVY ONLY 65%
Quilted and reg nubuck 70%
Quilted Florentine 70%
French blue Alto 65%


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oooohhh


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marchesa 65%
> Oberland 70%
> Canvas 70% - CJ
> Dillen with tan IVY ONLY 65%
> Quilted and reg nubuck 70%
> Quilted Florentine 70%
> French blue Alto 65%


 

These prices are amazing!  Thanks for posting them!

BTW, the Macy's ICONS (online code) for 25% off works on Dooneys, etc, both online and in the stores.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

lurkernomore said:


> I got the other pics to load - they are both the same area, but different angles...
> 
> edit - well, pretty much the same pic, but purse porn is purse porn...right?


 
Oh my....I'd be struck with indecision.     But very, very happy!!  

Thanks for the great visual visit to the outlet store!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Do you ladies know if they have patent drawstring in the outlets? Or is that style too new to be in the outlets? The full price is not bad as well, but if there is a deal to be snatched ...
> 
> I've seen them in Dillards and in the white/navy or white/black combo they are adorable. Geranium was also yummy.




Yes!  They have them at the Aurora IL outlet. I saw them show up about a month ago when all the zip zips showed up. I love the white one. Very cute. I tried it on . I believe they were 30% off. I don't know if it's a shipable item, but it might be worth checking.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> These prices are amazing!  Thanks for posting them!
> 
> BTW, the Macy's ICONS (online code) for 25% off works on Dooneys, etc, both online and in the stores.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sue
you are welcome


----------



## Gilmoregirl

StillWG said:


> These prices are amazing!  Thanks for posting them!
> 
> BTW, the Macy's ICONS (online code) for 25% off works on Dooneys, etc, both online and in the stores.
> 
> 
> Sue



Oh no... and they have the blue toledo... oi


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GF you should have then told them well order from warehouse or another store - they will ship - I bet her tune would have changed




Someday we _*will*_ go shopping together - you are on my bucket list!:lolots:


----------



## lurkernomore

StillWG said:


> Oh my....I'd be struck with indecision.     But very, very happy!!
> 
> Thanks for the great visual visit to the outlet store!
> 
> 
> Sue




no prob! Although I wish I had a reveal, or two, or three to share!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Someday we _*will*_ go shopping together - you are on my bucket list!:lolots:



Lololol u cray


----------



## Twoboyz

Just to let everyone know, in case you didn't get the email, the extra $25 off at outlet stores is good through the 21st. It excludes clearance items and can't be combined with any other offer.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

just a big thank you to all who posted about the ******* outlet!! 

got a super great deal, and allison was so nice!! and then a nice note from jill the manager too!!

am a happy pursie!!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Can I get the numbers to the ******* outlet and Regarding outlets? I am hoping to find a Kingston in a sale color


----------



## handbaghuntress

Lol meant Reading outlet darn auto correct


----------



## crazyforcoach09

handbaghuntress said:


> Can I get the numbers to the ******* outlet and Regarding outlets? I am hoping to find a Kingston in a sale color


 Reading: 610 375 7668

DE is another great one - Anastia  Lacy or Jamie  (302) 645-8830


----------



## AuntJulie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Reading: 610 375 7668
> 
> DE is another great one - Anastia  Lacy or Jamie  (302) 645-8830




You are always so nice and helpful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> You are always so nice and helpful.


 

Well, thank you lady


----------



## AuntJulie

Does anyone know if the Camilla or orange or green dillen satchel is on sale at an outlet?


----------



## handbaghuntress

Thanks so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AuntJulie said:


> Does anyone know if the Camilla or orange or green dillen satchel is on sale at an outlet?


 
dillen is either 40 or 50


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Can I get the numbers to the ******* outlet and Regarding outlets? I am hoping to find a Kingston in a sale color




Here is the number to ******* 
860-669-3559
Good luck!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Thank you, calling tomorrow too busy today.


----------



## seton

I was at Lord and Taylor and took some pix.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

70% off and outlet 
Calf, Snake croco and Crocofino


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks.  Are they the ones running the 70% sale?


Calf, Snake, Croco and Crocofino went to 70% off   Bit those ate just the new  mrkdwns. They had more   They open 9 EST


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's is having their pre-sale for the June 4 VIP sale.  Some bags are marked 25% off, then an additional 25% for the VIP.


----------



## Nebo

In Dillards today- those cute drawstring bags-138$. A whole lot of Dooneys on 30% off - the only ones that were not were zip zips, Chelsea and some totes.


----------



## Di 623

Macy's friends and family started online today, 25% off, promo code FRIEND


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Update. 
$79. Can be shipped
Style# C660W
Colors:
white/yellow, white/pink, white/navy
pink/navy, pink/yellow, pink/green
tan/green, tan/pink, tan/navy
navy/green, navy/navy


----------



## sheila_c

I was so happy to see CforC posting the outlet deals. She inspired me to call the one closest to me in San Marcos, Texas. Unfortunately, they don't seem as helpful as the other locations in this post.

Here are the 65% off sales in San Marcos as of 6/6/14:

White Lilac Lee Tote
Item FW41B
Final price:  $58.80 (65% off)
Pictured here on this ended eBay auction: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-FW41B-white-lilac-Lee-Tote-/331211448139

All items in the Marchesa line
65% off
She stated they have several of everything from this line. 
She also advised this line was exclusively made for the outlets.

I specifically asked about this, so I'll add it:

Marchesa Double-Belted Tote
Item BF98
$114.00 (65% off)
Pictured here on QVC:
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Marchesa-Leather-Double-Buckle-Tote-Bag.product.A3765.html

ETA:  This store also ships.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Has of yesterday these were remaining in 940
Flo satchels reg 
65% off available for shipping:
Crimson
Kelly green
Ivy
Ocean blue
Orange
Raspberry
Salmon
Strawberry
Teal


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The Q just marked the Stanwich on clearance... down $54 to $314... That really cinches my girdle lol wonder if I can get a price match?? And it's Easy Does it day ladies...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm out "window" (literally) shopping today in Dillard's and most all these bags (except the Bristol and totes) are 30% off. Some are even marked down more. The Drawstring was marked down to $138.60. They had a bigger selection but I started getting scared because the sales guy was hounding me. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## gatorgirl07

INDRIDCOLD said:


> hi what store are these at. Im interested in crimson and ivy. thanks



I don't know about the rest of the outlets, but Reading still has crimson at 65% off.......(610) 375-7668


----------



## Nebo

Called the outlet today, just to snoop a little.

Zip zip satchels are 40%, which brings them to 118.80$. They are not available for shipping, so lucky ladies who live close to the outlets, might find this interesting.

Croco fino is still 65 or 70% off, she wasnt sure. Will ship.

They didnt have any more medium pocket satchels at  65%, just 30% off.

Dillen satchels available for shipping, some colors are 50%. I asked about white, small- 40% off.

Small flos- some salmons and teals at 65%. If  you are looking for a summer bag, go with salmon. If I didnt have it in the medium pocket style, I would get it in the small satchel- awesome color.


----------



## Di 623

Patent leather zip-zip satchels are $129 @ ilovedooney.com


----------



## Ms.Library

Hautelook is featuring Dooney & Bourke today.  Rose Garden satchels at $119.97, Rose Garden Shoppers $109.97, Medium pocket satchels $169.97 and many assorted other handbags and wallets.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine. Navy. Bone. Baby pink n violet 50 off. Waitin for email to see if they can b shipped


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Salmon, Ivy, Crimson, Ocean still can be ordered from warehouse at 65 off in 940.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Florentine. Navy. Bone. Baby pink n violet 50 off. Waitin for email to see if they can b shipped


Update. Above colors are temporary at this percentage off.


----------



## arsley2988

I just ordered my first Dooney & Bourke bag (thanks to this thread and a glass of wine). I called the DE outlet and spoke with Lacey - she had the available colors left of the small florentine satchel at 65% off - strawberry, ivy, ocean blue, salmon, and orange.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Dillard's is having a sale on clearanced items: Items that are marked down to 30% off and take an additional 30% off. Sale valid online and in stores. Cardholders shop a day early.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I called my outlet(s) yesterday and found out a sneak peak of the July 4th sales... Not set in stone but the SA was pretty confident. 

Take an extra 20-25% off of all sale items, including clearance. OUTLET ONLY, not applicable to online orders.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Red, white and blue sale starts on July 2nd. Take an additional 25% off
shades of red, white and blue. Excludes clearance (anything that's 50%
and up). But this will be an In-store promotion only.


----------



## Nebo

Called ******* outlet. This is valid for the currently available stock everywhere in 50 and 65% off for the following styles:

FLO SMALL SATCHEL - 65% OFF - teal, ivy
                                     50% off    - navy, taupe

FLO MEDIUM POCKET SATCHEL 65% off in ivy, 50% off in taupe

FLO REGULAR SATCHEL  65% off in ivy, 50 % off in navy and taupe

SMITH FLO-  50% off in navy, taupe

FLO TWIST STRAP HOBO- 50% off in ivy and navy, 65% off in raspberry. They also had couple of pink ones at 50 % off.

All of these are available for phone order and shipping.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Called ******* outlet. This is valid for the currently available stock everywhere in 50 and 65% off for the following styles:
> 
> FLO SMALL SATCHEL - 65% OFF - teal, ivy
> 50% off    - navy, taupe
> 
> FLO MEDIUM POCKET SATCHEL 65% off in ivy, 50% off in taupe
> 
> FLO REGULAR SATCHEL  65% off in ivy, 50 % off in navy and taupe
> 
> SMITH FLO-  50% off in navy, taupe
> 
> FLO TWIST STRAP HOBO- 50% off in ivy and navy, 65% off in raspberry. They also had couple of pink ones at 50 % off.
> 
> All of these are available for phone order and shipping.


Thanks. I was told that all 50 % sale items are included in red white and blue 25 off


----------



## elbgrl

ILoveDooney has $25 off $150 with code AMERICA.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

QVC outlet in Rehoboth Beach, DE has all of their Dooney's for $89.99-July 8-10th
&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;I can't wait&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## StillWG

An email just arrived from dooney.com saying that the code "EXTRA10"  will give you 10% off "specials" !

Happy shopping where ever you are this 4th of July!

:sunnies


Sue


----------



## Weekend shopper

Cabazon, CA outlet has Large Florentine satchels in Navy for 50% off with an additional 25% off.  951- 849- 0566 is the number for Dooney outlet at Cabazon.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Cabazon, CA outlet has Large Florentine satchels in Navy for 50% off with an additional 25% off.  951- 849- 0566 is the number for Dooney outlet at Cabazon.


Extra off is only in store promtions


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Extra off is only in store promtions



Yes, I gave the number in case a member on here lives within driving distance and wants one.  Also forgot to mention that this location has Navy Smith bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New markdowns!!  
Pansy, Rose Garden are now 50% off. 
1975 collection in color WH (white with bisquit trim) is 50% off. Styles 5S919 and 5S723 in all colors are 50% off. 
Dillen 2 (all solid color, NOT with tan trim) is 60% off. 
Python is 65% off. 
These prices should be available to order starting tomorrow!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Still in warhouse at 65 off
 Salmon(CA), Ocean (CA), Crimson (CT)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Small florentine satchel


----------



## Nebo

Called the outlet today:
FLO double pocket satchel 50% off- baby pink, bone, violet
BRISTOL 50%off- baby pink, bone, violet,white with tan trim- 50% off. 65% off are crimson and ocean blue. Keep in mind that newer colors on newer bag styles like Bristol- bone, violet are not shippable from the warehouse, so the store has to have it in, in order to mail it out of the store.
MEDIUM POCKET- baby pink, bone, violet, white with trim are 50%, orange eather 50 or 65% off, crimson, ivy, ocean blue at 65% off. 

FLO drawstring only comes in classic core colors- black, choco brown, chestnut, natural and red and they are all according to that only 30% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New Markdowns  
Outlet Saffiano Collection: colors Orange, Fuchsia, White, Yellow - 50% off, the rest of the colors are still 40% off. 
Dillen 2 Trim: colors White (tan trim), Palomino, Geranium, Cobalt, Teal, Kelly Green, Aegean Blue, Bubble Gum, Apple Green, Sand, Cranberry, Bone, Tangerine, Pink, Sky Blue - 50% off, the rest of the colors are still 40% off.

Pansy and Rose Garden are 60% off all styles and colors.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlets


----------



## MiaBorsa

ILD has Dillen letter carriers for $84.     *CLICK!!*


----------



## hopi

Dillards 40% off sale and clearance using Dillards charge starting at Midnight


----------



## Nebo

Crimson color in Bristol and small satchel are gone for now. They were 65%.
Small satchel still in 65% off- ivy, moss, ocean blue, orange, salmon, strawberry

Medium Annalisa lock sac in pebbled- 40% off- bark, camel, black, t moro

Dillen satchel ( trim )- 60% - desert, bone, white


----------



## lovethatduck

Up to 65 % off seasonal colors at Dooney outlets thru August 28th.  Select colors and styles.


----------



## Coach12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c88e1594d

Nice set for a great price, Free shipping too. Not my auction.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Coach12 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c88e1594d
> 
> Nice set for a great price, Free shipping too. Not my auction.



Cotton and coating are separating by the straps. Pass


----------



## Nebo

Purple calf o ring sac is 89$ in the outlets. 
Embossed retro leather small russel- 104$. Colors should be green, pink, white, orange. Large russel- 118$, only in yellow.
Saffari crossbody retro embossed- 104$ Same colors.


----------



## AuntJulie

Nebo said:


> Purple calf o ring sac is 89$ in the outlets.
> Embossed retro leather small russel- 104$. Colors should be green, pink, white, orange. Large russel- 118$, only in yellow.
> Saffari crossbody retro embossed- 104$ Same colors.



The Riverhead NY store had grass green and kelly green in addition to the pink, orange, and white.  That's the only store I contacted that had kelly green.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Dillen 2 Medium satchel (the one modeled after classic Flo) now on ilovedooney.com for $199. I called DE outlet to see if I could get a better price but the price is still $199. even when placing order thru outlet store. Still, this is the bag I wanted for fall and I'm happy to not have to pay retail for it.


----------



## handbagnovice

If you have Verizon Wireless they have started a rewards program. I browsed the catalog and found that of you use your points you can get Dooneys at a discount. Ex. Med Pocket Satchel retails $318, use 9,600 points and you pay $222. Florentine Satchel retails $398, use 11,600 points and you pay $282. Looks like they only have chestnut. Free shipping.


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's 1-day charity sale on Saturday, August 23.  25% off in store after buying $5 coupon.


----------



## Nebo

Called the outlet:

Florentine styles- colors 50% off- navy and taupe
                        - colors 60% off- violet, bone, baby pink, white
                        - colors 65% off- ocean blue, pink ( in twist strap hobo), salmon


----------



## lovethatduck

Additional 20% off starting 8/22. 

Watch for email this Friday. Does not include clearance items.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Flo 940 satchel shippable from warehouse

50% Off
Navy Blue

60% Off
Baby Pink
Violet

65% off
Ivy
Ocean
Salmon
Strawberry


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Is this going to be at the outlets?  Thanks



Yes!  ADDITIONAL 20% off sale price. 

Does not include CLEARANCE items.  

Starts 8/22.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Does anyone know if this sale will also apply to people like me who do phone orders that are shipped out?



I called just now--It's additional 20% off only on florentines already on sale at 30% off.

Excludes florentines on clearance.

Yes, phone orders taken on shippable bags.


----------



## HeyAP

looks like Macy's is having a pre-sale, 25% off. I know the Westchester Dooney would price match if its the same item.


----------



## lenie

HeyAP said:


> looks like Macy's is having a pre-sale, 25% off. I know the Westchester Dooney would price match if its the same item.




Is this 25% off online too?


----------



## ilikesunshine

lenie said:


> Is this 25% off online too?



Yes, you can order online & get the 25% off on Saturday or you can pre-order in store now & then pick up your bag on Saturday


----------



## Nebo

Florentine double tassel satchel in black is at 50% off, available to be shipped. 199$

Twist strap hobo at 65% off- pink, ocean blue, strawberry, salmon, raspberry, sunflower. 104$


----------



## MiaBorsa

lenie said:


> Is this 25% off online too?



The Macy's sale is the MOD charity thing; one day only on Saturday.  You have to buy a $5 coupon then you can get 25% off.  I called the Westchester Dooney boutique and they matched the 25% off and no coupon, plus free shipping.  I ordered a florentine Chelsea...woohoo!!


----------



## Ahiko

Note to self - Dooney Retail stores have 50% off everything in July.

Next year!


----------



## Bobetta

There's this deal at the retail stores.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

50% off in retail.


----------



## MaryBel

Labor Day sale at the outlets: 20% your entire purchase. Excludes clearance. Ends Sep 1st.


----------



## Bobetta

Why do I have to work tomorrow?? This is at the retail locations. I'm sure it's get there early or don't bother.


----------



## Rarity

Nordstrom Rack is having a sale on Doonies. Ends Sunday.


----------



## Ms.Library

Hautelook has Doonies featured today.


----------



## StillWG

Macy's has an extra 20% off their clearance Dooneys (and other things) on their website today.  Code is "SUNDAY".

I would guess that this is in-store as well.



Sue


----------



## Nebo

If anybody is interested. Caiman Camilla is 50% off in following colors: ivory, green, orange and rouge.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Is that at the outlet?



Yes. I'm sorry. I missed to point that out. The core colors- red, natural, black in this style are not shippable.


----------



## lovethatduck

Macy's Presale going on now. 

Clearance Dooney & Bourke bags  (25% off original price), PLUS additional 25% off presale. Purchase now on presale, pick up Wednesday,  9/17.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nonclearance bags are 25% off presale. Purchase now,  pick up Wednesday, 9/17.

White Zip Zip satchel with tan trim is clearance priced at $148, PLUS additional 25% off presale = $121 with tax included.


----------



## Twoboyz

Also the small Lexington is $119. Lots of colors available.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hmmmm, I was told that the VIP sale is going to be 20% off at Macy's, not 25%.   Has anyone done a presale yet?   Are the presales 25% but the day of the sale 20%?  They have done that before.   

Anyhow, there is an additional 20% off sales and clearance at Macys.com today, so if something you want is on sale you can get another 20% off.  The code is "FAVES."  They also have free shipping.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmmm, I was told that the VIP sale is going to be 20% off at Macy's, not 25%.   Has anyone done a presale yet?   Are the presales 25% but the day of the sale 20%?  They have done that before.
> 
> Anyhow, there is an additional 20% off sales and clearance at Macys.com today, so if something you want is on sale you can get another 20% off.  The code is "FAVES."  They also have free shipping.




Yep, you get 25% if you do the pre-sale or 20% during the event. 
They have done this in the past, although I think not in all the events. I did a pre-sale for a MK Hamilton in aqua, matching wallet, plus a patent Dooney wallet and a Kipling x-body. Waiting for Wednesday to arrive to go and pick them up.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Yep, you get 25% if you do the pre-sale or 20% during the event.
> They have done this in the past, although I think not in all the events. I did a pre-sale for a MK Hamilton in aqua, matching wallet, plus a patent Dooney wallet and a Kipling x-body. Waiting for Wednesday to arrive to go and pick them up.



My presale. Clearance white Zip Zip satchel,  25% off original $198 = $148 less 25% off presale = $111.38 plus tax.  Pick up Wednesday. 

Nonclearance bags on presale, 25% off, pick up Wednesday. 

Includes, Coach, MK, Calvin Klein, Betsey Johnson.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlets
all Pebble grain NON Tan trim is 40/20 can be shipped


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Still in warehouse. 940 flo satchel in ocean and salmon. 65 off!! Shippable


----------



## gatorgirl07

If anyone is interested:  QVC has an "as is" ivy regular size flo satchel for $255.15 with 2 evil pays


----------



## HeyAP

Dooney Westchester 914-390-2472, will Match the 20% or 25% off of Full Price Product. Must be same product that Macys carries.


----------



## StillWG

Macy's now has 25% off most handbags and wallets, etc, with the purchase of 2 or more.  Code is "BAGS" and lasts through 9-21-14.  This works on regular and sale prices.


Sue


----------



## lovethatduck

Outlet Stores

Subject to change at any time. Some exceptions may apply.	
DOONEY & BOURKE 
Sept 12 - 18, 2014
This Week Only
All Lexi Crossbodies $49


----------



## lovethatduck

Add'l 40% off clearance for Dillard's Cardholders ONLY 9/17*

Some Dooneys, going fast.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TANGER outlets - PINK Month! - 
Just got my $10 pass and you get 25% off unlimited
for DOONEY - NOT good on 50-65% off items


----------



## dooneyamateur

Carsons has the zip zip satchel in a few colors, coupon code GDWL30SEP14 gets you 30% off $198 and FREESHIP75 gives you free shipping!  They have a few other bags but I got the zip zip for my daughter in "jeans" cheaper than QVC as is...and free shipping.  Good until 9/23/14.  They also have the Dillen II satchel for $208 then the 30 percent off.


----------



## Twoboyz

At the outlets. Satchel offer available through 9/25. Extra 20% on pebbled leather w/ matching trim available through 9/30.


----------



## Twoboyz

Chelsea shopper on sale at Ilovedooney.


----------



## MiaBorsa

On Bonton.com, coupon code *SHTHIRTY14S* for 30% off full price handbags and *FREESHIP75* for free shipping.   I don't know when this coupon expires.  They have a limited selection of Dooneys left, but a few colors of the zip zip satchel are available.   (Since there is no Bonton in TX, I don't pay sales tax, either.)


----------



## lovethatduck

Outlet Sale

Gretchen collection on sale thru 10/2.

Hobo, $109
Satchel,  $109


----------



## msmiscl

Hi everybody 

I've never bought anything with QVC before. But various QVC outlets have Dooney and Bourke's bags all on sale at $109.99 between 10/1 - 10/6 (some stores have had the sale from 9/30 - 10/2). You can call their different stores (or go there in person) to see what they have left. 

I don't live anywhere near any of them, so GOOD LUCK to you guys getting some goodies on sale 

Outlet stores info: http://www.qvc.com/StoresMebane.content.html


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's a good one for those standard colors, and it's going on until 10/31!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just called the CT outlet and they told me  the extra 20% off applies only to the Florentine handbags that are 30% off.   It doesn't apply to anything which already has a deeper discount.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tessuta is at outlets but NOT shippable
30% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Toledo is at outlet in almost every color - 50% off - Chelesa hobo is now in Toledo - can be shipped from stores not warehouse


----------



## MaryBel

Columbus Day offer. $25 off purchase of $150 or more. Includes clearance. 
Happy shopping GFs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Boutique store confirmed; VIP sale next Saturday (Oct. 18) in the stores.  I assume that means Friday online.


----------



## lovethatduck

25% OFF at retail stores starting 10/19 thru 10/26.


----------



## elisian

I have been spending too much time on ThredUp today and found this beauty:

http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Satchels/Dooney-Bourke/-/3517710

$100 from $325, "like new" condition. Someone else buy it before I'm tempted!


----------



## HarliRexx

Macys price matched Lord and Taylor's 25% off for me today. I only got 1 bag that was an exact match to one at L&T but since I ordered 4 bags they gave me 25 off all 4!

Macys has 20% off designer bags till Sun 10/26 and clearance bags are an additional 25% off if you use your Macy charge.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Clayton satchel, in Ivy, $199 at ILoveDooney.  They sent out an email this morning (10/27)


----------



## MaryBel

They (ILD) also have the tartan satchels and shoppers for $79 and the nubuck Tobi shoppers in some colors for $149


----------



## MiaBorsa

And don't forget the Florentine Crossbody bag for $99 at ILD!!!      (I finally bought one of those.)   Also, Chevron wristlets for $35.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Grey, Denim and Marine colors in florentine at outlets - 30% off not shippable


----------



## StillWG

In case you did not receive an email from dooney.com, the VIP sale online is today, the 30th....code is VIP20 for 20% off.   

Is anyone tempted? 


Sue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Extra 20% off FALL colors (not black) at outlets - CLEARANCED bags not included.
I am trying to find out if extra discount can be shipped!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*C4C:*  I just called one of the outlets.... and if I understand correctly,  the 20% does apply to orders that are shipped.... IF the item you want is available and shippable.  Core colors, like chestnut, tmoro, black, natural, and red weren't shippable in the Florentine style I was interest in,  and neither were new colors like grey.   Of course, in store it would be a different story.   Guess this saves me some $.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *c4c:*  i just called one of the outlets.... And if i understand correctly,  the 20% does apply to orders that are shipped.... If the item you want is available and shippable.  Core colors, like chestnut, tmoro, black, natural, and red weren't shippable in the florentine style i was interest in,  and neither were new colors like grey.   Of course, in store it would be a different story.   Guess this saves me some $.


 

I was told that the only colors not included are summer colors and black and clearance


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Okay so fall colors are shippable as long as they are not in the exclude category. The fall colors are the colors of the leaves changing color in the fall. So think reds, oranges, yellow and brown&#8230;Are shippable


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Croc Bundle with wristlet
hobo $365 less 70%
 shippable


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Croc Bundle with wristlet
tote $495 less 70% - about size of large russell in florentine
 shippable
Cognac, Wheat, Purple, Avocado


----------



## Bobetta

Hautelook is featuring some nice Dooney bags today. Some I've never seen before. 

Www.hautelook.com


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OUTLETS - $25 any leather headbag (not clearance)
If bag can be shipped, you still get the $25 off!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I don't know how I can follow CFC's message, but I just got this email. I believe these are suede bags and not nubuk though.  Please remember not to reply here. I've made the mistake too many times myself


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Just received this email. Seems like it's online today (Nov. 13) only.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

QVC has all Dooney on Easy Pay right now.  Even As Is.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here we go...the big Black Friday sale! 

I tried to post a picture, but I can't again, so here is the info. 

Factory stores: 50% off everything in the store. 

Door Busters: select wristlets $19.99 while supplies last 

Select handbags $99.00 while supplies last. 

Call your local Dooney & Bourke Factory Store for opening hours. 

I asked last time I was there and the Aurora, IL store is opening at 6:00 pm on thanksgiving day and staying open around the clock until Friday night at 10:00 PM. It is a Simon Premium outlets.


----------



## swags

http://www.dillards.com/shop/Dooney...andbags_SC-_-Brand-_-SC-Handbags-DooneyBourke


Some Dooney on sale at Dillards


----------



## StillWG

Dooney.com now shows its Black Friday -Cyber Monday discounts....20% off $200; 25% off $300; 30% off $400.  No codes needed and seems to include sale items.

Happy shopping....and happy Thanksgiving, GFs!



Sue


----------



## Bobetta

Norwalk, CT Tent Sale Notice


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Dooney.com now shows its Black Friday -Cyber Monday discounts....20% off $200; 25% off $300; 30% off $400.  No codes needed and seems to include sale items.
> 
> Happy shopping....and happy Thanksgiving, GFs!
> 
> Sue



They have added some specials to the Cyber Monday sale in addition to those discounts that Sue posted...   http://www.dooney.com/cyber-monday-specials/

The percent off WORKS on those specials, too!   I ordered the Santorini belted shopper in cognac (returning the full price one to QVC), and the gray Stanwich satchel.   Because the order was over $400, I got the 30% off BOTH bags, making the Stanwich $139 and the Santorini $271!!    Dooney also has free shipping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's F&F starts Wednesday.  They are still pre-selling so you can buy today and pick up on Wednesday.  LOTS of clearance stuff in the local store.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tuesday, Dec 9, I Love Dooney sale on variety of Dillen handbags,  including small satchel in taupe and navy, and regular Dillen satchel in taupe, and pocket satchels also.  Other styles too.  50% off on the ones I looked at.


----------



## elbgrl

I just ordered the Tessuta shopper from ILD for $149!  Free shipping and no tax.  Dooney wants $298 for it and that's a DOD sale price!  Check I Love Dooney first.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I just ordered the Tessuta shopper from ILD for $149!  Free shipping and no tax.  Dooney wants $298 for it and that's a DOD sale price!  Check I Love Dooney first.



And be sure to compare the ILD website against ILD's Ebay storefront.  The website had zipzip satchels for $99...and the Ebay storefront price was $166 for the same bag.  I don't know what's up with that, but shop carefully, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

Macy's has extra 25% on reduced bags today and tomorrow for the 1 day sale. You also get macys money according to the amount spent.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm not sure if this is already known, but I received an email from Dooney customer service and it included this little bit of information on the 12 Days of Dooney sale:

All of the 12 Days of Dooney offers will be available again from                
12/15/2014 to 12/17/2014 at http://www.dooney.com/Day13


----------



## duckiesforme

Ilovedooney has santorini and campbell shoppers, hobos, satchels fairly cheap, belted shopper 205.64, drawstings 195.04, hobo 195.04, large satchel 226.84, small satchel 184.44


----------



## collegechic

DisneyStore has 10% off on Dooneys
http://www.disneystore.com/dooney-bourke/mn/1000812/
code: dooneyten
ends thursday


----------



## Bobetta

Did you guys see this? This tote looks adorable. Buy ourselves a gift card AND keep the tote?? Lol.


----------



## elbgrl

I Love Dooney has $20 off $200 with promo code IDESERVEIT until the 3lst.


----------



## aerinha

Macy's has dooneys on sale online. Code Yfm32x takes another 20% off.  Stock is limited.  Shipping free too.  Just got small florentine satchel for z$234 with tax


----------



## fieldsinspring

6pm.com has a few deals, including the double pocket satchel from $448 to $201 :O
http://www.6pm.com/dooney-bourke-satchel-with-pockets-natural


----------



## Twoboyz

Factory Outlet Sale until January 14.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In addition to the other items that have been in the 50% off sale at the Dooney boutique retail stores since the day after Christmas,  I found the following had been added to the sale  today:  Santorini,  Campbell croco,  Nubuck Buckley, Lockwood, and Saffiano.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's the latest factory store deal.


----------



## immigratty

I love Dooney has an Orange Alto Sabrina for $262.35, and a Black Camilla for $393.75 both with free shipping.  there are only 10 of each, both are no tax free shipping, so hurry!


----------



## Suzwhat

On the Dooney site today:

It's Happy Hour all day today - 15% OFF one full price item with the promo code HAPPYHOUR. Offer ends midnight EST.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets,  $25 off leather handbags (except clearance).  Email coupon can be use multiple times.  Also good for phone orders. Good thru Thurs?


----------



## Mrs. Q

If anyone is looking for the Dillen Chelsea Shoppers, I Love Dooney have them in the following colors for $149 + tax + free shipping (MSRP $298): Black, Sand, Orange, White/Black and Sand/Black.

http://www.ilovedooney.com/collections/all-bags/products/dooney-bourke-dillen-chelsea?variant=1134705107


----------



## Twoboyz

QVC has "as is" Shelby Shoppers available for 5 easy payments. The price is $204. The colors available are taupe, black, and gray.


----------



## Nebo

At the outlets- extra 20% off on all colors under red, white, blue.Excludes clearance.
DE store will allow the extra 20 to go towards phone orders as well. I dont know about other regions/outlets, if it will go for phone orders as well. Sale starts Friday, ends Monday.


----------



## joce01

On Dooney.com:   $60 OFF any $300+ full price order with promo code SAVE60. Offer ends 2/28 at midnight EST.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

ILD has the Florentine Bristol satchel for $189.


----------



## all2joy

http://www.ilovedooney.com/collections/winter-white-sale?sort_by=best-selling

Having a sale on white handbags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sale at the outlets


----------



## macde90

This came to me via email from QVC:

4 or More Easy Pays All Items Today Only, Wednesday March 11.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shades of Green sale,  starting today 3/13 at the Dooney outlets.  Extra 17% off.  Excludes clearance.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

This weekend I love dooney website 15.00 off of orders of 150.00 or more use code LUCKY15.


----------



## Rstar

VIP spring retail dooney store event. 25% off, $45 off giftcard, and free gift with purchase.


----------



## ShaNayNay

15% off of one full price item at dooney.com with code15OFF. Offer ends at midnight tonight


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Bonton.com has 30% off on all handbags today .disc also applies to bags on sale .plus there is free shipping and no sales tax


----------



## StillWG

Dooney's spring VIP days are here!  

20% off regular priced items from 3-20 through 3-22-15.

Code is VIP20.


Sue


----------



## all2joy

StillWG said:


> Dooney's spring VIP days are here!
> 
> 20% off regular priced items from 3-20 through 3-22-15.
> 
> Code is VIP20.
> 
> 
> Sue


Additional 10% off the sale price that have 30% off already at Retail Stores through Sunday


----------



## MaryBel

Extra 20% at the outlets on all animal prints/textures, including clearance, valid until April 2nd.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney Retail stores,  30% off selected items, thru 4/8


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Outlet Stores... 

Additional 20% off of all Signature (Gretta, 1975 Signature, etc) bags and accessories for the Easter Holiday weekend. [emoji162]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Check out this shoulder-friendly tote, now 50% off + free shipping.

ILoveDooney


----------



## Starry Skies

Macy's today 7:00 PM - 10:00 PM EST  50% off select handbags- currently there are 6 Dooney bags to choose from, limited colors.  Plus  a $150 Dooney gets a free GWP.


----------



## Renoir

I love Dooney has the Sanibel collection for 20% off.


----------



## joce01

Friends and Family Event


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Extra 20% discount at Dooney outlets on Saffiano handbags until 4/23.


----------



## all2joy

Macys at Herald Square in New York (212-695-4400)
Will be having a Family & Friend 25% off including Dooney & Bourke starting April 26

..... This store do have some of the Alto Collection: Evelina, Pia, & Gina


----------



## ilikesunshine

Saks Off Fifth (the store) has 40% off Dooney & other designer bags


----------



## Suzwhat

ILD has oyster patent drawstring for $89.


----------



## RozEnix

FWIW, I saw some Altos on ILD.


----------



## all2joy

Seattle outlet sale


----------



## JetSetGo!

Mylilkitty said:


> Are there any online sites that have sales?





Mylilkitty said:


> Anywhere with online deals? Shipping to Canada?



Welcome! Please use our search feature and if you can't find what your looking for, feel free to start a new thread. We try to keep this one clear so the steals are easy to find.


----------



## StillWG

Dooney.com has a 15% discount on one regular priced item.  Code:  MOM.

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!  


Sue


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney has added a $10 coupon to their Mothers Day sale.  MOM10


----------



## StillWG

Macy's American Icons sale has started.  Online code for 25% off a $100 purchase of clothes, accessories, etc. is ICONS.  The sale lasts through 5-17-15 and does work on Dooneys, MK and other brands.


Sue


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets,  Samba leather 50% + 10% off.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ILD has $25 off all Chevron items.  Use code:  WEEKEND


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ILD has added some new Zip Zip Satchel colors, including Lavender.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just got an email from Seattle outlet.... Tessuta marked down  70% off to $149 and Large Fanny Saffiano is also 70% off ($ 89.40)


----------



## MaryBel

Reduced Dooneys at Macy's (in store) have an extra 25% and then you get Macy's money.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Dooney dot com has a four days of summer sale going on now.  Today is 30% off select colors and styles


----------



## lavenderjunkie

duplicate to above,  posted at same time


----------



## aerinha

Many of the bags offered in today's sale on Dooney are also on ilovedooney for the same price (no tax).


----------



## joce01

30% off select styles.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Day 2 of Dooney dot com sale.... totes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Everything on QVC 3 EP until 11:59 tonight


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Day 5 of Summer of Dooney on Dooney dot com.... all prior4  days sales available.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ILD has the small black pebbled satchel (like the Flo satchel, but pebbled) for $149.00.  That's how much mine was when I got it a couple of weeks or so ago.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Not on clearance. Thru June 4


----------



## emchhardy

crazyforcoach09 - Where is this deal?  I'm not clear from your post.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Not on clearance. Thru June 4


Available at Factory Stores aka outlets.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ILD has a few new items added.  Flo satchels and satchels in pebble grain are just a few that caught my eye.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wrong thread for my post.


----------



## PcanTannedBty




----------



## gatorgirl07

Seattle outlet

Seattle 2

Seattle 3

Seattle 4


----------



## speaksoftly

I saw some Zip Zip pebble grain satchels at Macy's marked down to $148. Not as good pricing as the Dooney outlet, but some people may not be able to get to one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Six pay easy pay on everything Dooney on QVC right now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Some Dooney's included in Macy's summer sale.  I think today is the last day.... code SUMMER for an additional 20% off.  Selected colors and styles on sale in addition to the coupon.  Pebbled zip zip and small Lexington were marked down quite a bit....in sky, lavender, pink.  Also wallets, etc.


----------



## Twoboyz

QVC - all Dooney's on 6 easy pays ends tonight at 11:59 pm pacific time.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lavenderjunkie said:


> Some Dooney's included in Macy's summer sale.  I think today is the last day.... code SUMMER for an additional 20% off.  Selected colors and styles on sale in addition to the coupon.  Pebbled zip zip and small Lexington were marked down quite a bit....in sky, lavender, pink.  Also wallets, etc.




The zip zips in those 3 colors was $110.99...great price (cheaper than ILD)!  I caved


----------



## MaryBel

Nordstrom rack is having an additional 25% off in all the red clearance merchandise, until the 21st !


----------



## CatePNW

I&#9829;Dooney has the Saffiano Zip Zip Sathchel in CRANBERRY for only $114.  I wish they would mark down the other colors, but they are still $171.  I want the Hot Pink so I am stalking it to drop in price.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hey guys if this has already beèn posted forgive me for not reading the whole thread.

Lord & Taylor will send out emails frequently for 25% off (including handbags) if you sign to their mailing list.  I got my new Dooney for $170 all told.  It was $228-25%= $170.  No sales tax cause no L & T in Texas and free shipping over $100.  Y'all see how it works...


----------



## klynneann

Flash sale happening until 11 pm EST on Macy's - here's the link:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/handbags-shoes-pop-up-sale?id=66189&cm_mmc=MCOM-_-20150623_MCOM_ShoeHandbagFlash-_-shoehandbagflash-_-MB

Use code FLASH.  A bunch of Dooney items - not sure how good the prices are b/c I'm not familiar with the outlet pricing, but it seems like some good deals.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dillard's additional 30% off clearance started today. (Cardholders only today, though)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Outlet - Saffiano Zip Zip - $129 thru 07/02/2015


----------



## oldbaglover

Attention AWL lovers:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Vint...650?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d3449157a


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney sales beginning today for the weekend.   At the Dooney outlets,  and extra 25% off Red, White, or Blue bags.  Alto excluded.  Many not shippable.


At Dooney retail boutiques,  50% off selected styles and colors.  Pebble and saffiano collections included, Sanibel, daffodil, and others.   Limited alto in coral and tangerine are included,  I think.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ilovedooney.com -  4th of July Sale:

"50% Off the Chevron Bailey Bag, now just $99 in our Fourth of July Sale! Patriotic Prices + Free Shipping on All Orders"

http://www.ilovedooney.com/collecti...ec30e4db0&mc_cid=6b8b87e811&mc_eid=7ec30e4db0


----------



## MaryBel

Campbell and Lockwood collections are 70% off at the outlets!


----------



## RozEnix

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## RuedeNesle

Macys.com - Saturday 7/11. One of the Deals of the Day. Pebbled Leather Zip Zip,  $117.99. (Only Sky color.)


----------



## RozEnix

On Q, $299 on Flo Satchel with easy pay and free shipping.  Ends at 11:59 PT July 12


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's also has the pebbled Lexington (small) for $117.  Cheaper than I paid at the outlets this week.


----------



## Bobetta

Crossbody Leather Flap Samba for $133.00 and 2 Easy Pays. 
If the link doesn't work, go to QVC and type in "Lunchtime Special Price," and it'll be listed there. Only available for a few hours or until sell out. (This is a sneak peak of today's specials, but you can buy now.)

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Samba-Leather-Flap-Crossbody.product.A255587.html?sc=A255587-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-A255587&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/87/a255587.001?$uslarge$


----------



## all2joy

DB online has selected accessories on sale 25% off.


----------



## oldbaglover

Oops missed it by about 10 minutes.  ILD has it for 114.00 if you like black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Outlet until 07/23/2015. Slim wristlet $49. Charlotte bag $129. Plus up to 70% off Clearance items.


----------



## jeep317

All Dooneys at the QVC outlet stores are $89 on 7/23!


----------



## RozEnix

Macys.com having a popup sale until 11pm


----------



## LifeIsDucky

QVC has a Saffiano Leather Crossbody in four colors for a Super Saturday price of $99.  item S7817.


----------



## Suzwhat




----------



## LifeIsDucky

15% off one full price item using the code NEWPORT at Dooney.com.  Offer good through midnight July 28 EST.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney (Outlet) Summer Sale. No end date - while supplies last. Up to 70% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney RETAIL Boutique sale,  50% + 20% off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item.


----------



## elbgrl

Everything on QVC on easy pay tonight until 11:59!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet - Back to School Sale - Sale on the items listed. Additional 20% off Spring Colors (Includes clearance items!) Ends August 13th.


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney Outlet - Back to School Sale - Sale on the items listed. Additional 20% off Spring Colors (Includes clearance items!) Ends August 13th.


Select colors (late summer sale) 
Siena Large Serena ($209)
Siena Serena Crossbody ($171)i
DETAILShttp://www.dooney.com/siena-large-serena/GX149E5.html
Style# GX149E5
$298.00 $209.00
PROMOTIONS
Late Summer Sale on select colors


Black/White

Orange/Hot Pink

Taupe/Hot Pink

Black/Hot Pink

Brown/Royal Blue

Navy/White

Orange/White
Taupe/Kelly Green

Brown/White

Red/Royal Blue

Fuchsia/Kelly Green

Kelly Green/Hot Pink

Yellow/Royal Blue

Brown/Red
Fuchsia/White
COLOR: RED/ROYAL BLUE

SIENA LARGE SERENA Additional Information
Style# GX149
Description
The Large Serena captures the timeless appeal of a bucket bag in shiny textured Siena leather. The bag&#8217;s resin-coated interior adds a contrasting pop of color and the detachable zippered pouch provides additional storage. Roomy enough to hold everything and stylish enough to take anywhere, this drawstring is an instant classic.


----------



## swags

QVC tonight only until 11:59 pm eastern time, everything on qvc is on 3 or more easy pays.


----------



## RozEnix

D&B site has a Sage Flo medium (large) satchel $100 off


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's Charity event today in stores and online.  Purchase a $5 donation card and get 25% off.


----------



## Bobetta

QVC Lunchtime Special for today has a D&B Croco Leather Charlotte bag for $151 and Easy Pay. Just type in "lunchtime special price" in their search box to get the preview, and be able to order early.  (The link isn't officially posted until 11 am-4pm.)


----------



## StillWG

On Dooney.com:

Friends & Family Event:  $25 off $150; 50/250; 75/350 through 9-7-15.

Happy shopping!


Sue


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets, Labor Day sale, thru 9/10..... take and extra 20% off purchase.
Don't know if it's in store only or will also apply to phone orders.


----------



## Live It Up

The Embossed Shelby Shopper is on clearance with reduced shipping on QVC. Item number A262277. Was $326.75  Clearance Price $196.56 with 5 Easy Pays.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney outlets, Labor Day sale, thru 9/10..... take and extra 20% off purchase.
> Don't know if it's in store only or will also apply to phone orders.


This sale has been extended to the 13th.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney RETAIL BOUTIQUE only... take an additional 25% off sale items.  Sale items are already 30% off.  Included:


Claremont Woven and Python in hot pink, orange, lavender, white.
Pebble leather styles in grey and pink.
Ostrich drawstring, satchel, small tote, cross body in black/tan, pewter/black, pearl/grey.
Alto Sofia, Pia, Gina, Adriana, Roma, Large Roma in Ivory, Black, Natural, Royal Blue.


Not all styles in all colors.  Final sale.  The Dooney Retail Boutique at the Westchester in White Plains NY said they would ship phone orders.  914-390-2472.  Maria is the sales associate who always helps me.


----------



## StillWG

Hi everyone!

Lord & Taylor's has Dooneys discounted today.  The price doesn't show up until you put a bag in 
your shopping cart.  I bought a Croco Sydney Satchel for $229.60 (30% off $328) just now.  

I can't find the details about the sale on the site but they may be there.  


Sue


----------



## lovethatduck

9/23 - one day early 

Add'l 40% off clearance for Dillard's cardmembers


----------



## MiaBorsa

I Love Dooney-- additional $20 off $150, code = FALL.    Ends Sunday.


----------



## MaryBel

Macy's has some kind of presale going on. Don't know what's the name of the sale but you can do pre-sale and get an extra 25%. Pick up is on the 14th.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney Boutique retail stores,  additional 20% off sale merchandise for the Columbus Day weekend.
Ends Oct 15.


----------



## MaryBel

Columbus day weekend sale


----------



## gatorgirl07

If anyone has a Belk near them, right now they're doing the presale  for the friends and family event on the 22nd.  you get 25% off.  All designer handbags are included


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## YankeeDooney

*Lord & Taylor Online Preview
*EXTRA 30% OFF Almost All Sale & Clearance Items
            25% OFF Regular-Priced Items

Includes Dooney's

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/brand/dooney-bourke


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just got an email:


DOONEY OUTLETS,  Ostrich 40% off,  Selected Florentine 60% off.
Prices thru 10/28


----------



## Suzwhat

$25 off Dooney.com


----------



## YankeeDooney

macys.com has many Dooney bags on Deal of the Day pricing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I Love Dooney $20 off Sienna bags. Three days only.  Ends Sunday, November 1,2015

ilovedooney.com


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet, offer ends 11/05/2015.  Addition 20% off Safffiano and Claremont.

Clearance up to 70% off.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Macy's has some Dooney's on Limited Time Specials. Zip zips and small Lexington's in certain colors $110.99 and others. Sale ends tonight! 11/2/15


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores, offer ends November 12, 2015. $25 off leather handbags (Excludes Clearance Items):


----------



## MaryBel

Macy's is having an special event Sunday, 25% off. They are doing presales for 25% off (including full price bags)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ilovedooney.com - Today Only (November 7, 2015) Take an extra $20 off a top crossbody bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com - A month of great offers starts now. (11/10/2015)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores. One Day Only, Veteran's Day, 11/11/2015. New Markdowns up to 70% off.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Veterans Day Sale at lordandtaylor.com*
30% off Dooneys priced at $300+
25% off Dooneys priced at $150-299.99
20% off Dooneys priced at $149.99


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores. One week only.  Ends November 19,2015.  50% off Pebble Leather and Signature.


----------



## momjules

Ugh!!!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Easy Pay is back on Dooney.com


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ilovedooney.com: Up to 45% off new woven leather bags and free shipping:


----------



## LittleLucy

Macy's.com  has some "web-busters" and "deal of the days" on Dooney's....tartans, saffiano zip zips, claremonts, serenas, mini kendall in aubergine...etc


----------



## MaryBel

LittleLucy said:


> Macy's.com  has some "web-busters" and "deal of the days" on Dooney's....tartans, saffiano zip zips, claremonts, serenas, mini kendall in aubergine...etc


 
You can use code YH89W for an extra 20%! It works!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Website called jet.com has a ton of dooneys discounted. They even have some Florentines and altos. I've never bought dooneys from there but I have shopped on the website and everything has been great. Just thought I would share [emoji5]&#65039; some of the prices are even cheaper than ilovedooney and free shipping over $35


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet - 3 Days Only - Take An Extra 20% Off Your Entire Purchase. (Excludes Clearance & DB Sports Items.)

Valid Through 11/22/2015


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com Select bags (including Pebble Zip Zip Satchel) $99


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com 11/25/2015 Anniversary Sale continues.  "Why Wait For Black Friday?"  Accessories up to 50% off and new bags starting at $99.


----------



## AnotherPurse

handbaghuntress said:


> Website called jet.com has a ton of dooneys discounted. They even have some Florentines and altos. I've never bought dooneys from there but I have shopped on the website and everything has been great. Just thought I would share [emoji5]&#65039; some of the prices are even cheaper than ilovedooney and free shipping over $35




I just got a coupon for 25% off your first jet purchase. Not sure if it works on DB but worth a try.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet:

Thanksgiving savings offer valid thru 11/26/15 - 11/29/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on Dooney & Bourke Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Doorbuster offer valid 11/27/15 only. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on Dooney & Bourke Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Stocking stuffers offer valid until 12/31/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on Dooney & Bourke Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## ahirau

Dooney.com


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com Black Friday Weekend. Up to 55% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Monday,  Nov 30,  $99 on selected styles at the outlets.  In person only,  not shippable.
Some pebbled leather zip zips and some ostrich small Lexington included.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Just noticed the red Brenna is back in stock at QVC. No deal like November but I know some of you were interested. I can't find the thread it was attached to though. Sorry! Happy hunting!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Dillard's has a deal on the TMoro City Python Large Barlow Satchel.  Permanently reduced from $418 to $292.60.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Only Emerald Green left in the Barlow Croc on Dooney.com!


----------



## elledean82

Florentine Buckley bags QVC .com on clearance for $287 and $5 s/h.  They have mushroom, elephant, chestnut, and marine available.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lord & Taylor's Friends & Family; 25% off.   They have the Barlow in large and small, including burnt orange color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's has lots of sale bags, plus an additional 20% off with code EXTRA.   You also get "Macy's Money" for any purchase made through 12/16/15 and Macy's *********** is 8%.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sale on Dooney.com.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Saturday,  25% off in Dooney retail boutiques.  Clearance excluded.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet 12/21 -12/24:


Surprise promo valid 12/21/15 - 12/24/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on clearance or DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Stocking stuffer promo valid until 12/31/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on clearance or DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*I Love Dooney*...  * Take an extra $20 off orders $100+ with promo code GIFT for a limited time.*  (Not valid on previous orders. Limit one use per customer. Please note that orders are not expected to deliver before 12/25. Offer ends 12/31.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Receive a free wristlet with all eGift card purchases over $100 with promo code JOY2015.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just saw an email from Dooney..... sale at the Dooney retail boutique stores is now 50% off.   I'm planning to go there later today and will report back in the Deals chat thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores 01/01/2016 - 01/08/2016.  Up to 70% off select items.

Valid 01/01/16 - 01/08/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Zip zips on sale on Iovedooney !!...Saffiano 119 (and they still have Bordeaux !) and Pebble leather 109!
I think some other styles are lower as well!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ILOVEDOONEY - 60% off handbags and more.......


----------



## carterazo

Dooney on Nordstrom Rack online.


----------



## letstalkbags

Macy has some good deals of the day today including saffiano zip zips 135.00 (black) and other Dooney styles too. (Not sure if extra coupon code works...)

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/dooney-bourke-saffiano-zip-zip-satchel?ID=2556506&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=#fn=PAGEINDEX%3D2%26sp%3D2%26spc%3D155%26slotId%3D78%26kws%3DDooney%20&%20Bourke


----------



## ahirau

letstalkbags said:


> Macy has some good deals of the day today including saffiano zip zips 135.00 (black) and other Dooney styles too. (Not sure if extra coupon code works...)
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/dooney-bourke-saffiano-zip-zip-satchel?ID=2556506&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=#fn=PAGEINDEX%3D2%26sp%3D2%26spc%3D155%26slotId%3D78%26kws%3DDooney%20&%20Bourke


Lizard zip-zips also on sale at Macys, 213.99; lizard hobos 197.99


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet: 01/15/2016 - 01/21/2016 Pebble leather styles $129 + new markdowns up to 70% off.

Pebble Leather offer valid 01/15/16 - 01/21/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. Excludes clearance. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

MLK 70% off offer valid 01/15/16 - 01/21/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Six colors of the logo lock on CLEARANCE at the Q.$229.00 5 easy pays


----------



## ilikesunshine

Winter Clearance is up on Dooney.com


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores 01/22/2016 - 01/28/2016

Pebble Leather offer valid 01/22/16 - 01/28/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Some exclusions may apply. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Wallet offer valid 01/22/16 - 01/28/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores 01/29/2016 - 02/04/2016

Saffiano Leather offer valid 01/29/16 - 02/04/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Key Fobs offer valid 01/29/16 - 02/04/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet: February 5, 2016 - February 11, 2016.  $25 off Leather Handbags. 40% off Gingham Collection.

Leather offer valid 2/5/16-2/11/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.

Gingham offer valid 2/5/16-2/11/16. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in DB Factory stores only.


----------



## Suzwhat

I Love Dooney has the Logo Lock, normally only found on QVC. Just 2 colors in pebble grain collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com  

And shop red bags for Valentine's Day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney.com - Free upgraded express shipping on items $200 or more.  Ends at midnight ET, 02/09/2016


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I was just in the Dooney retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains.  There are a lot of handbags at 30% off.  Call them if you are looking for something to see if they have it.   They said they would ship.  I don't know what the return/exchange policy is for these items.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlets 02/12/2016 - 02/18/2016:  Buy More Save More & New Markdowns up to 70% off.

"Buy More Save More offer valid 2/12/16-2/18/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.

70% off offer valid 2/12/16-2/18/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Not valid on DB Sports Collections. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in DB Factory stores only."


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet - Winter Clearance - up to 70% off Select Styles - February 19, 2016 through February 25, 2016

Winter Clearance offer valid 2/19/16-2/25/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.

Key Fob offer valid 2/19/16-2/25/16. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed price does not include sales tax. Offer available in DB Factory stores only.


----------



## Suzwhat

Macy's has what seem like great prices to me today.  Lots of D&B bags are deals of the day.

Edited:  may be to good to be true.  I put two bags in my cart, they are listed as in stock.  At checkout, they are not available.


----------



## janiesea3

Lord & Taylor is having a BOGO 50% off & there's several Dooney's that are on sale, then basically, it takes 25% more off both items you put in your cart.  (Doesn't work for all brands, but the D&B's on sale worked.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Received an email from QVC this morning.  (There's a Dooney show today 7-9pm PT)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Email from Reading Outlet.... logo lock $149.   Very unofficial email.  I haven't confirmed.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Received an email from QVC this morning.  (There's a Dooney show today 7-9pm PT)




I'm so glad I read this! I'm at a hockey game but I was able to schedule the recording from my DIRECTV app just in time. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LittleLucy

At Macy's.com use the promo code STYLE to get 25% off.   I believe just FP bags. 

  I ordered the DB75 mini multi ruby for $118, no tax in my state.  I have been obsessing over it since seeing PTB  reveal.  I know they are cheaper at the outlets but I don't have any near me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ILD has several colors of the small Flo for $276.00.  Just saying......


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores - March 1, 2016 - March 10, 2016.  50% off Ostrich Collection.


Offer valid 3/1/16-3/10/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.


----------



## Bestbagyet

A272220 Dooney & Bourke Embossed Pebble Leather Miller Satchel
QVC PRICE: $268.00
LIMITED QUANTITY PRICE:
$118.19
+ S&H: $10.97
Option: Navy
OliveNavy


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bestbagyet said:


> A272220 Dooney & Bourke Embossed Pebble Leather Miller Satchel
> QVC PRICE: $268.00
> LIMITED QUANTITY PRICE:
> $118.19
> + S&H: $10.97
> Option: Navy
> OliveNavy


Gone already, but thanks for the info!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gone already, but thanks for the info!


I have a navy and olive in my cart, if you want them I will release them!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bestbagyet said:


> I have a navy and olive in my cart, if you want them I will release them!


That's so sweet! But no thank you, I was just curious and went to look. Pretty bag though!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gone already, but thanks for the info!





Thatsmypurse said:


> That's so sweet! But no thank you, I was just curious and went to look. Pretty bag though!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores, 03/04/2016 - 03/10/2016: Chelsea Shopper $149

Favorite Tote offer valid 3/4/16-3/10/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.


----------



## Nml85

Lots of dooneys just landed at my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls. Claremont Dover totes $129, Toledo Buckley $199, saffiano hobo $99, pebbled hobo$99, Montecito Serena crossboby $129, Montecito large Serena (don't remember the price) florentine Kingston (don't remember that price).  Really liked the Dover, and felt comfortable on my shoulder as I walked around the store - picked up one in tan.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Nordstrom has small barlow on sale 40%, only 2 colors left.


----------



## Nml85

Macy's has some dooneys on discount, with an extra 20% off.  Picked up a saffiano Sydney satchel for $160


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Macys is having VIP event,handbags are having extra 25% off.there is pebble dooney olivia in caramel for 125.00


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores, March 11 - March 17.  Best Sellers - $99!

Pebble Leather Letter Carrier
($168.00) $99

Pebble Leather Bitsy Bag
($178.00) $99

Pebble Leather Charleston Shopper
($198.00) $99

Pebble Leather Crossbody
($188.00) $99


Best Sellers offer valid 3/11/16-3/17/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Prices listed above do not include state sales tax. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.

Gretta offer valid 3/8/16-3/17/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's is having 20% off handbags plus "Macy's Money" for purchases.

Dillard's is having their annual trade-in event.


----------



## StillWG

Hi everyone!  

I see this hasn't been posted.....so for those who still will buy on dooney.com (including me!)....the VIP sale has started.  Offer code VIP20.  It's 20% off regular priced items from 3-17 through 3-20-16.

Have fun shopping!

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


Sue


----------



## Nml85

Just snagged a black small city Barlow at 40% off on Nordstrom.com, plus triple points.


----------



## MrsKC

Barlow and Citi including woven and croco are now at ILDs eBay store and the regular site.


----------



## Caledonia

Pebble leather frame coin purse on ILoveDooney - Bone - $44. Don't know how good a deal, but if you're not near an outlet, an option. Picked up Midnight Blue last night before it sold out. And is it me or does their site look different this morning?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nordstrom has a small Barlow in natural at 50% off.  It sold out yesterday,  but it was back a few minutes ago when I looked.  I love the leather.  The color is closer to chestnut or British Tan, in my opinion.   I find the small  Barlow to be a tad small for me.


----------



## janiesea3

Lord & Taylor has their "Friends & Family" event starting tomorrow, but online now. 25% off D&B, (and I think even their sale prices on D&B are discounted extra) with the code "FRIENDS" - good luck!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

New coupon on ILD main site,  don't know if it works on ebay site.
Coupon NEWLOOK for $25 off.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Macy's pop-up sale on now.......Dooney Pebble Lexington or Hobo in Jeans color.
$114 with Code: Flash

Limited time only


----------



## queenofmyhouse

Has anyone ever seen or maybe even own the pebbled leather large drawstring...not the kendall? It has a shorter, thicker strap and looks so slouchy. It's on ILD for $173 plus the $25 off. Caramel already sold out, so I'm thinking about teal. Just worried about the 8 inch base, I guess.


----------



## dell

Does anyone have any current discount codes? Thanks!


----------



## dell

Macy's has 25% off for friends and family that works on dooney. And also Dillard's is running a sale right now, 30% off all full priced bags!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

dell said:


> Macy's has 25% off for friends and family that works on dooney. And also Dillard's is running a sale right now, 30% off all full priced bags!


Is there a code for the Dillard's sale?


----------



## dell

LifeIsDucky said:


> Is there a code for the Dillard's sale?




I saw it going on in the store, not sure about online.


----------



## MrsKC

ILD has the black woven Lilliana that appears to be one of the TSVs on the Q.  It comes with the wristlet and key fob for $119.


----------



## elbgrl

Dooney is currently on QVC Plus and they have the city Python Barlow clearanced at $204 with 5 easy pays.  Big savings so I caved on the charcoal .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Dooney.com has 20% off one item this weekend with code ... WEEKEND


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

and ILD has $15 off any tote using code EXTRA15 ..... better than nothing I guess :wondering


----------



## swags

Memorial Day: 20% OFF one item with promo code WEEKEND.


----------



## aerinha

Lord and Taylore promo code GIVE works on Dooney.  25% off $200+ or 20% off up to $199.99.

Also QVC had the chest florentine barlow as is.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's pre-sale for 30% off has started.   My store had a lot of bags on clearance for 25% off, then the 30% presale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney on ebay.... medium (large) Florentine satchel in orange or raspberry.... $239.


----------



## MrsKC

ILD has $20 off $150, $40 off $200, and $60 off $250 with promo code MORELOVE.


----------



## MrsKC

Florentine Barlow on the ILD eBay site. Not sure if the promo code MORELOVE will work on the eBay site but you could try it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's private sale on line and extra 30% off,  code FORYOU.  Mint zip zip, and a few other colors are great buys,  also lizard zip zip, plus other styles too.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> Macy's private sale on line and extra 30% off,  code FORYOU.  Mint zip zip, and a few other colors are great buys,  also lizard zip zip, plus other styles too.


This makes the beautiful Flynn bag only $144  Now that's a SALE!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This makes the beautiful Flynn bag only $144  Now that's a SALE!


Just realized it's the patent version  never mind   but fourths of you who like patent, it's still a deal


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nordstrom Rack Dooney Event going on now. Many things sold already.


----------



## MiaBorsa

New Promo at Dooney.com starting Monday....


----------



## aerinha

Dooney has the florentine Barlow in taupe for $279.99


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Dooney has the florentine Barlow in taupe for $279.99



ILD has it for $239 [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney has started their summer sale in their boutique retail stores.  50% off on selected items.
The CA store will ship if they have the item in stock.   I don't know about the other 2 retail Dooney boutiques.
(There are only 3 retail Dooney boutiques left).
They have included Alto classic in the sale, pebbled leather, City collection, and some Florentine.
I don't know about other items and colors and styles are limited.
Sales are final.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

At the Q there are several bags on clearance for under $100.  A few colors in the lexington small shopper, also a couple of zip zips in pebble, and the gretta crossbody is only $93. A few saffiano styles also marked down considerably.
They must be making room for the new FALL bags! YAY!

 ~~ also a few logo lock colors for &139


----------



## aerinha

ILD on ebay has the nylon crossbody for $58.55 vs $65 on the ILD site.  

ALso, ILD has the small made in USA florentine satchel back in stock in black in addition to brown and natural.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Macys.* Lizard-Embossed Zip Zip Satchel - Pink
*Limited Time Special
$ 150.75*


----------



## YankeeDooney

.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney.com has 20% off your purchase for Labor Day.    Code is* LABOR20*.


----------



## aerinha

ILD's ebay store has the nylon shopper in yellow, fuchsia, pink and hot pink for $39.99!


----------



## aerinha

ILD ebay site has the nylon crossbody for $39.99!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Jet app... Has all the Dooney's being sold on ILD, with a promo for an additional 15% off your first THREE purchases (max $30) plus with their other incentives you can save up to an additional 10%, and their prices are already lower than ILD!


----------



## TaterTots

Just received this email ...


----------



## TaterTots

Sports collection 20% 
Now through October 14th use code: GAMETIME


----------



## YankeeDooney

The Camouflage Duck Bags are 60% off on ILD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Boutique Friends and Family October 10-16 in stores.   No mention of online YET.   25% off plus free cosmetic pouch.


----------



## TaterTots




----------



## TaterTots

ILD website has Small Flo Satchel in the color Strawberry for $219 if anyone is interested.  They have a couple other colors as well with a higher price.  Here is the link

http://www.ilovedooney.com/florenti...r_8L98B_color=SCNASCNA#start=39&cgid=ild-bags


----------



## TaterTots




----------



## swags

Free shipping on qvc for the Florentine Toscana hobo. I kind of want this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Free shipping on qvc for the Florentine Toscana hobo. I kind of want this bag!


You can get it from Dooney.com with the 20% discount and Easy Pay, plus free shipping.


----------



## TaterTots




----------



## TaterTots




----------



## MaryBel

Dooney event at Nordstrom rack


----------



## Nml85

New finds at TJ Maxx - Raleigh Tara shopper for 129.  That also had several Claremont bucket bags, Eva totes, a few nylon wyndhams.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney Tent sale coming up Dec 8 - 11 in Norwalk, Ct.


----------



## MrsKC

25% of on Dooney.com thru Monday.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Macy's Friends and Family starts tomorrow (FRIDAY) with 30% this time around


----------



## MrsKC

ODO price on the small saffiano Barlow from QVC, $244 from $295. (The mauve is stunning).


----------



## swags

Free shipping today at QVC.


----------



## swags

http://www.dillards.com/brand/Dooney+and+Bourke/handbags
There are quite a few dooneys on sale.


----------



## Stephg

Coupon code for duck camo bags on ILD - 'DUCK'.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dooney.com - "Happy Holiday Savings" 20% off your entire purchase. Excludes gift cards. Offer ends December 18th, midnight ET. No code required.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Claremont Cynthia Tote on http://www.ilovedooney.com/claremon...CS#q=cynthia&start=1&cgid=ild-bags-style-tote
Promo code: BRADCYNTHIA  brings the tote down to $119


----------



## RuedeNesle

FACTORY






STORES
December 30th - January 5th





"New Winter Markdowns - 70% off select styles"

Offer valid 12/30/16 - 1/5/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ilovedooney as many deeper discounts. Camouflage 80% off, and more.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Guys.....for  those  of  you  that  didn't  pull  the  trigger  on ILD  Portofino  satchel,  it's  on  sale  for $147.  Right  now.   Forty  dollars  cheaper  than I  got  mine a  few  weeks  ago.


----------



## RuedeNesle

If anyone is interested in the Pebble Grain leather Bitsy zip zip satchel, it's part of the Winter Clearance on dooney.com $99-$133 depending on the color.
http://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-...TN&cgid=dooney-bags#start=26&cgid=dooney-bags


----------



## aerinha

20% off site wide at Dooney. No code needed


----------



## janiesea3

Ilovedooney has Juliette Hobos on sale for $107, then use code BRAD99HOBO to get them for $99 w/free shipping. (Navy, brown, black)!


----------



## zinacef

I love dooney on eBay has the Florentine Toscana on sale, 50% off


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Alto's up to 50% off on main I Love Dooney site.  Quite a few choices.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Outlets: February 10th- February 16th


----------



## RuedeNesle

Outlet, March 17th - March 23rd


Offer Valid 3/17/17-3/23/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices are inclusive of the promotional discount but do not include state sales tax. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## Kidclarke

Includes Dooney & Bourke:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD main site, extra $20 off purchase of $100+,  until 3/23.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ILOVEDOONEY 
Extra $20 off orders $100+ with code SPRING. Offer valid until March 23, 2017 at 11:59am ET. Not valid on previous orders. Valid on US orders only. 
_Prices and availability subject to change._


----------



## RuedeNesle

Outlet Stores:

Offer Valid 3/24/17-3/30/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices are inclusive of the promotional discount but do not include state sales tax. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com
Signature Clearance offer is valid until March 30, 2017 at 11:59pm ET. No code required. Valid on US orders only. 
_Prices and availability subject to change._
_

_


----------



## RuedeNesle

Outlet Stores:
Offer Valid 3/31/17-4/6/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices are inclusive of the promotional discount but do not include state sales tax. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Some exclusions may apply. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com - Ends April 11, 2017 at 11:59am EST

$25 off orders $150+ containing select date night styles with code DATENIGHT. Order must include at least one style from the DATE NIGHT section on ILoveDooney.com accessible via the link in this email. Offer valid until April 11, 2017 at 11:59am ET. Not valid on previous orders. 
_Prices and availability subject to change._
_

_


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores: Buy More, Save More, Up to $100 Off!
Offer Valid 4/14/17 - 4/16/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com:
$25 off Cambridge styles is valid until April 17, 2017 at 11:59am ET. No code required. Discount applied at checkout. Not valid on previous orders. US orders only. 
_Prices and availability subject to change._
_

_


----------



## swags

ILD Code TAXDAY gets you $20.16 off purchases of 100 or more.


----------



## whitsnwhits

Retail Me Not has a $35 cash back offer on QVC purchases $200 or more! Once you activate the deal you have to go directly to QVC to make the purchase. The $35 is credited through PayPal within 30 days. Offer expires 4/30/2017. 

https://www.retailmenot.com/rebates/online/8486871


----------



## YankeeDooney

Belk.com has Dooney's Buy 1, Get 50% off 1
Online only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

April 28,2017 - May 4, 2017 Saffiano 50% off Retail Prices
FACTORY STORES






Offer Valid 4/28/17-5/4/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices are inclusive of the promotional discount but do not include state sales tax. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Available in D&B Factory stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com Today only, May 5, 2017 Cinco De Mayo Sale. $25.00 off $150.00 or more. Code: CINCO


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Factory Stores:
Offer Valid 5/5/17-5/11/17. Discount valid on Chevron, Catalina, and Limone collections only. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices are inclusive of the promotional discount but do not include state sales tax. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilovedooney.com
Mini Madness: $20 off 2+ select mini bags is valid through May 15, 2017 at 11:59pm ET. Use code MINI at checkout. Valid on US orders only. 
_Prices and availability subject to change._
_

_


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney.com
Extra 10% off sale items ends Sunday, May 14th 2017 at 11:59pm ET. Offer valid only on discounted products on dooney.com when you enter promo code EXTRA10. Discount is not applied towards shipping or sales tax. Valid on in stock items only, while supplies last. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise.

Free Economy shipping on all orders. Valid on US orders only. DooneyPay is available through dooney.com only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Factory Stores - 3 DAYS ONLY!
Offer Valid 5/12/17 - 5/14/17. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Listed prices are inclusive of the promotional discount but do not include state sales tax. Excludes clearance. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory Stores only.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Looks like it's good until May 15th, but I'm not sure!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

20% off everything at Dooney.com for memorial day weekend


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney mystery code LUCKY.  I got $20 off.
Also paypal took another $5 off.


----------



## swags

Boscovs has 20% off all handbags including Dooney online through the 13th.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Macy's has 30% off Dooneys until tonight with the code EVENT. This includes the lush Belvedere leather logo lock and ambler bags .. $100 off!!


----------



## aerinha

Six days of Dooney started today. Select luxe leather for today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Buy more,  save more started on Dooney.com for the holiday weekend.
Details on the site.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets,  20% off selected styles for the July 4th holiday.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Belvedere Logo Lock TOTE ( the big one) in the color BLUSH only, now on ILD for $149!  Thats HALF price! I have this bag in another color and it is indeed gorgeous and smooshy and holds a lot!


----------



## Nml85

TJM - small calf satchel in mushroom for $129


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets,  3 days only,  $ off sale (excludes clearance)
$20 off $150,  $40 off $200,  $60 off $250,  Aug 4 -Aug 6.
Good in store or phone orders.


----------



## frugaldallas

Lord & Taylor having purse sale a few Dooneys for under $100

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/search...roduct_code|1&N=0&N_Dim=0&Ntt=Dooney+&+Bourke


----------



## frugaldallas

ILD reduced price to $92 on Saffiano zip zip satchel in Camel and Marina. Also saffiano coin purse in olive for $18. 

http://www.ilovedooney.com/saffiano...satchel&start=8&cgid=ild-all-bags-accessories


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Well, its not much, but the regular Dooney  site is offering 10% off any full price item with code SAVE10


----------



## srs

Dooney.com has a sale going through Sunday called last chance summer sale - up to 50% off of select sales.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Extra 20% off at outlets, 4 days only,  does not apply to clearance.
Also,  dooney.com has an extra 20% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney main site,  extra 20% off this weekend 9/23, coupon SURPRISE


----------



## Lizzys

Dooney.com has Friends & Family 20 % off through Monday, October 9th, 2017 at 11:59pm ET with promo code FRIENDS17.


----------



## Dooneysta

Now through Sunday 10/22, an extra 15% off sale items on the main Dooney site with code SAVE15


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

20% off all items on ILD with code *FRIEND*


----------



## lavenderjunkie

For the ILD Birthday Sale.... if there is a coupon listed you need to apply it to your order to get the 'full' sale price.   When I did this for day 3,  the item was an additional 10% off the discounted price.  
The price on the Toscana handbag was 50% off, plus an addition 10% off.
Not as good as a few weeks ago,  but a total of 55% off is better than 50%.


----------



## Nml85

Dooney is on hautelook today, includes some altos at 50% off


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sale at outlets up to 25% off,  depending how much is spent.


----------



## MrsKC

Most of the Toscana is back down to 60% off on ILD.


----------



## Dooneysta

Christmas Day only:

25% off one full-price item, code JOY25
(Sale items extra 15%off code EXTRA15)


----------



## janiesea3

Good evening!

Not sure if you've seen this, but Brad's Deals sent an email that for today only with code "BRAD99" all D&B zip zips are $99!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pebbled leather is being featured on ILD and at the outlets.   Discounts vary, by style and color   but there are some that are 50% off on ILD.


----------



## MrsKC

Extra 20% off ILD with code LASTCHANCE.


----------



## Dooneysta

Extra 20% off at ilovedooney if your order is $100+ :  code WEMADEIT


----------



## carricca

20% off your order at Dooney.com until Sunday, Jan. 28th

From the site
"PROMOTION DETAILS
Offer ends January 28th, 2018 at 11:59pm ET. Offer available at our retail stores and on dooney.com. Offer not valid towards gift card purchases. Discount is not applied towards shipping or sales tax. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. No minimum purchase required to receive the discount."


----------



## diva7633

Lots of dooney’s on sale Macy’s.com
https://m.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=Dooney & Bourke


----------



## Nml85

30% off at Macy’s with code vip, includes markdowns.  Picked up a pembrook Amelie large tote for 150 and a Bordeaux lizard ginger for $66.


----------



## Nml85

Crazy clearance at Belk.com.  Several Dooney styles (mostly Patterson in marine, wine, olive or grey) for about 70% off.  You actually have to click on the purse and select the colors to see the real price, the “list” view on the web page shows higher prices.


----------



## Doggie Bag

Today, Monday March 26, 2018, is the last day,,I Love Dooney $30.00 off an order of $150 or mote


----------



## Doggie Bag

On dooney.com today only...Offer expires tonight, April 7,at 11:59pm Eastern time

15% OFF ONE FULL PRICE ITEM WITH CODE HAPPY15


----------



## Doggie Bag

There is a new sale just starting on Dooney.com..
ONE DAY ONLY...ON DOONEY'S RETAIL SITE
ENDING APRIL 10, 2018 11:59PM Eastern
Pebble Grain Bristol Satchel $199...(Usually selling for $328)


----------



## Doggie Bag

LORD & TAYLOR 30% OFF SALE INCLUDES DOONEY & BOURKE


----------



## Doggie Bag

Dooney's retail site is having a good sale right now until 4/22/2018 11:59pm Eastern time..
Buy more, save more!!!  
$30 off $100,  $60 off $200, $90 off $300


----------



## Doggie Bag

New sale at Dooney on SALE ITEMS:
"Extra 15% OFF sale styles offer is valid through Monday, April 30th, 2018 at 11:59pm ET. Discount taken at checkout with promo code SAVE15. Offer not valid towards gift card purchases. Discount is not applied towards shipping or sales tax. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Cannot be combined with any other offer."


----------



## DBLover318

My recent finds via the I Love Dooney website: Nylon Shopper in Yellow and Wexford Small Sloan in Jade. Love, love them!!
I'm sorry - for some reason I am unable to rotate the image.


----------



## DBLover318

And I just ordered the Nylon Tote in Mint. 
I Love Dooney has 20% off friends and family sale with the code FRIEND.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I was just coming to share this info. I just bought a pebble Janie tote in Olive for $109  Definitely some great deals on their site this weekend!


----------



## christinemliu

Macy's Friends and Family, most Dooney styles 30% off with code FRIEND. Ends 5/7.

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

New!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

MEMORIAL SALE JUST POSTED ON DOONEY & BOURKE RETAIL SITE:
TAKE 20% OFF ORDER TOTAL..NO MINIMUM-VALID THROUGH MAY 28


----------



## BadWolf10

Summer sale on Dooney.com!! Some great prices even on new styles!! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## starbucksqueen

Today on National Handbag Day: 10/10/2018:
QVC has offered some more pieces on clearance, some of which are Florentine and are usually offered in retail stores and on dooney.com


----------



## christinemliu

A bunch of bags for $99 on Ilovedooney until tomorrow nigjt, Wed, Oct. 17:
https://www.ilovedooney.com/$99-bags/?pg=4&sz=60&start=0


----------



## Lilybarb

ILOVEDOONEY 20% off with code CELEBRATE. woo-hoo!


----------



## swags

Free shipping at the Q until 3:59 eastern time


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's has a 30% off coupon today (TREAT).  Some Dooney handbags are on sale and coupon applies in addition.  Also ****** is offering 14% for Macy's today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've never seen this many Dooney bags at Marshall's on Market St., SF. I've never seen more that one or two at any other Marshall's I go to in the Bay area.  This was yesterday afternoon. The bags range from $89.99 to $129.99. (That's what I saw on the tags I looked at. Not sure if any are higher.) And look at all the RED bags. It was so hard walking away from the red Charleston. But I really don't need it right now. It would sit in my closet with my Coach Tyler bag which is almost the same style and size.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooney.com has medium florentine satchels and large florentine zip barlows for 229.00, November 5th, 2018 until 11:59am ET


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Dooney.com has medium florentine satchels and large florentine zip barlows for 229.00, November 5th, 2018 until 11:59am ET


Per Dooney.com sale on until 11:59 PM. Thanks for the heads up @Bestbagyet!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Per Dooney.com sale on until 11:59 PM. Thanks for the heads up @Bestbagyet!


Under the “promotion details” link it states sale goes until 11/5 11:59 AM but on the cover of the email it states “Shop our curated selection luxe leather gifts with select styles starting at $59 and up to 50% off. Offer ends 11/5 at 11:59pm ET.” 
Apologies to Bestbagyet, seems to be a D&B issue with AM vs PM.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney 15% off on pebble leather today,  code HEADSTART


----------



## Lilybarb

Alert!!! I noticed today when I was looking thru the bags on Dooney.com (Private Sale email received, heavy markdowns on select florentine) that the WEIGHT of the bags have been added!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

If you're into satchels.....there's some great deals with code THANKSGETTING. Since this is Thursday, you might have a few hours. They didn't give the date---unless they mean Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Ilovedooney.com
Buy More Save More: 20% off site-wide, 25% off $75+, 30% off $150+ with code: BLACKFRIDAY. Offer valid through 11:59pm ET on Tuesday, November 27th, 2018. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. No minimum purchase required to receive the discount. Product pricing and availability subject to change.


----------



## Miss Understood

https://www.dooney.com/12-days-of-d...898068912794826860278894056338808036608742764

12 DAYS OF DOONEY PREVIEW. I'm not particularly impressed so far, but I haven't seen previous year's offerings.


----------



## Bestbagyet

30% off site-wide, dooney.com. Black Friday offer is valid through Monday, November 26th, 2018 at 11:59pm ET when you enter promotion code BLACKFRIDAY in your Shopping Cart.


----------



## Bestbagyet

12 Days of Dooney starts November 28. Per the Dooney & Bourke email, this year, for the first time ever, you can shop the 12 Days of Dooney in D&B stores.


----------



## Lilybarb

12 Days Day 2 just popped up on Dooney site.


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

Attention, ilovedooney has put a bunch of things on sale. Raleigh Satchel, medium, $159!!! Also, an additional 25% off already marked down. Check it out...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

25% off regular Dooney site, Dooney.com with the code GIFT25


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just saw a pebble grain medium satchel on ILD in caramel for $199....
30% off sale still on.   The medium is too big for me,  but I know that some love it.


----------



## MrsKC

Some of the Beacon Collection is now at ILD.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Ilovedooney has new markdowns. Check to see if the bag you want is included in the new sale prices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD has added some colors to the Emerson collection,  and some are at really good prices too.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooney.com Winter Sale...up to 60% off started today!


----------



## Dooneysta

bunnches said:


> I did thank you!  But the styles I want are not included


Dooney does sales pretty regularly and sooner or later there’ll be a sitewide sale, sometimes as much as 20/25/30 percent!

If you haven’t signed up, sign up for email...you’ll get a code for 10% off.
ilovedooney.com is their clearance/sale/outlet-type site. You can often find bags that are current on the ‘real’ site there and you can sign up for their emails and get a discount code too!

* okay, I’m going back to no-chatting*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Hey everyone, a friendly reminder to please not use this thread for chat – deals posts only. *

Thanks!


----------



## Bestbagyet

ILoveDooney, up to 60% off Winter Clearance Sale.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Take 20% off site wide, Dooney.com


----------



## Bestbagyet

Take 20% off site wide, I Love Dooney.


----------



## Dooneysta

The 20%codes are DBLOVE for the main Dooney site and MOSTWANTED for ilovedooney.


----------



## G.Allyn

ILD has the florentine Stanwich Sachel 9.5"H X 6"W X 14"L on sale today for an extra (-20% off).  Use the code TICKTOCK and the price drops to $223.20 from $398.00.  Colors available are chestnut or natural and free shipping from ILD.


----------



## starbucksqueen

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/10-...ndbags-will-get-excited-spring-020919132.html


----------



## diamond2171

http://www.londonluggage.com/dooney_and_bourke_specials.htm


Dooney deals


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooney.com 20% off at $300, 25% off $300+
Code SPRING


----------



## Lilybarb

MACYS
Code VIP
Percentage off varies by brand
Dooney 30% (MKors 25%)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

QVC,  Dooney Brenna Florentine in Bone only,  marked down to $196.
Featured in show overnight 3/23.   They said quantity very limited.


----------



## sdkitty

my local TJ Maxx yesterday had several nice dooney bags for between $119 and $139


----------



## starbucksqueen

For the hobo lovers out there....Today only 3/25. Large Courtney sac in pebble.
$169.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wednesday, Mar 27,  Dooney.com Perfect Pairs.... includes a Florentine Clayton and Flo wallet for $399, as well as a little Hattie combo, and a pebble Flynn set.   Different prices.   Also quite a few smaller handbags with a pairing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thursday April 11 2019  ILD sale,  coupon BFF for 20% off.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Wanna be in like Flynn?
Flynn in pebble for $169 at dooney.com
4/12/2019


----------



## starbucksqueen

CorrectoiC
It is $164.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunday, April 14, 2019 QVC today only - Free Shipping and Easy Pay on Everything!


----------



## Lady&theBag

https://www.dooney.com/seven-deals-of-summer-day1/
Day 1 of Summer Sale


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooney currently on hsn


----------



## starbucksqueen

If you love the small Brenna in pebble. Check out dooney.com special today
8/8/2019. Use the code and get it for $149.
A true steal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wednesday,  8/28,  new sale on ILD,  code BIGDEAL .   Supposedly 20% off.   I couldn't get it to work but I know others that were able to use it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wednesday,  8/28,  new sale on ILD,  code BIGDEAL .   Supposedly 20% off.   I couldn't get it to work but I know others that were able to use it.


I believe it's "BIGSALE".

Dooney.com has a Labor Day sale code; 25% with "LABOR25."


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I believe it's "BIGSALE".
> 
> Dooney.com has a Labor Day sale code; 25% with "LABOR25."


*MB* is right.  I mistyped the code.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Labor Day Weekend Dooney sales....
 outlets (additional 20% off, includes SLGs;  no additional discount on  clearance),   ILD (additional 20% off,  code BIGSALE),
and Dooney.com sale also (additional 25%,  code LABOR25).


----------



## Lady&theBag

ILD Code ILOVE20 for 20% off, one time use. Not sure when it ends.


----------



## Momof2cuties

Macy's has 30% off with the code VIP


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs Sept 19,  Dooney.com private sale
I found a bone small satchel in pebble leather marked down to $147.

It's the only color at that price.  All one color leather,  gold square
Dooney plate.  Very much like the Flo small satchel,  same look,
same design .   A real beauty and more carefree in pebbled leather.
Only downside I see is the weight listed.  Strap drop length 19"...
on the Flo version it's listed as the same strap length.

Small Flo Satchel in Ecru and STEEL BLUE also on site at $229.  Only colors at that price..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD 25% off,  code CAKE,  still good today, Tues 10/22/19.
Ending soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

HSN Today's Special 094-575 Camden Saffiano Leather Domed Satchel  $229.00, with 4 flexpay.


----------



## bagshopr

Black Friday Sale 30% off at dooney.com


----------



## Brendutch

25% off with code DBLOVE at Dooney.com


----------



## JStew

25% off at ILD, code EXTRA25


----------



## Dourke

ILD has a variety of bags for $99 with code LOVE.


----------



## Lilybarb

For anyone else who can't sleep or if up early, it's currently Dooney time on QVC.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Wayfarer Nylon tote with accessories. QVC TSV 03/28/2020. Item number A374305


----------



## swags

QVC lowered prices on several Dooneys.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Looks like the TSV on QVC  is gone already, so hoping for some great OTO deals today.


----------



## JakeTR19

30% off at ILD code is SPRING
I scored a small Florentine satchel in chestnut for $154!!
QVC has lowered prices on some bags too, got a small Florentine satchel in black this morning for $278!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

April 2  Thursday... I Love Dooney:  code SLEEK,  extra 40% off Saffiano collection.  Variety of styles and color,  but they seem to be disappearing quickly,  so my guess is quantity on some items is very limited.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Looks like Dooney will be the TS on HSN Sunday. Their program guide has two shows from 9-11pm PT (Saturday), and a few shows throughout the day one Sunday.

ETA: HSN is also showing Dooney shows Saturday, April 18, and it looks like it'll be a TS again. I wonder if we'll see two TS bags in a week or if the program guide will change.


----------



## RuedeNesle

A two hour Dooney show just started on OVC if anyone is interested. 
Patent leather small Kiley is a Today Only price of $149.96, 6 easy payments.


----------



## RuedeNesle

All Dooney bags are 30% off on HSN, expiring the end of today.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I just ordered the saffiano domed satchel on qvc for $138!!  Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Two hour Dooney show just started on QVC. All Dooney - 6 easy payments and free shipping until 11pm ET

ETA: There are two more Dooney shows on today. (Sunday, 4/26)


----------



## aerialla

I Love Dooney is an additional 30% off for Mother's Day. I just ordered the large Ronnie Florentine backpack. With the discount it was $167 down from $398.


----------



## HannaS1001

Thanks! Sale on Dooney too on 3 different bags, I got a new piper!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

My local TJ Maxx store opened up this week, and since they have been closed for so long everything in the store was basically on clearance!!!  I scored this hot pink Lexington tote and some cute matching flip flops for me and my daughter, I was in heaven!!


----------



## HannaS1001

Medium flo satchel on ILD in blue steel and salmon on sale


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney,  SUMMER sale, up to 70% off.....
lots of the same items as recent sales....
but.... pebble Sydney (looks like Alto Sabrina) and
pebbled Cooper are at very good prices for some colors.

You need to put the code SUMMER in to your cart to see the
reduced prices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sept 18 2020  I Love Dooney,  code FRIEND,  30% off.
BTW,  Florentine Smith Bag is listed.....  but I think weight is wrong.
Just so you know if ordering... Smith is big, and pretty heavy....
think medium Flo satchel range.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wednesday, Sept 23 on ILD,  one day special Deal Drop....
Belvedere leather logo lock $149 with code DROP.
Many colors listed.   Belvedere leather is soft and plush pebbled leather.
It tends to be a little on the heavy side.   Also,  the leather
absorbs colors and doesn't have a sheen,  like pebbled leather
does.  As a result,  dark color can look matte.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed,  Oct 7, 2020
Sale on at ILD 30% off,  code BIRTHDAY
Sale on at D&B  25% off,  code FRIEND


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Not valid on new monogram collection, I'm so bummed!


*DebbiesD:*  Today,  Saturday,  Oct 10,  Dooney says the 25% is valid
on ALL handbags on the site.   The email I got shows the new monogram too.
Might be only for today, National Handbag Day  or they might have expanded
the sale for the next few days.  That isn't clear.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sunday,  Oct 11,  Rakuten is 10% cashback for QVC today.
QVC is offering free shipping and a number of Dooney bags are on sale,
including several *Florentine*..... the large Russell !

Not the lowest prices around,  probably..... but.... for hard to find styles or color,
free shipping, cash back, easy pay..... a good option in some cases.
Having choices is good!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In addition to the BIRTHDAY sale of 30% off,  ILD has designated
a small collection for special pricing that reflects a deeper discount.

I do not need more temptation.  I'm doing my best to keep Dooney 
in business already.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD FALLSALE 30% off site wide.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs Oct 22,  ILD another 30% off sale across the site and DB another 25% off for  items already on sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs Oct 29:  I Love Dooney has a selection of handbags for $89 and $99....
code TREAT.  Prices may not be any better than on recent 30% off sales,
but if you missed something you wanted it's worth checking to see if the price
is any better or the timing works for you now... or your will power isn't working as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dillard's has Dooneys on sale and free shipping.   The Monogram bags are on sale there, too.


----------



## Brendutch

Tent sale 2020 - 11/5/20 ON LINE!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dec 2:   ILD up to 70% off,  code MERRY.
Dooney main site:  12 Days of Dooney began today.
Hint:  check between the sites for the best price before you order
a specific item.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dec 11....12 days of Dooney.... check out Dooney.com Alto section.
A couple of the newer bags are much lower in price ....
I just added another Rosana to my collection.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

For pebbled leather satchel lovers:
Wed, Dec 16,  ILD code DROP,  $119
a large pebbled leather satchel...
rolled handles and 3 part strap.

Dimensions don't seem overly large,
but it has a wide base that is structured,
and the bag holds a lot of stuff.  

I hand carry (have it in blue from years ago).
Because of the structure and size of the base,
only way to shoulder or cross body carry is
to sling the bag toward your back.  It would not
work well under arm or against the side of the body.
But I love it as a hand carry,  even tho it can be weightly....
lots of beautiful pebbled leather and room for stuff.

The contrast trim leather is very nice (if you like that).
There is also a caramel and ablack/black which are both very rich looking
tonal options.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD,  Thursday 1/28/21
The Concord Leather Dopp Kit is back and with the sale (code LOVE) it's
around $75.  It's a great piece,  either as a gift for a man or for yourself.
Too heavy for me to carry (travel item???)  but I use it in the house to
keep my vitamins/meds.  It's so rich looking and very functional.
One of my best Dooney purchases,  and I have a lot of Dooney items.  

I can think of dozens of uses.... elegant storage for anyone who loves 
great leather items.  

Just remember.... you need to spend $99+ to get free shipping on ILD.


----------



## Momof2cuties

I bought one for my hubby for Christmas and he loves it. I have the vintage pebble to match my Vintage Gladstone Carry-on and purchased a pebble during this recent sale. It's huge and we will use them for travel. All of my toiletries fit.


----------



## RuedeNesle

HSN has clearance prices on some Dooney bags. For example: Florentine Leather Cassidy Hobo was $328.00, now $209.99 (4 flex payments). Colors and quantities are limited on the clearance items.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Friday,  Feb 5,  ILD,
code CRUSH,  selected handbags for $99,   free shipping.
Lots of styles and colors in varying leathers, fabrics, etc.
Some very good values.  Need to enter code before you will
see the discounted price in your shopping cart.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wednesday,  Mar  3 on ILD..
Wallet Wednesday,  $39 on a large selection of wallets.
Code WALLET

Also on Dooney site... Spring Fling 25-30% extra sale.
Code SPRING


----------



## lavenderjunkie

April 1,  ILD  large selection of handbags on sale for $99,  code TREAT.

Included are some pebbled leather and Saffiano bags,  as well as nylon, Getta, etc.
Most bags are smaller,  but there are some satchels, shoppers and totes.

Of note..... Darcy satchel is available in 2 colors.   If I didn't already
own both of them,   I would buy them.   Good size satchel,  not oversized,
but a true satchel lovers handbag.   Darcy size is similar to regular zip zip,
but leather detailing looks a little more upscale,  IMO.

Check dimensions on handbags you are interested in.  A lot of the newer pebbled
leather Dooney bags are a little smaller than previous similar styles.  I tend to think
I know how big the bag is,  because I have it's older version.   When I look at the
details I realize and inch or two in each direction can make a difference to me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Saturday,  April 10
ILD  Nylon Large Pocket Satchel,  3 day sale,
code DROP,  for $99.

It's the older, better (IMO) Dooney nylon.
I was so impressed when I got my first one,  about 2 years
ago,  that I now have this same satchel in black/black,  navy,
red, khaki, and wine.

I am a leather handbag snob.  But I needed something lighter,
and this satchel is a winner..... very high quality construction and
materials,  perfect design and size,  and lots of leather trim...
including crossbody (detachable) strap with shoulder pad.

It works as a tote,  because it's large,  but also has a top zipper
which I prefer.  Nylon keeps it lighter than the leather versions.

I must resist adding more colors.   I cannot own every Dooney is
every color.


----------



## nuinarakchan

Nordstrom Rack Flash event https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/435133


----------



## lavenderjunkie

May 12, 2021   WALLET WEDNESDAY,  on I Love Dooney.
Code:  WALLET


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Aug 26, 2021  I Love Dooney
SALE is the code.
Lots of markdowns in nylon, suede, saffiano, pebbled leathers, etc.
If you've been watching something,  might be worth checking to see
if the price is what you want.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much! Good to know!


----------



## Purpleflower123

FLORENTINE code at Dooney.com...is about 30% off FLORENTINE items...woohoo!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wednesday Sept 1
Both Dooney and ILD have online labor day site wide sales.... I just got the emails.
ILD code LONGWEEKEND for 30% off
Dooney site code LABORDAY also 30% off.

Since they change around the prices and 'sale' prices,
you need to check out specific bags to see if the price is better
than the last sale or just the right time to buy now.
.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's always a good idea to do price comparisons before buying a bag....
don't forget ILD on ebay.  A few of the handbags are better priced there
than on the regular ILD site.  

I'm not familiar with the ILD on ebay return policies.
It's the same ILD,   but it's best to check details.
I've bought from ILD on ebay in the past,  no issues.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Monday Sept 6,  ILD on ebay
Florentine Tulip shopper in red $125
Wow!
If I didn't already have the red,  I would have already
ordered it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wednesday Sept 8
Wallet Wednesday on ILD,  prices start at $29
Code WEDNESDAY


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thursday,  Sept 9
Main ILD site,  code NINES
many items at sale prices


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Friday Sept 10 2021
main Dooney site,  up to 40% off selected items....
including lots of Florentine styles, Gretta, 1975 IT,
and others.   Code : FAVES


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed Sept 15
main Dooney site
selected items,  code PRIVATE.
I needed to put the items in my cart and add the promo code
to see the sale price.  On the bag I was interested in buying,
the discount was 25%.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs Sept 16 2021
ILD Friends and Family
code FAMILY
site wide 30% off


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed, Sept 28, 2021
$99 sale on ILD


----------



## lavenderjunkie

WED, OCT 6
ILD sale on selected items
code  BIRTHDAY

just a few Florentine and Alto included.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Friday Oct 22, 2021 
Dooney and Bourke,  main site
Online TENT sale.
code TENT


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Oct 28, 2021
Dooney,  site wide sale 25% off,  code FRIEND
ILD, $89 and $99 on selected handbags,  code TREAT

Some interesting choices on ILD,  lg Gretta shopper,
gingham collection,  and a few satchels and drawstrings
among the smaller bags listed.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Monday,  Nov 1, 2021
ILD 30% off site wide
Code HEADSTART


----------



## ABigBagLover

DROP
Main Website
Until 11-14-21
45% off “special selection of gifts”.


----------



## Raech

Main site BLACKFRIDAY 30% off


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dec 1 2021
12 Days of Dooney has begun on main Dooney site.

Also, new sale on ILD, up to 70% off, code MERRY.
Prices seem to be much better than last week's ILD sale.
Good news if you waited.   For those of us who didn't....
it's a matter of re-order and return or just get mad.
No price adjustments.


----------



## RuedeNesle

QVC is going to present a Dooney TSV, 12/06. As it gets closer to Monday they may preview it under the "Today's Special Value" tab.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Same old, same old for the Q TSV. A-260501 Dooney Pebble Leather Crossbody. They just reduced the price for the TSV offering today.


----------



## Syren

35% off on ILD via code BRADSDEALS, better than the 30% with code HOLIDAY.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Error


----------



## Brendutch

Magic sale at Dooney.com has several Disney bags 30% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dec 27
ILD code STEAL
Special pricing on selected items.
Some items seem like good prices,
but you only know if you have been checking them out before.


----------



## Syren

Excellent deals on ILD with code CLEARANCE

Many of the same deals are available via their eBay store if you’d rather purchase there.


----------



## zinacef

Great deals in ILD with code Sidekick


----------



## Brendutch

Shop Disney has 30% off and it includes D & B bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thursday,  April 7 2022
I Love Dooney,  SRPINGBREAK sale

Only 1 bag caught my attention as a great buy
Florentine Pocket Crossbody in light taupe.
With the code,  it's $129.  That's $20 less than at the last few sales.

Nice looking bag,  with many of the old school Florentine styling details,
like whip stitching on the outside pocket.
Check the dimensions to see if it works for you.  Front pocket adds
a lot of extra room.   Weight not given.   From reviews on YT,
strap is 3 part and bag can be used as short shoulder as well as
cross body.

And if you buy them up,  then I'll be saved from my temptation
to add yet another handbag that I don't need to my collection.
This bag has been calling to me for  months.

There may be other treasures in the sale,  but I didn't find them.
Of course you can't see the sale prices until you enter the discount code,
so it makes browsing more tedious.  Doesn't Dooney want to make it
easier for us to be tempted and buy more?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

May 11
I Love Dooney,  sitewide sale up to 70% off,  code SPRING
and.... rakuten (******) has 15% off at ILD today (don't know if it will last all week).
So,  I couldn't help ordering a few handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs May 12
15% rebate for ILD and Dooney sites on ******/rakuten.

Rebate is after any sales offered by the sites and is added to your
******/rakuten rebate account balance.  
The $ value of the 15% rebate is based on the lower price,  not
the original list price.  But,  it can add up!


----------



## all2joy

Dooney has new styles in the Alto Collection, I love the Alto Matalia in Steel Blue!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed,  June 15, 2022 
New ILD sale,  up to 70% off....
*Alto* styles included
Code KICKOFF


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Oct 8,  Saturday
Dooney.com
code FLORENTINE
*up to 40% off *
List prices appear to be much higher,
hope someone finds some treasures at good prices
(once all the arithmetic is done).


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> Oct 8,  Saturday
> Dooney.com
> code FLORENTINE
> *up to 40% off *
> List prices appear to be much higher,
> hope someone finds some treasures at good prices
> (once all the arithmetic is done).




I got the black black Cassidy i wanted yay! Cannot wait for it to be here


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs Oct 13
ILD sale,  code HARVEST
up to 60% off + 35%
Lots of Florentine and Alto styles also included
Need to put items in cart and apply code to figure out prices.
Happy Shopping.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney.com
Code :  GIFT
30% off site wide,  bags and accessories
ends  10/20


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Oct 24, 2022
I Love Dooney
featuring wallets and small leather goods
up to 35% off sale prices
code:  SAVEBIG

Other sales also seem to be in progress on ILD.
I'm having trouble keeping track,  but many items
highlight the sale that seems to apply.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thurs Oct 27, 2022
I Love Dooney
Sale BLACKFRIDAY,
plus you can add code SAVEBIG (for an extra discount).
At least according to the ILD email I got today.
Not all handbags are in the Black Friday sale,  but there
are quite a few temptations.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tuesday Nov 1 2022
I Love Dooney
Up to 70% off,  site wide,
code:  HEADSTART


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tues,  Nov 1   
Dooney & Bourke main site...
Friends and Family sale
sitewide 25% off
code:  FRIEND
expires 11/2/22


----------



## lavenderjunkie

tHURS Nov 3
D&B main site
Extra 30% off *sale* styles
Code:  SAVEMORE
good thru 11/13


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just got an email
11/25-11/27/22
Extra 15% off in store at Dooney outlets.
Excludes Clearance and Black Friday deals.

Happy shopping.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Saturday  Nov 26
I Love Dooney
Really good CYBERMONDAY sales,
including pebbled leather and Florentine styles,
also croco and ostrich embossed.
All different sizes and styles at some very tempting prices.
Also check out doorbusters in menu.
Remember free shipping has a minimum order.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed Nov 30
I Love Dooney
Code :  MERRY

Some of the prices are even better than the
sale a few days ago,  including Florentine collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed Nov 30
Dooney main site
12 DAYS OF DOONEY are starting
Day 1 :  Pebble Day


----------



## Brendutch

Disney Dooney tent sale is here! Dooney.com


----------



## iluvintage1

There are very good sales on Ilovedooney - ending tonight. Doorbusters is code.


----------

